# Birchbox Shipping/OOS/Warehouse Issues



## ScoutSays (May 2, 2014)

Just thought I would made a new thread for any issues with Birchbox, that way we can keep it separate from the spoilers thread!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LooseSeal (May 2, 2014)

Ha I was just thinking we needed one.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 2, 2014)

Hm. I ordered the full bloom box + pick 2 on Saturday the 26th. I just got the shipping notif an hour ago. The order was never placed for review or anything, so it was just a warehouse issue I believe.

That being said, I know people who ordered after me were asking BB (lol I'm just really trying not to add to CS's work at this point). Hopefully y'all get your notifs soon too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LooseSeal (May 2, 2014)

I put this in the May thread but I'll summarize it here. I also ordered the IFB box (and a pick-2) last Friday (4/25). I emailed yesterday to inquire about my order status, no reply. Emailed again this morning to cancel, was told it was too late (even though the box hadn't shipped), was given 100 sorry points. I phoned CS a little while ago, got the same story and was given another 100 points. I replied to the email saying I was really disappointed and that I just wanted a cancellation since they weren't able to give me any real details and my order confirmation had promised the order would ship in 2 business days. They refunded my account and gift card, but still couldn't cancel the order (and finally sent a shipping notice a little while ago). It's a gift for my sister which is why I was so annoyed about the shipping and the refusal to cancel (the only option they gave was printing a return label which wouldn't work since it's being shipped right to my sis). Both reps I spoke with were very nice and I feel kind of bad that I had to push so hard to get a resolution, but it really shouldn't be so difficult. If you don't ship my order in the time frame indicated, I should be allowed to cancel it. Not my problem that you can't communicate with your warehouse. So if anyone else is still frustrated about their order not going out, just continue to grouse.


----------



## LooseSeal (May 2, 2014)

More broadly, I just find it very frustrating that they keep bungling things and providing stellar responses to some customers and virtually no communication with others. It seems like it really depends on getting the right CS rep to resolve your issues, otherwise you get vague answers and sorry points. I like BB and want to stick with them, but I'm very wary of placing any more orders for the time being. You can't trust that the items listed are actually in stock (even if you manage to purchase them!), you can't trust that your order will ship promptly or in one piece, and you can't cancel or change it once it's swallowed by the black hole that is their warehouse.

Sorry for ranting. I really hate dealing with CS.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 2, 2014)

@@LooseSeal Ugh. I toootally get what you're saying! I've asked repeatedly about the remainder of my order w no answers other than it's "shipping soon."

I'm also huge on customer service and while I believe their reps are extremely kind and polite (even to the stressed, sleepy grouches like myself), it's so annoying that items are sold as in stock when they're not really. I'm on the fence about just canceling the rest of my order but I definitely want the items.

Ordered them on the 19th and still no deets about when they'll be here.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 2, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> @@LooseSeal Ugh. I toootally get what you're saying! I've asked repeatedly about the remainder of my order w no answers other than it's "shipping soon."
> 
> I'm also huge on customer service and while I believe their reps are extremely kind and polite (even to the stressed, sleepy grouches like myself), it's so annoying that items are sold as in stock when they're not really.* I'm on the fence about just canceling the rest of my order but I definitely want the items.*
> 
> Ordered them on the 19th and still no deets about when they'll be here.


This is where I'm at exactly. I want to cancel so bad, but I need the stuff!

In my last e-mail, I basically told them 'Do NOT tell me it's shipping shortly' lol. I've been hearing that for over a week. If it's not in stock, whatever that's fine. But just tell me that. Don't tell me it's coming soon.


----------



## jayeme (May 2, 2014)

I placed an order on Sunday that hasn't shipped yet. I wrote to them on Facebook and they just basically said, sorry it'll ship soon, in the next couple of days. Then I got the 20% off code apology email...So I can place another order that will have tons of shipping issues?? I mean, it's nothing I need desperately but I'm kind of annoyed. I also wish they had a more consistent CS policy for these issues about who gets sorry points, a 20% off code, whatever, and after how long. 

If it hasn't shipped out by Monday, I'm planning to call them, even though I hate talking on the phone.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 2, 2014)

I don't have much room to say anything else since birchbox has shipped my order now, but I will say this is what I posted on their wall, and I think it accurately sums up the feelings going on here at MUT, i hope they just realize *just* how badly these order issues are reflecting on them as a company.



> Long time subber here who is extremely disappointed as of recently. I've been waiting on the In Full Bloom box to ship to my mother for almost a week and yet I still haven't gotten a shipping confirmation, even though I ordered on the first day and people are regularly posting their boxes here.
> 
> The CS rep who has helped me has been great but I still don't understand why the warehouse is not shipping mine when plenty of people have gotten their boxes already. These warehouse issues are alienating a lot of long-time customers


----------



## jayeme (May 2, 2014)

Update: I actually decided to go ahead and call and she said my order was being loaded on the truck "as we speak" and gave me 100 points. I am generally happy with their CS, at least, but I wish they could sort these issues out!


----------



## easybreezy (May 2, 2014)

I finally got a response to my email about my order not going out.  He sent me a link to a tracking number and said it would be updating "shortly."  I hope that is true!  But after seeing people who had tracking numbers printed weeks ago without updating, I am not holding my breath.  And no explanation as to why it took so long in the first place.


----------



## biancardi (May 2, 2014)

I finally got my shipping order with a 2 pick from the 25th.  My 18th 2 pick is still in process...I ordered something yesterday with a 2 pick, but I am not holding it against them that they haven't moved it out of the warehouse yet :hehe:

I am getting tired of waiting for my 18th order - but it was a special 2 pick and I will wait until the cows come home!!  I want that davies salt spray, darn it!!

oh and I got an APRIL box?  I ordered for May, not April.  So, I called them and they are giving me May's box for free :wub:    Seriously, my cart stated May.  My confirmation stated a May shipping date.  It was a total shock that I got an April box...

I didn't really want an april box


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 2, 2014)

I emailed them again today and basically (nicely) demanded a better response. 

My order got split into 3 shipments-1 I got today with 1 item (dry shampoo), 1 they gave me a tracking number for but it printed 4/21 &amp; there were no updates (hair mask), and the rest was all still in limbo. 

She doesn't know what's going on with the hair mask, but they have it in stock so she's shipping me out another one. And then apparently the rest of the order IS out of stock (which is what I've been asking them this whole time!) so she refunded me for that portion. And gave me another 100 points. 

Not the best interaction I've had with them, but this order is basically taken care of now (assuming the mask gets here).


----------



## Kimsuebob (May 2, 2014)

I placed an order on 4/8 that included a gift subscription for my mom so that she would get it in time for Mother's Day and her birthday which is today. My part came pretty quickly. She got an email on 4/9 that hers was shipping and she made an account and did the profile. Nothing for weeks. But April was having tons of shipping issues so I wrote it off as that. Then 4/18 I placed another order. That was a bad day to order for everybody apparently. I emailed them about the gift sub and they said they would look into it. I got the 100 point email so I called to see if it was for my order or the gift order. It was for mine and she said the system for the gift subs was down but she would email me when it was up. Part of my order shipped minus some dry shampoo and the pick two according to the email. When the box came the dry shampoo was included but is still showing as not shipped on my account. Then I got the pick two a few days later. Still hadn't heard about the gift sub so I emailed again. I got a reply saying it was shipping soon and 100 more points. 4/29 I finally got a shipping email and today the tracking actually started working. It just left Fishers IN. Hopefully. I just really hate that my mom has been waiting for it since she got the email on 4/9 and now today is her birthday and still nothing.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 2, 2014)

Kimsuebob said:


> I placed an order on 4/8 that included a gift subscription for my mom so that she would get it in time for Mother's Day and her birthday which is today. My part came pretty quickly. She got an email on 4/9 that hers was shipping and she made an account and did the profile. Nothing for weeks. But April was having tons of shipping issues so I wrote it off as that. Then 4/18 I placed another order. That was a bad day to order for everybody apparently. I emailed them about the gift sub and they said they would look into it. I got the 100 point email so I called to see if it was for my order or the gift order. It was for mine and she said the system for the gift subs was down but she would email me when it was up. Part of my order shipped minus some dry shampoo and the pick two according to the email. When the box came the dry shampoo was included but is still showing as not shipped on my account. Then I got the pick two a few days later. Still hadn't heard about the gift sub so I emailed again. I got a reply saying it was shipping soon and 100 more points. 4/29 I finally got a shipping email and today the tracking actually started working. It just left Fishers IN. Hopefully. I just really hate that my mom has been waiting for it since she got the email on 4/9 and now today is her birthday and still nothing.


Wow!! This is just completely unacceptable!


----------



## jayeme (May 3, 2014)

Because I'm a glutton for punishment apparently, I just placed orders for Miss Jessie's Leave In Condish and TheBalm downBoy on two different accounts....fingers crossed I get them in an even slightly reasonable time frame!


----------



## normajean2008 (May 3, 2014)

Earlier today I posted about which is the better way to contact about two different accounts having issues.  Got a shipping notice right after posting that question for one of the orders in question.  I decided that since they were working on things apparently, I'd wait until tonight to see if I get a ship notice for the other order. 

Well this afternoon I got a response back from Emily in customer service that she checked on my order and it is being shipped today, and gave me the tracking number. She also gave me 100 points for that account.  I feel like I should get 100 points on my other account that took just as long to go out, just like a ton of other people, but whatever... As long as I get my stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

As of tonight both tracking numbers are moving, and should be delivered by Thursday next week.  I'm not very happy that this UPS shipping is taking WAY longer than USPS orders generally take in the past (most of my orders end up being 2 day shipping), but at least it is moving!

And then I went and cashed out my 100 points she gave me to a gift card to use on my other account.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cari12 (May 3, 2014)

Does anyone here know if store credit can be different than points? One of my orders had a back ordered item, worth $30, and the CS rep emailed me to say he'd be refunding me store credit and then also giving me 100 points for the trouble. I just checked my account and I see the 100 points but I don't see a $30 credit anywhere or an additional 300 points. I emailed him back to ask where to find it, but thought I'd ask here to see if anyone knew and I was just missing it!


----------



## cari12 (May 3, 2014)

Oh and another order I placed that also had an out of stock item the CS rep just gave me points back as store credit, but she gave me 200 points for a $26 item. Not the end of the world but it just seemed odd that I didn't get 260 points. Its just all very inconsistent. I'm also still waiting on 3 mystery sample packs, they orders for them have all been placed but I have no idea when they will ship.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 3, 2014)

cari12 said:


> Does anyone here know if store credit can be different than points? One of my orders had a back ordered item, worth $30, and the CS rep emailed me to say he'd be refunding me store credit and then also giving me 100 points for the trouble. I just checked my account and I see the 100 points but I don't see a $30 credit anywhere or an additional 300 points. I emailed him back to ask where to find it, but thought I'd ask here to see if anyone knew and I was just missing it!


The only place I could see my store credit was in the payment section of the checkout process. There should be a box to check if you want to use points, then list your store credit, &amp; then list your saved credit cards. I did my order on my phone &amp; wasn't sure how to select the store credit because there's no button next to it, but if you just click the words, it selects it.

It works like the points too where if you pick your store credit &amp; then go back to your cart, it will show the store credit where it shows the gift cards/points/discounts you're using.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 3, 2014)

I just sent a slightly scathing email and feel somewhat bad about it, but I'm so irritated. I was told a few days ago my order was still being packed at the warehouse and would ship soon, and today I got the same response from someone different, though I felt like it was very dismissive. I responded very to-the-point:

"Jamie,

Thank you for emailing me back as it's appreciated; however, I don't feel like the responses I keep getting are good enough. I placed this order when everything was listed in stock and Birchbox policy is to ship full-sized

orders within two business days. This order was submitted 14 days ago.

I'd like to know what's holding it up. Is it the pick 2? If so, just take it off so the other items will ship. If it's the bag, just cancel it and I'll take a refund on that so the scrub and pick 2 can ship. Whatever the hold up, I feel like I'm entitled to know so I can decide whether I want to keep waiting or just cancel everything.

I understand the warehouse move has caused numerous problems, but I alsodon't think Birchbox has handled some of these inventory and shipping issues properly. Items should not be listed on the website if they're not available to customers. Period.

Please tell me what's holding up my order and please don't beat around the bush and say it's still being packed. At this point, that answer is just

not good enough.

Brooke"


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 3, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> I just sent a slightly scathing email and feel somewhat bad about it, but I'm so irritated. I was told a few days ago my order was still being packed at the warehouse and would ship soon, and today I got the same response from someone different, though I felt like it was very dismissive. I responded very to-the-point:
> 
> "Jamie,
> 
> ...


Great e-mail! I feel your pain when it comes to BB, I hate that they beat around the bush or when they say "I will contact the warehouse."

Just no, that is not okay, why do they very rarely have a definite response to these simple issues?


----------



## Linnake (May 3, 2014)

Anyone else having issues placing an order? I'm trying to from my iPad so I can use the mobile20 code and it's not going through. I'm slightly hesitant though considering all the problems but it's for my mom!


----------



## normajean2008 (May 3, 2014)

Linnake said:


> Anyone else having issues placing an order? I'm trying to from my iPad so I can use the mobile20 code and it's not going through. I'm slightly hesitant though considering all the problems but it's for my mom!


Unless they changed it recently, the mobile20 code works on desktop computers too, I used it before already and don't use the mobile app.  How much is in your cart ($)?  I know it had a minimum spending required to use it.


----------



## Linnake (May 3, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Unless they changed it recently, the mobile20 code works on desktop computers too, I used it before already and don't use the mobile app.  How much is in your cart ($)?  I know it had a minimum spending required to use it.


I'm laughing at myself and cursing BB at the same time.  Apparently, BB does not have the 'technology' in place to tell you when something is wrong with any part of your payment information when you are checking out, it just throws the error. So if your billing address, or card number is wrong it just says there was an an error in processing your request and to check back.   Sadly, I've had this happen before and I called CS about it! LOL.  I thought that I had updated it but apparently not.  #fail     So there is the answer, and hopefully that helps someone in the future!


----------



## mama2358 (May 3, 2014)

I made two orders on 4/25. One was the IFB box and the other was a palette. I waited until Tuesday to message on FB asking about when I would get a shipping notification. They replied back that they would ship in a couple days. I messaged again on Friday and within a half an hour, I had shipping emails. I just checked them for the first time a bit ago, and they are active. It says they'll be delivered by Tuesday. I seriously have way better luck sending a FB message than sending an email.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 3, 2014)

I would send a FB message but I've vowed to never have an account again :/


----------



## JC327 (May 4, 2014)

Kimsuebob said:


> I placed an order on 4/8 that included a gift subscription for my mom so that she would get it in time for Mother's Day and her birthday which is today. My part came pretty quickly. She got an email on 4/9 that hers was shipping and she made an account and did the profile. Nothing for weeks. But April was having tons of shipping issues so I wrote it off as that. Then 4/18 I placed another order. That was a bad day to order for everybody apparently. I emailed them about the gift sub and they said they would look into it. I got the 100 point email so I called to see if it was for my order or the gift order. It was for mine and she said the system for the gift subs was down but she would email me when it was up. Part of my order shipped minus some dry shampoo and the pick two according to the email. When the box came the dry shampoo was included but is still showing as not shipped on my account. Then I got the pick two a few days later. Still hadn't heard about the gift sub so I emailed again. I got a reply saying it was shipping soon and 100 more points. 4/29 I finally got a shipping email and today the tracking actually started working. It just left Fishers IN. Hopefully. I just really hate that my mom has been waiting for it since she got the email on 4/9 and now today is her birthday and still nothing.


Sorry to theat that, its crazy how long they are taking to ship that order.


----------



## JC327 (May 4, 2014)

I ordered 3 IFB boxes on Sunday and so far  i have only gotten shipping for 2. Im ok since those are the ones for my Mom and Mil, but I want my box too. I send them an email but have not heard back from them yet.


----------



## quene8106 (May 4, 2014)

JC327 said:


> I ordered 3 IFB boxes on Sunday and so far  i have only gotten shipping for 2. Im ok since those are the ones for my Mom and Mil, but I want my box too. I send them an email but have not heard back from them yet.


i'm still waiting on a shipping number for the bloom box too. i already contacted them on facebook about this and if i get a canned message i think i'll go off. maybe.  it's been at least two business days and i didn't get any memo about it being backordered or anything.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 5, 2014)

Ok..so not to complain about 31 points, but..does this make sense?

8 $0.00 -31 Refund: Backordered beautyblender 5/2/14 6:03 PM

39 $0.00 -100 Redeemed for order #105271402. 4/29/14 1:21 PM

They gave me a refund as store credit for $31 (which IS on my account), but why in the world would they take 31 points from me, too?


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (May 5, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ok..so not to complain about 31 points, but..does this make sense?
> 
> 8 $0.00 -31 Refund: Backordered beautyblender 5/2/14 6:03 PM
> 
> ...


Maybe it's the points that you got for purchasing?


----------



## jayeme (May 5, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Ok..so not to complain about 31 points, but..does this make sense?
> 
> 8 $0.00 -31 Refund: Backordered beautyblender 5/2/14 6:03 PM
> 
> ...


I think because those are the points you earned by purchasing the beautyblender? If you purchased it, anyway, if you used GCs or points then it doesn't make sense.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 5, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> Maybe it's the points that you got for purchasing?





jayeme said:


> I think because those are the points you earned by purchasing the beautyblender? If you purchased it, anyway, if you used GCs or points then it doesn't make sense.


Ahh that's it! Thank you!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The refund process is so weird with the points/discounts..never know if I'm really getting the right amount back!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 5, 2014)

They have a seriously weird refund process! I don't understand why they don't just give it all back on your credit card or in store credit. A couple of weeks ago they gave me 57 points back when I had used 200 points on my purchase and they gave the rest back between my card and store credit.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 5, 2014)

Last week I was refunded for part of my order because it was out of stock. Today, all those items shipped!

I already spent the refunded points/credit AND this has happened once before woth all the warehouse issues. I've basically used the same points three times..


----------



## KaitC13 (May 5, 2014)

This makes me kinda worried.  I placed an order that resulted in me only paying in points.  I did the free 2 day ship since I am "Aces," therefore it would arrive technically on 5/6.  It's 5/5 and I have yet to get a shipping notice and my purchase is still "processing."


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 5, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> This makes me kinda worried.  I placed an order that resulted in me only paying in points.  I did the free 2 day ship since I am "Aces," therefore it would arrive technically on 5/6.  It's 5/5 and I have yet to get a shipping notice and my purchase is still "processing."


I'd call, especially if it's something you need right away. Make sure the items are actually in stock. The last time I picked the free two day shipping it took over 2 weeks for everything to ship lol

I placed an order last night and actually paid for two day shipping because I need the items for the weekend. Still no shipping notice.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 5, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Last week I was refunded for part of my order because it was out of stock. Today, all those items shipped!
> 
> I already spent the refunded points/credit AND this has happened once before woth all the warehouse issues. I've basically used the same points three times..


Great deal for you!! Was that for your 4/18 order? They're going to learn a very expensive lesson from all these issues, but kinda serves them right. They need a better system for tracking inventory. Enjoy your goodies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mama2358 (May 5, 2014)

My two orders from 4/25 are supposed to be delivered tomorrow, but they have been busy today making stops in several towns in Missouri, so I don't know if I see it happening. At least they're on the move.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 6, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> Great deal for you!! Was that for your 4/18 order? They're going to learn a very expensive lesson from all these issues, but kinda serves them right. They need a better system for tracking inventory. Enjoy your goodies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yep! So I'm actually getting everything in my order and they only charged me for one thing! Craziness. 

I'd feel bad but 1) it's not my fault and 2) hopefully this will make them realize they NEED a new system for this kind of stuff. 

I am really excited to get my Beauty Blenders though!


----------



## bonita22 (May 6, 2014)

I placed an order for a Clarisonic on 4/25 and chose 2 day shipping. I sent an email on 5/1 and I was told the lavender Clarisonic was out of stock and I was offered the white Clarisonic as a replacement. I said I would take the white Clarisonic and was told it would be overnighted. That was last Thursday and I don't even have a tracking number. It's annoying that had I not contacted them about my order I would have never found out it was out of stock. It's for my little sister's birthday this weekend and now I might have to go buy her another present.


----------



## quene8106 (May 6, 2014)

Damn, birchbox can't guarantee the gift would be there by Mother's Day? That's not a good look if you have a MOTHER'S DAY section of your website. I ordered last week and expected it to ship promptly. I don't care about the points but I just want her to get the damn gift on time. Between no April glossybox and this, I'm over subscription box shipping because it seems like both companies warehouses went to the pita of hell.


----------



## jayeme (May 6, 2014)

I just called AGAIN to complain about an order I placed April 27th that hasn't shipped yet. When I called last week, they told me it was being shipped "as we speak" but it still hasn't shipped. She told me it was too late to cancel but she could send me a return shipping label and I could return the products when they arrive...I said that sounded like a hassle (which it does) and she said "I don't know what you want me to do then," and I said I wanted her to cancel the order if they couldn't ship it in a reasonable time frame, and she said she would see what she could do and send me an email. This whole thing is really irritating.


----------



## LooseSeal (May 6, 2014)

jayeme said:


> I just called AGAIN to complain about an order I placed April 27th that hasn't shipped yet. When I called last week, they told me it was being shipped "as we speak" but it still hasn't shipped. She told me it was too late to cancel but she could send me a return shipping label and I could return the products when they arrive...I said that sounded like a hassle (which it does) and she said "I don't know what you want me to do then," and I said I wanted her to cancel the order if they couldn't ship it in a reasonable time frame, and she said she would see what she could do and send me an email. This whole thing is really irritating.


It seems like they really can't communicate with their warehouse at all. I had the same problem with and order not being shipped yet but them saying they couldn't cancel because it was processed. Keep at them until they give an actual response. You could always threaten to dispute the charge since they broke the shipping agreement, but you probably don't want to actually go through that hassle. You can also complain on their fb page.


----------



## jayeme (May 6, 2014)

LooseSeal said:


> It seems like they really can't communicate with their warehouse at all. I had the same problem with and order not being shipped yet but them saying they couldn't cancel because it was processed. Keep at them until they give an actual response. You could always threaten to dispute the charge since they broke the shipping agreement, but you probably don't want to actually go through that hassle. You can also complain on their fb page.



I got an email - she said she had no idea what had happened to my package, that it might be lost, it might show up, it might not, because a shipping label was created last week but there has been zero activity on it. So she refunded me for my order but said I might get it anyway, and gave me 100 extra points for the trouble. So I was a little frustrated after that phone call but it seems to have worked out okay in the end.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 6, 2014)

jayeme said:


> I just called AGAIN to complain about an order I placed April 27th that hasn't shipped yet. When I called last week, they told me it was being shipped "as we speak" but it still hasn't shipped. She told me it was too late to cancel but she could send me a return shipping label and I could return the products when they arrive...I said that sounded like a hassle (which it does) and she said "*I don't know what you want me to do then*," and I said I wanted her to cancel the order if they couldn't ship it in a reasonable time frame, and she said she would see what she could do and send me an email. This whole thing is really irritating.


Worst CS response ever.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 6, 2014)

Still don't have shipping on my order I placed Sunday night. I paid for 2 day shipping because it said it would deliver by 5/7 but I'm seriously doubting that's going to happen. 

Sigh. I don't want to call them again.


----------



## jayeme (May 6, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Worst CS response ever.


Yeah - luckily the subsequent email gave a good resolution. 

(And now, because apparently I am a glutton for punishment and was good enough to ignore theBalm's flash sale this morning, I am considering using my refunded points to order Nude Tude....)


----------



## jayeme (May 6, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Still don't have shipping on my order I placed Sunday night. I paid for 2 day shipping because it said it would deliver by 5/7 but I'm seriously doubting that's going to happen.
> 
> Sigh. I don't want to call them again.



So frustrating....I mean, on the plus side, at least they do make an effort to fix things when you call them. Of course that means you actually have to call them...


----------



## quene8106 (May 6, 2014)

So birchbox is giving me a refund because the full bloom box is out of stock. They also gave me two hundred points for the trouble. Now I'm going to be embarrassed because I told the husband of my sorority sister that she should get a surprise gift in the mail. They need to have an emergency meeting at birchbox and get this warehouse mess under control.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 6, 2014)

nc42 said:


> So birchbox is giving me a refund because the full bloom box is out of stock. They also gave me two hundred points for the trouble. Now I'm going to be embarrassed because I told the husband of my sorority sister that she should get a surprise gift in the mail. They need to have an emergency meeting at birchbox and get this warehouse mess under control.


WTF.  Every single story on this thread just makes me livid. How hard is it to show items out of stock when they're out of stock? And why are they waiting so long to TELL people their orders are out of stock? There's just zero communication.  :angry:


----------



## quene8106 (May 6, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> WTF.  Every single story on this thread just makes me livid. How hard is it to show items out of stock when they're out of stock? And why are they waiting so long to TELL people their orders are out of stock? There's just zero communication.  :angry:


Yes I feel bad for everyone trying to get gifts for their moms only for them to not arrive on time.  I don't know why a blanket PR message is so damn hard to release about the warehouse being slammed with orders.  I thanked Cara for her help (she did the best to assist me within her power) and I told her that I will chill out until the warehouse issues are under control.  Now I gotta figure out what I can get for a new mom to pamper herself that will get to her by Saturday.


----------



## quene8106 (May 6, 2014)

Oh yeah, btw the rep at birchbox told me that they will be working out the warehouse issues for the next two weeks so I wouldn't recommend getting any full-sized orders during this time.  I'm going on a low/no-buy anyway since I'm getting married next month so yeah, lol.  Hopefully, the warehouse issues won't affect the monthly subscriptions.


----------



## jayeme (May 6, 2014)

These issues are so inconsistent too - I placed an order from another account on Friday, got a tracking number on Saturday, and it's supposed to be here Thursday, totally normal shipping time. Why are some orders so messed up and others are business as usual???


----------



## Kimsuebob (May 6, 2014)

It took 28 days for my mom to get her welcome box. But she finally got it today and it had nice stuff in it.


----------



## quene8106 (May 6, 2014)

jayeme said:


> These issues are so inconsistent too - I placed an order from another account on Friday, got a tracking number on Saturday, and it's supposed to be here Thursday, totally normal shipping time. Why are some orders so messed up and others are business as usual???


I guess it depends on what you get.  I think that the warehouse did not realize they ran out of the bloom boxes after taking people's money and Joey was nice enough to send me a free pick two because I was going to have the bloom box shipped to someone else instead, but wanted the pick two shipped to me.  Both were back ordered.


----------



## JC327 (May 6, 2014)

nc42 said:


> Oh yeah, btw the rep at birchbox told me that they will be working out the warehouse issues for the next two weeks so I wouldn't recommend getting any full-sized orders during this time.  I'm going on a low/no-buy anyway since I'm getting married next month so yeah, lol.  Hopefully, the warehouse issues won't affect the monthly subscriptions.


Congrats!


----------



## JC327 (May 6, 2014)

Im so mad at birchbox I ordered 3 of the in full bloom boxes two shipped and one had not. I wrote last week, yesterday I get a message saying my April box had already shipped. They did not even read the email, I wrote back and explained my issue again. They wrote back saying the third in full bloom box the one what was meant for me could not be delivered to my address so they were refunding the order because its an APO address. I wrote back because they have always been able to ship to me also asking if I could ship the box to another adress. This is getting really ridiculous with all their shipping issues.


----------



## mama2358 (May 6, 2014)

Wow. From everyone's posts on here, I'm glad and amazed I actually received my orders today. One was the IFB box and the other was the balm Nude Tude palette. I had to message on FB twice, but it did get the job done.


----------



## KaitC13 (May 6, 2014)

Ugh, never got my order even though I did 2 day ship.  It is still processing.  I sent them an e-mail as I like to have a paper trail.  Otherwise anything said on the phone is hearsay.  Now I am worried the gift sub I got my mom for her birthday won't ship in time and I'll look like the bad kid who didn't get mom a birthday gift!


----------



## quene8106 (May 6, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Congrats!


thank you!


----------



## jayeme (May 6, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> Ugh, never got my order even though I did 2 day ship.  It is still processing.  I sent them an e-mail as I like to have a paper trail.  Otherwise anything said on the phone is hearsay.  Now I am worried the gift sub I got my mom for her birthday won't ship in time and I'll look like the bad kid who didn't get mom a birthday gift!


In my experience they are more helpful on the phone - if you don't get an email in the next 24 hours, I'd call, too.


----------



## katiecoll (May 6, 2014)

Cross posted, but I figure this should be here too!

Was anyone else's In Full bloom boxes missing anything? Mine was missing the nail polish. Not my most wanted item in the box, but still  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't believe that it took so freaking long to get to me (2 weeks!) and then everything's not even in it.


----------



## cari12 (May 7, 2014)

I have 4 BB accounts and have had issues on 3 of them this month (well actually all four if you count pointsgate)

My main account I placed 2 store orders. They took forever to ship. Never got tracking info until I got notifications from my UPS account I had deliveries scheduled for the next day. Both were missing the mystery pick two, one was missing half the order. Talked to CS who told me the missing item was OOS and I had that refunded in points (plus got extra points for the trouble) and was informed my 2 mystery pick twos would be sent. Got the order confirmation emails for both of those, its been at least a week and no shipping emails. I've pretty much given up on the fact that I will likely never see my pick twos. At least they were free. 

I placed a single order on my second account. Like my main account, it took forever to ship and I also didn't get any notification it had shipped until I go the notice from UPS. It shows up and it's an empty envelope. The packing slip inside indicated that two of the items weren't included but even the one that was wasn't there. Contacted CS and they sent out a replacement to the missing item and then got back to me later that the other full size item was OOS (gave me store credit, plus points ) and then put another order in for my pick two. Again like the first account, it's been a week and no shipping notice for that pick two either.

I didn't place any orders on my third account but the Color Club polish came shattered and all over my box. CS responded they would send me a new one (just a new polish, not a new box - I mean I was able to clean it off of most things but it still was a huge mess!) I probably had that email exchange 2 weeks ago now and I never got any shipping notice for the replacement and nothing has come yet. I ended up getting the same shade in another box so it's not the end of the world but another example of them telling me they were sending me something and it not coming. 

I get that for the most part these were free orders (used points for most everything) but still discouraging when you are looking forward to something, and then have someone tell you they are sending it, and nothing comes of it or you find out weeks later it is out of stock :-\


----------



## jbrookeb (May 7, 2014)

I'm sitting on a $90 shopping cart but just unable to hit submit because of all these shipping issues. I want some things, but I want them in a normal time, not a month from now or even never.


----------



## KaitC13 (May 7, 2014)

With the warehouse move…I am willing to bet they can't find 1/2 the stuff from the store.  If that's the case…don't offer 2 day shipping. Oh, and be honest about it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 7, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> With the warehouse move…I am willing to bet they can't find 1/2 the stuff from the store.  If that's the case…*don't offer 2 day shipping. Oh, and be honest about it  *  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Agree so much with this! 

I sent an email last night because I actually PAID for two day shipping on an order that should be here today &amp; it hasn't shipped yet. I'm sure they're going to come back and say it takes up to 2 business days to leave the warehouse or whatever but..when you check out &amp; pick a shipping option it gives you a delivery date for any of the expedited shipping &amp; it said 5/7! 

ETA: Coincidentally, I just got a UPS delivery alert for tomorrow for a Birchbox order and the tracking number doesn't match any of my shipment confirmations. So maybe that's it? Still technically late.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 7, 2014)

I'm starting to lose track of what I've received/what's shipped/what I'm waiting on. I had an order a while back that had 5 items in it and got different shipping notices for each item! :blink:

I guess I'd rather have them ship items as they're available, rather than waiting for everything to get back in stock but it certainly makes things confusing.


----------



## biancardi (May 7, 2014)

still nothing on my may 1st order.  My april 18th special compensation had to be cancelled and they sent me out something different (as they were not getting those items back in stock anytime soon)

still no clicky truck either.  My april 25th order s/b coming today!!


----------



## bluturtle (May 7, 2014)

In good news,  I placed an order 5/1 and it is here today. However, I haven't opened it yet, but I am optimistic.


----------



## jayeme (May 7, 2014)

I just called about an order placed 5/1 that hadn't shipped yet...I don't know why it is so hard for them to communicate with their warehouse! Every time I call, I get something like, "Oh, I have no idea why it hasn't shipped yet, that's weird..." This time she gave me 50 points and said she'd email me with an update. There's no point in having more points if I can't get anything I order with them!


----------



## KaitC13 (May 7, 2014)

Perhaps someone should sent this forum thread to the creators of BB.  If I knew how to contact them - I would send it.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 7, 2014)

I give up on Birchbox... I am so done with them.


----------



## KaitC13 (May 7, 2014)

Just got an e-mail from BB:





*Joey* (Birchbox Ops)

May 07 05:06 PM

Hi Kait,

Thanks for reaching out! I'm sorry for any trouble.

Your order was unable to be processed because there was an error in the address verification. I'm so sorry about that. I have placed a new order with the correct information. You will receive a separate order confirmation and tracking information once it ships.

I've also added 100 points to your account to apologize for the trouble. 100 Birchbox Points can be redeemed for $10 in the Birchbox Shop. Points can be used to purchase full size products from Birchbox.com, as well as gift subscriptions.

Please let me know if you have other questions or concerns. For further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (M-F 9a-9p EST) and we'd be happy to help.

 
Address verification? Really?  I have been a member of BB since 2012.  My address has never changed.  Not buying it.  But hey got more points to build back up again.  AND my order will hopefully be processed this time.  If not, I have this e-mail to back myself up with.  But really, BB needs to get themselves together.  I wonder how many BB points they have sent out in the last 2 months.  It can't be good for their business to be handing out points like candy.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 7, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> Just got an e-mail from BB:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the heck? I feel like they just have a jar filled with pieces of paper with excuses on them &amp; they're just picking them at random to reply to e-mails. 

I literally have almost $200 in stuff coming to me eventually and I think I paid $7 total (which was for the expedited shipping that didn't happen). Sooo yeah they're giving out a lot of points. 

When did you e-mail them? Kind of annoyed they haven't responded to mine by now, although I'm sure they're swamped with complaints.


----------



## KaitC13 (May 7, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> What the heck? I feel like they just have a jar filled with pieces of paper with excuses on them &amp; they're just picking them at random to reply to e-mails.
> 
> I literally have almost $200 in stuff coming to me eventually and I think I paid $7 total (which was for the expedited shipping that didn't happen). Sooo yeah they're giving out a lot of points.
> 
> When did you e-mail them? Kind of annoyed they haven't responded to mine by now, although I'm sure they're swamped with complaints.


Last night around 830.  And I came here right after the e-mail came through. So, less then 24 hrs.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 7, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> Last night around 830.  And I came here right after the e-mail came through. So, less then 24 hrs.


Hmm hopefully mine is coming soon then! I told them I want a refund for shipping if they can't commit to delivery today and the UPS guy has come &amp; gone already. No package, no shipping info.  &lt;_&lt;

I did get my Beauty Blender duo + cleanser today though, which I was refunded for because it was 'out of stock.' So, that's exciting!


----------



## KaitC13 (May 7, 2014)

I suspect we will see a rise in prices in the shop within a few months d/t the frequency of point handouts.  It's like Mardi Gras and bead tossing at this point.


----------



## katiecoll (May 7, 2014)

What I just wrote on Facebook:-

I've kind of had a rocky experience with birchbox this week. I made an order that didn't ship for a week even though full size orders are supposed to ship out in 2 days. when it finally got to me it was missing a product and my perfume looked like it had floating mold in it. When I called to tell birchbox what happened they very nicely offered to ship out replacements. I said these were supposed to be Mother's Day presents and my mom was going to be disappointed that everything listed on the card won't be in the box, and the customer service rep laughed and replied, "maybe she'll think it's funny!" I'm sorry, but I do not think that's a professional reply! Why would my mom think it's funny that she's getting a replacement for a missing product and a moldy product? I'm happy that I will be getting the replacements I just did not appreciate that answer!

Can't want to see their answer!


----------



## biancardi (May 7, 2014)

I finally got my order from the 18th.  I had ordered

shave with benefits shave foam

shea terra moroccan mud poo

and a two -pick

I got the above items - my two pick was opi tinted nail polish in purple &amp; joan vass perfume sample - but they also gave me full sized 12 benefits instant healthy hair treatment(6 oz).  I think they messed up.

I also got a bonus 2 pick due to a massive horrible order issue - that came today too.  I thought I was getting a few foils or a small mini - what I got was a 4 oz malin + goetz vit e face moisturizer &amp; 1 oz of bare love body body fuel. I am shocked over the 4 oz size of the face cream...

so, interesting day with birchbox.  My may 25th order is still missing in action and hasn't even shipped out yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KaitC13 (May 7, 2014)

biancardi said:


> I finally got my order from the 18th.  I had ordered
> 
> shave with benefits shave foam
> 
> ...


Wow!  That's either a mess up or they want to keep you sticking around.  My pick two will most likely be cruddy like it is about 95% of the time.  I am hoping for a shipping e-mail soon.


----------



## biancardi (May 7, 2014)

I know  - I just looked up the malin + goetz face cream - that is full sized - 45 bucks!!  The 12 benefits hair treatment is 19.50.

I am still in shock.


----------



## Angelalh (May 7, 2014)

heres my email

but the 100 points are not on my account, i figured id wait till tomorrow to see if they update

and there was no email after this

i also sent one on my other account since that order didnt ship yet either and they didnt bother to reply to that one

*Megan* (Birchbox Ops)

May 07 11:17 AM

Hi Angela,

Thanks for reaching out. I'm sorry for the trouble with this!

I have escalated your order to our logistics team to ensure that it ships out promptly, and will be following up with you once I have more detailed information. Please know this is not typical of our service, and we truly appreciate your patience!

Again, I deeply apologize for the delay with this order. Rest assured, we will get this taken care of for you!

In the meantime, I have also added 100 Birchbox Points to your account for the trouble, which is equal to $10 in our shop. You are able to read more about our Points Program and other ways to earn here.

Please let me know if you have other questions or concerns. For further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (M-F 9a-9p EST) and we'd be happy to help.

Megan
Discovery Specialist


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 8, 2014)

I was really hoping I'd have a response to my e-mail when I woke up to get ready for work, but nope. 

Thought about sending them another one asking them to refund my shipping, but I guess I'll just wait for them to respond rather than adding to the number of e-mails they're already dealing with. Or maybe I'll just call in the morning.


----------



## KaitC13 (May 8, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I was really hoping I'd have a response to my e-mail when I woke up to get ready for work, but nope.
> 
> Thought about sending them another one asking them to refund my shipping, but I guess I'll just wait for them to respond rather than adding to the number of e-mails they're already dealing with. Or maybe I'll just call in the morning.


I wouldn't let it go for too long.  I would send another e-mail and hopefully whoever gets it will be more responsible.  

The hubby and me are going away for a long weekend to celebrate him graduating nursing school.  Which means no internet service.  Except what I get on my phone and the mobile site stinks for BB.   Haven't tried this site yet on my iPhone.  If it works I will certainly be  checking out the forums to see what the heck is going on.


----------



## KaitC13 (May 8, 2014)

SO…I just looked back at the new order Joey put in for me and just e-mailed her back:

Hi Joey -

 I haven't changed my address in the 2 years I have been with Birchbox.  I looked back at the new order and I see that the shipping is standard and not the free 2 day I had originally selected.  Is this because of the warehouse issues that have been going on since the move?
 
Kait
 
If I ordered free 2 day…perhaps there was a reason why (between you and me MUTkeeters…there isn't…I just want my pretties faster.)


----------



## jbrookeb (May 8, 2014)

Okay, I placed an order at 3:45 this am and I seriously just now got a tracking number for ALL OF IT! Maybe that means the warehouse woes are ending, ladies!


----------



## Linnake (May 8, 2014)

Ugh.  I lost my tracking e-mail for an order I placed a couple of days ago that should be delivered today.  I am just dumb or is there no way to track a package from the order page?


----------



## biancardi (May 8, 2014)

well, they just re-placed my order for the 25th, as it wasn't moving out of the warehouse...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 8, 2014)

Lol they finally responded to my email &amp; just said it's out for delivery today. No apology. No explanation as yo why it was late when I paid for expedited shipping.

Sigh. Whatever Birchbox.

I'm just hoping it's all in there when/if it actually comes.


----------



## biancardi (May 8, 2014)

@allistra44  If you paid for expedited shipping, you should call and complain about it.  They should refund the shipping costs at the very least!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 8, 2014)

biancardi said:


> @allistra44  If you paid for expedited shipping, you should call and complain about it.  They should refund the shipping costs at the very least!


Oh they'll be hearing from me! Especially with an email like that.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 8, 2014)

@ Kick some ass, Sea Bass!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 8, 2014)

Hahaha ok so yes, I did get my package today. However it was missing the item I actually needed, the gift for my boyfriend, and the sample pack. Seriously.

But I called and the girl was super nice. They're sending both items next day for me, free of charge + giving me more points.

She said I should get the shipping notice soon and I really hope thats true! I'm obsessively checking my email.


----------



## normajean2008 (May 8, 2014)

I have two orders that have still yet to be shipped.  Today is day three, so I'm trying to be patient.  At the same time, the last two orders (that I just got today) took a friggin week to ship out, and took over a week to get here by UPS after they shipped.  

I was going to give them until end of day to get my tracking info to me, but then tomorrow is already Friday, if I wait it'll be end of next week before I hear anything knowing them lately.  It has been a month since they moved warehouses, come on BB, get your shit together finally!  They are running out of understandable excuses in my opinion.


----------



## KaitC13 (May 8, 2014)

Here is the response I got to the e-mail I sent this AM:





*Joey* (Birchbox Ops)

May 08 05:29 PM

Hi Kait,

Thanks for getting back to me! *We recently switched warehouses and the new warehouse has a stricter address verification system*. I have updated your address so that this is not an issue moving forward.

I've fixed the order to be sent out next day air. You should see a new order in your history.

Very Best,

Joey
Discovery Specialist
Birchbox | 877-487-7272 | @BirchboxOps


----------



## quene8106 (May 9, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> Here is the response I got to the e-mail I sent this AM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow. joey is a female. i thought i was talking to a guy the whole time when i had her last week. whoops lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 9, 2014)

Sigh. Here we go again!

On Sunday I placed an order for 2 of theBalm's Instain blushes, a two pack of MeUndies for the boyfriend, and a pick two. I picked two day shipping which meant it should have arrived Wednesday but never got a tracking notice and it didn't get here Wednesday. Took them until Thursday morning to reply to my email &amp; they said that it should be out for delivery. 

Got the package today and it had just the two blushes. So I called &amp; talked to a super nice rep who told me she'd next day air the rest of the order for me &amp; I'd get it Friday. 

It was getting late in the day &amp; I still hadn't gotten a shipping notice, so I emailed her again &amp; she assured me it would be sent out. 

Just got a shipping confirmation at 3:15 AM. For the two blushes I already got and a sample pack.  :blink:

WHAT? Not what I needed, Birchbox!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 9, 2014)

So a couple days ago I finally received my in full bloom order, ordered on the 26th and received on the 7th, it was missing part of my order. Then I ordered the Free for all box on Sunday the 4th and still don't have shipping. I called on Wednesday and they said it would ship immediately because everything was in stock, and now it's Friday and it still hasn't shipped, I'm going to seriously chew them out today!


----------



## quene8106 (May 9, 2014)

KellyKaye said:


> So a couple days ago I finally received my in full bloom order, ordered on the 26th and received on the 7th, it was missing part of my order. Then I ordered the Free for all box on Sunday the 4th and still don't have shipping. I called on Wednesday and they said it would ship immediately because everything was in stock, and now it's Friday and it still hasn't shipped, I'm going to seriously chew them out today!


Yeah I'm still waiting on something I paid for on the 1st.  I sent another email late last night so I hope that I get an answer before they go home for the weekend. Nine days is just ridiculous.  It's only a freaking pick two!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 9, 2014)

nc42 said:


> Yeah I'm still waiting on something I paid for on the 1st.  I sent another email late last night so I hope that I get an answer before they go home for the weekend. Nine days is just ridiculous.  It's only a freaking pick two!


I called and of course they gave me the same answer that they did on Wednesday, that the CS would contact the warehouse and expedite my shipping for me. I'll believe it when I see it, but bb is on my last nerve and if it isn't shipped by this evening I'll call them and cancel, then take my business elsewhere. The warehouse move will be the death of them.


----------



## quene8106 (May 9, 2014)

That's so true. I just got shipping notices on both items, smh. Without their warehouse their company is useless. I wish they would be proactive on letting us know if there will be a shipment delay instead of us being on their ass to make sure the warehouse does its damn job I'm a timely manner.


----------



## biancardi (May 9, 2014)

they re-ordered my 5/1 order yesterday and that one has shipped out!! I think some orders are just plain lost or maybe we will get them in July! lol


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 9, 2014)

nc42 said:


> That's so true. I just got shipping notices on both items, smh. Without their warehouse their company is useless. I wish they would be proactive on letting us know if there will be a shipment delay instead of us being on their ass to make sure the warehouse does its damn job I'm a timely manner.


Every time that I've had to call lately, which has been every few days, I've told them at they need to address these issues on their social media sites as well as sending a mass email explaining the issues that are happening. Now, they won't do this, even though it would save them from receiving angry calls and emails, as well as them not having to constantly she'll out points but they won't do that, they just want to keep sales up. Very frustrating, and especially for customers who have been completely loyal to them, they aren't being transparent whatsoever and that's terrible for customer retention.


----------



## biancardi (May 9, 2014)

biancardi said:


> they re-ordered my 5/1 order yesterday and that one has shipped out!! I think some orders are just plain lost or maybe we will get them in July! lol


I spoke too soon - I just got an email for the 5/1 shipment!! lol  So, now I will have the following dups (and they told me I could keep the duplicate order - I asked about that yesterday - what to do if the first one shows up...)

Gilchrist &amp; Soames Spa Therapy Body Lotion/Body Wash DuoView Product Page · Write a Product Review $27.00 Ordered: *1*

Shipped: *1* $27.00 Lomasi Mani•Pedi Gel Remover

View Product Page · Write a Product Review $4.95 Ordered: *1*

Shipped: *1* $4.95 Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)

View Product Page · Write a Product Review $10.00 Ordered: *1*

Shipped: *1* $10.00 Ahmad Teas Assorted Teas Flavor Mint Mystique  

I had used my 20% coupon &amp; BB points so all of this - now duplicated - was .13 cents for me!


----------



## cari12 (May 9, 2014)

Just got shipping notices for all the mystery two packs that were supposed to come with my orders! 

Still waiting on shipping for the order I placed on the 4th though.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 9, 2014)

Pretty crabby that I was told TWICE yesterday that they'd next day air my order for me aaaaand its not here. No shipping notice either.

It was a nice gesture but why even bother offering it if you can't actually do it?


----------



## jayeme (May 9, 2014)

I don't know what to do about this one - I placed an order awhile ago, and it never shipped. Finally a shipping label was created (over a week ago now) but still doesn't show up in the USPS system. I called earlier this week, and they refunded my points that I used to place the order, and said hopefully it will show up but they're not sure. However, part of the order is something I would repurchase if it's not going to show up - but I have no idea how long to wait! I really just want to know if it's coming or not. I've tried to call three times over the last hour and no one has been available any of those times...They must be totally swamped with irritated customers!


----------



## biancardi (May 9, 2014)

jayeme said:


> I don't know what to do about this one - I placed an order awhile ago, and it never shipped. Finally a shipping label was created (over a week ago now) but still doesn't show up in the USPS system. I called earlier this week, and they refunded my points that I used to place the order, and said hopefully it will show up but they're not sure. However, part of the order is something I would repurchase if it's not going to show up - but I have no idea how long to wait! I really just want to know if it's coming or not. I've tried to call three times over the last hour and no one has been available any of those times...They must be totally swamped with irritated customers!


oh maybe I spoke too soon, then!! My 2 orders are USPS labels as well.....but they just sent me the shipping info, so I am hoping that they are actually shipping out!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 9, 2014)

jayeme said:


> I don't know what to do about this one - I placed an order awhile ago, and it never shipped. Finally a shipping label was created (over a week ago now) but still doesn't show up in the USPS system. I called earlier this week, and they refunded my points that I used to place the order, and said hopefully it will show up but they're not sure. However, part of the order is something I would repurchase if it's not going to show up - but I have no idea how long to wait! I really just want to know if it's coming or not. I've tried to call three times over the last hour and no one has been available any of those times...They must be totally swamped with irritated customers!


Thats a really tough call right now lolI've had this happen twice now. One of the original orders randomly showed up about a week after I got the 'replacement' order. The other one was almost 3 weeks.

You could always return the 'replacement' one if the original one ends up coming. As far as I know their return policy is fairly easy.


----------



## jayeme (May 9, 2014)

biancardi said:


> oh maybe I spoke too soon, then!! My 2 orders are USPS labels as well.....but they just sent me the shipping info, so I am hoping that they are actually shipping out!


Yeah, who knows? It must be crazy over there right now! 



allistra44 said:


> Thats a really tough call right now lol
> 
> I've had this happen twice now. One of the original orders randomly showed up about a week after I got the 'replacement' order. The other one was almost 3 weeks.
> 
> You could always return the 'replacement' one if the original one ends up coming. As far as I know their return policy is fairly easy.


I just called them to ask, and she said she suspects USPS lost my package. Part of the order is out of stock, but she is re-shipping what is still in stock. Hopefully it arrives this time!


----------



## jayeme (May 9, 2014)

Oh wait- this is weird - in the email, she says she is refunding me for the part of the order that is out of stock, but the whole order was already refunded??? I don't know what's happening. Whatever, I guess I don't really care too much either way, I just hope that I actually get the concealer OR they write me back and tell me they can't send it, then I can just order a new one...I just want closure! Haha, that sounds ridiculous when talking about ordering concealer. But it's true!


----------



## bonita22 (May 9, 2014)

Since I never received tracking, I asked for them to refund my entire order. They did that yesterday. Today I got my order, I messaged them to see if they wanted me to send it back and they said to keep it. Seems like this warehouse move is costing them way too much money.


----------



## jayeme (May 9, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> Since I never received tracking, I asked for them to refund my entire order. They did that yesterday. Today I got my order, I messaged them to see if they wanted me to send it back and they said to keep it. Seems like this warehouse move is costing them way too much money.


Yeah, I think it is definitely costing them a lot - but they are handling the problems really well, at least. If they were having these problems and handling it poorly, they'd be driving away all their future customers, true...at least they are handling it well and can hopefully recover from it once they sort out their warehouse issues.


----------



## normajean2008 (May 9, 2014)

Well I heard back from Christine for the email I sent them yesterday.

One order is being packed and shipped today, supposedly, and I got the email with the tracking number.  

The other one, I wont be receiving, except the men's pick two that was ordered with it, which she gave me the tracking number for.  

The face oil I ordered (Nyakio kola nut that got sent just last month in the boxes!) she said " It appears we are having some issues with the item being received at our warehouse, so for the time begin the item has been taken down from our site."

Okay, fine, warehouse issue shit again.  It has been a month already!  When will it be straightened out?  What will it be next?  It isn't like this face oil was so amazing and everybody loved it and they can't keep it on the shelves.  Most people didn't like it.  It is a brand new product they just sampled.  What is the point of sampling products if they can't get them to sell in the shop.  Has this been listed in stock for sale a whole month now, and they've had none to send, or are they not able to move it from one warehouse to the new one?  I'm sure the company of the product would be glad to know the crap they're pulling and not actually getting the product sold.  

It defeats the point of buying a discovery service box, if I have to go elsewhere to then buy the products I discover I love.  How am I supposed to believe they'll have anything else in the following months when I like something?  Ya know?  

Needless to say, I'm getting a refund on this order.  I used the points from this order towards reaching 100 to use on my next order that I am receiving... so I wonder if they're going to take away those points, plus what I got for this order?  Whatever.. I guess.. I just want my money back.  I'm so miffed, and mostly because it took them 4 days to even tell me the product isn't available, when it was supposed to be shipped within 2 days.  Were they "ever" going to tell me?  She didn't even offer me points for the trouble on it!  She gave me points for a complaint about a previous order (two orders made same time, one on each of my accounts, one account got 100 points for the trouble, the other was ignored), but nothing on this current problem so far.  Unless she offers it when she gives my refund.  They're so inconsistent with how they handle things. 

I kind of regret signing up for a third box now.  I think I'll wait for the first box with the free necklace, get my review points, buy something to reach 100 points, cash it out on a gift card and close the account out.  No point in getting 3 boxes with all this mess going on, and it doesn't sound like it'll be fixed in the next month at the rate they're going.


----------



## biancardi (May 9, 2014)

you can cash out your points on a gift card?  I did not know that!!


----------



## normajean2008 (May 9, 2014)

biancardi said:


> you can cash out your points on a gift card?  I did not know that!!


It is sending a gift card to another account (myself), that I pay for with points... So when my second account gets 100 points, I go to gift cards--by email gift cards-- then select the amount and put in that it is a gift from me, to me on my other account email.  Then at checkout I pay for the gift card with my 100 points, and my account I send it to gets an email with the gift card number that I can use on that main account.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 9, 2014)

I've cashed points onto gift cards to the same account, too. I've discovered sending the gift card from one email to another tends to make them go "under review," but when I send the gift card to and from the same email, they go immediately without being reviewed.


----------



## jayeme (May 9, 2014)

biancardi said:


> you can cash out your points on a gift card?  I did not know that!!


Tip: if you have enough points for at least $35 worth of gift cards (so, because points work in $10 increments, $40 worth of gift cards) you can add a pick 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not sure if that's supposed to happen, but the system accepts it and they will mail you a pick 2!


----------



## normajean2008 (May 9, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> I've cashed points onto gift cards to the same account, too. I've discovered sending the gift card from one email to another tends to make them go "under review," but when I send the gift card to and from the same email, they go immediately without being reviewed.


I wonder what makes them go "under review"?  I've always sent mine from my second account/email, to my main account/email, and have never had them go under review, they always show up immediately.  Of course, now that I say that, my next wont, LOL.


----------



## biancardi (May 9, 2014)

thank you, ladies!!


----------



## katiecoll (May 10, 2014)

So birchbox is apparently sending me a full size Tocca Giulietta perfume ($68) and a full size tenoverten nail polish ($18) for screwing up my in full bloom box, and gave me 100 points. However this was after a few phone calls and some not that great customer service. I haven't gotten a shipping notice yet though, so we'll see what happens. I'm really curious to see if they end up really giving me the full size perfume! You guys have said this before, and I'll say it again, their warehouse issues must be costing them a shit ton of money.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 11, 2014)

After telling me multiples times on Thursday that my order was being packed 'right now' and would be sent overnight...I just got an email that it's out of stock &amp; they're refunding me.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 11, 2014)

Also, they 'refunded me' 23 points. That's it. Hmmm.


----------



## quene8106 (May 11, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Also, they 'refunded me' 23 points. That's it. Hmmm.


what a slap in the face. they should've refunded u at least 123 points.


----------



## KaitC13 (May 11, 2014)

I am waiting to see if my order is FINALLY sent on Monday (tomorrow).  This is crazy.  They really really need to be transparent now.  More people are willing to bad mouth a company then rave about one.  If they were more open and honest I could give them some slack.  BUT don't make pie-crust promises to me.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 12, 2014)

LOL I just got my third Amika mask in the mail, after they refunded me because it was 'out of stock.'


----------



## jbrookeb (May 12, 2014)

Well I got my big order I placed last week and I expected to be missing items, but to my surprise, it was all there. However, they got the ONE item I wanted to order wrong. I ordered the 3oz flask to say "Salut!" but I got the one that says "To My Health." Ugh.

I was going to email them and ask to switch it out but my hubby said I'm being too high maintenance about it and convinced me not to. Whatever.

How is quality control that difficult!?!?


----------



## easybreezy (May 12, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> Well I got my big order I placed last week and I expected to be missing items, but to my surprise, it was all there. However, they got the ONE item I wanted to order wrong. I ordered the 3oz flask to say "Salut!" but I got the one that says "To My Health." Ugh.
> 
> I was going to email them and ask to switch it out but my hubby said I'm being too high maintenance about it and convinced me not to. Whatever.
> 
> How is quality control that difficult!?!?


That flask is nice!  I definitely would want to receive the one I ordered though; I don't think that is high maintenance at all.  I think you should email them about it!


----------



## Nic.NM (May 12, 2014)

I am so glad that I found this forum because I am beyond frustrated at this point and I'm at a loss of what to do.

I got hooked on Beauty Protector's products after my mom gave me some of their shampoo and leave in conditioner. I don't know what kind of voodoo is in their products but I love what it does for my hair and I haven't seen it sold anywhere else. So, I placed my first order with BirchBox of the Beauty Protector trio on 4/29 and I was super psyched because I got it for 20% off and free shipping. Score! A couple of days go by and no shipping confirmation. My mom had warned me that sometimes it takes forever for them to ship out their stuff so I tried to patient. A week later I e-mail their customer service because my order was still listed as being processed and I wanted to know what was up. A customer service rep responds with the same thing that they've told you guys, "Oh, we're changing warehouses but I promise it'll be sent out in a day or two. Here's some free points!"

Okay, cool, that sucks but I get it. I wish I had been given some sort warning but whatever. A couple of days go by and still nothing so I tried to call their customer service line this morning. I call and all reps are busy. I'm given a canned message to e-mail their customer service and there is no option to stay on the line to wait for a rep which seems absolutely bizarre. Instead I get forwarded to what I think is a voicemail. Am I the only one that this happened to...?

I send them another e-mail and I'm told that my order is packed and ready to be shipped but they're still having issues. If I'd like, they might be able to cancel the order and refund me for my purchase but it should be shipped out soon. I respond that no, I do not want to cancel my order but could I please have an exact date as to when it'll be shipped out and if it would be possible for them to expedite it since I've been waiting almost two weeks at this point. I go back and forth with the rep and she keeps ignoring my question about when they're going to ship it. Finally she tells me that she's going to try to make sure that it gets shipped out this week but they can't expedite the shipping because it's considered hazmat. Are you freaking kidding me? I've worked at UPS in their offices and I've had the pleasure of sitting through hazmat training. It is shampoo, conditioner, and a pump bottle of leave in conditioner. There is nothing that's pressurized or flammable so please explain to me what is hazmat.

I'm about to lose my damn mind. I really love Beauty Protector but this is so stupid and I am extremely hesitant to order from BirchBox again. I'm spending the next four months in Alaska and I thought I could save some space in my luggage by ordering personal care products and sending them ahead of time. I guess that isn't happening since I'm flying out on Friday and I doubt it'll get there by then.

I'd really like to talk to an actual rep on the phone so I'm going to try calling again in the morning. Hopefully I'll be able to get through. Seriously, did anyone else have problems contacting their customer service on the phone? This is so ridiculous. I've been toying with getting a BirchBox subscription but that is not happening after this.


----------



## KaitC13 (May 12, 2014)

I am ticked…10days after I ordered something for 2 day shipping.  Here is my e-mail - i hope it goes to another rep.  I will ask to go up the ladder if I have to.

*To Whom This May Concern:*
*Below is the order I placed and 5/2 with 2 day air shipping (Free).  I used 800 points and therefore final order cost: $0.00.  After the order did not move, I contacted your company - I was told that the new warehouse needed my address verified. (I have been with BB for a least 2 years + now).  The order was replaced but without the free 2 day.  I e-mail to find out why to have the order replaced again with the new shipping.  It's been 10+ days since I ordered with the free shipping.  I have copies of the past e-mails sent about this order if you wish to see them I can forward them over to you.*
 
*Order # Date Ship To Order Total Order Status *
*105376618  5/8/14 "Deleted" $0.00 Processing View Order · Reorder*
 
*105366237  5/7/14 "Deleted" $0.00 Processing View Order · Reorder  *
 
*105309333  5/2/14 "Deleted" $0.00 Processing View Order · Reorder *
 
*Everything I ordered was in stock per the website.  If my order cannot be shipped within 2 days I want a follow up e-mail with valid reason why it could not be shipped  and my points reimbursed.   I have never had such difficulty with an order. I am rather disappointed right now.  I know that I am not the only one having issues as others on MakeUPTalk.com report having shipping issues and things not being sent.  If there is a larger issue, we would like to be told so that you all don't have to deal with us complaining.  *
*I hope that you understand.  Thank you for your time.*
*Kait*


----------



## quene8106 (May 12, 2014)

Disregard this post. Wrong thread.


----------



## Spazkatt (May 12, 2014)

Soo, my April box had a Paula's Choice that leaked ALL over, I emailed CS on April 16th, said they'd send a replacement box, great. April 30th, no sign of any tracking email or box, emailed CS again. Oh oops, no box was sent, they promise me they are sending a replacement, but don't have tracking number (say they will get back with me in 48 hours if a box CAN'T be sent otherwise rest assured box is on it's way). Today, May 12th, I get an email, oh sorry we ran out of April boxes, but you'll get June's box free and 100 sorry points. I am UPSET, I should have got 100 sorry points right away and a darn box should have been sent on the 16th of April!!! I am feeling like a free box and 100 sorry points isn't enough at this point. They are really having issues...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 13, 2014)

I don't even know what's going on with my order anymore. 

Got an email over the weekend that said it was out of stock so they were refunding me and then they refunded me incorrectly. 

Got an email today saying it was out of stock and they'll be sending it as soon as it's available again. 

So.. I don't know if I'm getting a refund or a super delayed order? Kind of annoyed that no one responded to my e-mail, when I know people got responses to emails they sent today about boxes.


----------



## biancardi (May 13, 2014)

I got my order from 5/1.   And the replacement order as well!!  So, now I have two of everything - they did state I could keep them.  It is good that I can always use shower gel, lotion, nailpolish remover and tea.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 13, 2014)

@@easybreezy Thanks for the reply. I took your suggestion and went ahead and emailed them, and while I tried to be nice, I was frustrated and let it shine through.

I basically told them they screwed up yet again, but I'm keeping the mess up because sometimes it's better to appreciate getting the wrong item vs never getting an item at all, and considering all the recent warehouse problems, I was convinced returning to flask would leave me totally empty handed.

I hope they at least consider the feedback and look into what happened. C'mon, Birchbox. All these issues are causing you to become our monthly B!tchbox. Don't do this to yourself!!


----------



## knightsgirl (May 13, 2014)

I could scream. This is going to be long.

I ordered Kind bars 4/23 (over 20 days ago). The order took forever to ship, then when they got here it was one box of 5 bars, not 15 bars. I contact them, they say they're sending them 4/28 and give me points. So now over 2 weeks and many emails later, still no bars. So today she tells me oh I can't give you any concrete info so I'll refund you and give you points. Then this spiel about having a PO box and the warehouse only being able to use UPS. Except I've gotten a few orders to my PO box in the last 2 weeks....and the "refund" is weird...79 points? The bars were $11something? Did they prorate the refund for the one box of 5 that I did receive?

My Tocca rollerball from the IFB box had chunks of crap floating in it, and a weird waxy-looking ring floating in it. Contact them, they say they'll replace it 4/28. I get an email 5/6 that it's been delayed but will ship soon. Nada. I emailed her yesterday and haven't heard back.

I make an order on 5/1. The pick two ships (to my PO box...) and I get it 5/12. Nothing at all on the full size items. Emailed 5/12 and haven't heard back.

I make an order on 5/8 and it gets here 5/12. Wth? To my PO box of course. The French Bull cutting mats were crammed into the box and both are cracked. Soooo ugggggh I had to contact them again.

Why I ordered repeatedly when I was having so many issues, I don't know lol. I really love the points program, I'm Aces so free shipping is great if it actually ships, and I like the random things BB has (like cutting mats), but I'm gonna have to shop elsewhere until they get a grip on this crap, if they ever do.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 14, 2014)

@@knightsgirl I got a super weird refund too! I ordered a $32 item with a 20% off discount... and then gave me 23 points back. I'm trying to explain to them that it SHOULD be either 1) 300 in points because that's how many I'd need to repurchase the item if it were to come back in stock or) store credit like they did last time. 

In other news, I still haven't gotten a response to my email from Saturday. Emailed again on Monday because I saw that other people were getting responses. Nothing. Called today three times &amp; couldn't get through to anyone. Finally posted something on Twitter &amp; BirchboxOps told me to DM them with the order number &amp; they'd look at it. So I did that. Figured it still might take a bit for them to look into it so I took my pre-work nap (third shift!) and expected to wake up with a response. Nope, still nothing!

ALL I need to know is if it's in stock &amp; they're shipping it or it's out of stock &amp; they're giving me a new 'correct' refund. I got two different e-mails over the weekend with completely conflicting information &amp; I just need to know which one is accurate. 

Anyway, I'll be calling again in the morning as soon as they open &amp; hopefully they can get this straightened out.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 14, 2014)

Oh man I have a doozy shipping horror story:

Ordered a bunch of stuff (Benefit Bo-Ing, the Balm Meet Matte, Nude 'Tude, Mary-Lou Manizer, How 'Bout Them Apples, Beauty Blenders) on April 23rd that came with 2-day free air shipping. April 26th I emailed about it not shipping out within the promised 2 days. Jenna was super helpful throughout this whole process by the way, she was great, the Birchbox warehouse was not. I had to email twice about it because it hadn't shipped out. Finally it did May 1st.

I check my tracking, and it says it was sent back to sender for a hazardous materials situation. I contact Jenna again, she says the Benefit Bo-Ing can't go on a plane, she orders everything for me again, with the Benefit taking the slow ground route. I finally get my order May 9th. I opened it all up and the Mary-Lou Manizer is broken. I contact again, Jenna sends me a new one. I get the replacement today and the Benefit finally showed up as well. Well the replacement Mary-Lou was also broken. At this point I'm like I'll just make do with these two broken Mary-Lou's I have now, and get a refund for it. So she refunds me for that. 

In this whole process I accrued 300 sorry points, which wasn't bad, but I'm not inclined to order anything again anytime soon.


----------



## normajean2008 (May 14, 2014)

knightsgirl said:


> I could scream. This is going to be long.
> 
> I ordered Kind bars 4/23 (over 20 days ago). The order took forever to ship, then when they got here it was one box of 5 bars, not 15 bars. I contact them, they say they're sending them 4/28 and give me points. So now over 2 weeks and many emails later, still no bars. So today she tells me oh I can't give you any concrete info so I'll refund you and give you points. Then this spiel about having a PO box and the warehouse only being able to use UPS. Except I've gotten a few orders to my PO box in the last 2 weeks....and the "refund" is weird...79 points? The bars were $11something? Did they prorate the refund for the one box of 5 that I did receive?
> 
> ...


I ordered and just received those French Bull cutting mats too. 

Funny, you're came crammed and cracked in the mail... Mine came in a box big enough to house a 3 year old!  I had 2 cutting mats, 1 box of face scrub, 1 pick two, and 80, yes-80!, pillow packs of air, in a HUGE ass box.  

My order also came by the Post Office.  They're smoking crack if they think these excuses are believable at this point.  Every time they make an excuse, it is proven wrong by us "liars" (per Cara), lol.  

Talk about inconsistency!


----------



## normajean2008 (May 14, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Oh man I have a doozy shipping horror story:
> 
> Ordered a bunch of stuff (Benefit Bo-Ing, the Balm Meet Matte, Nude 'Tude, Mary-Lou Manizer, How 'Bout Them Apples, Beauty Blenders) on April 23rd that came with 2-day free air shipping. April 26th I emailed about it not shipping out within the promised 2 days. Jenna was super helpful throughout this whole process by the way, she was great, the Birchbox warehouse was not. I had to email twice about it because it hadn't shipped out. Finally it did May 1st.
> 
> ...


How the hell is Benefit Bo-ing not able to go by air???  Every other online store ships it by air, and it is a cream concealer.  I seriously don't understand Birchbox's bullshit anymore.  Pardon my swear words, but they are making me that mad these days.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 14, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> How the hell is Benefit Bo-ing not able to go by air???  Every other online store ships it by air, and it is a cream concealer.  I seriously don't understand Birchbox's bullshit anymore.  Pardon my swear words, but they are making me that mad these days.


I have no idea, it was sent out by air from Birchbox but UPS sent it back, so I have no idea. It does make me a little worried about putting it on my face though lol


----------



## ikecarus (May 14, 2014)

Hmm, made an order on Saturday (5/10)... full sized orders are supposed to ship out within two business days, but still no shipping notice yet. :/


----------



## normajean2008 (May 14, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I have no idea, it was sent out by air from Birchbox but UPS sent it back, so I have no idea. It does make me a little worried about putting it on my face though lol


UPS doesn't even know what is in the box unless the person shipping it tells them, or they are physically packing the box and reading the invoice, which they aren't.  So Birchbox is stupid and declaring it a hazmat item, it isn't UPS doing it.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 14, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Hmm, made an order on Saturday (5/10)... full sized orders are supposed to ship out within two business days, but still no shipping notice yet. :/


Welcome to the club!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wonder if any orders have actually gone out within the two business days they list on the order confirmation? My last one took 11 days, and that was with expedited shipping lol


----------



## ikecarus (May 14, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Welcome to the club!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I wonder if any orders have actually gone out within the two business days they list on the order confirmation? My last one took 11 days, and that was with expedited shipping lol


LOL thank you. XD 

Well, at least nothing I ordered is so important that I need it ASAP, but it would be nice to get them before June. XD


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 14, 2014)

Friday I made 2 orders. I got a shipping e-mail for 2 Ahmad teas on Saturday. It's Wednesday and no shipping e-mail yet on my 2nd order placed 5 minutes after the tea. I'm gonna call after work.


----------



## RedBadger (May 14, 2014)

I put in an order on 5/12 (two days ago) and had the Aces free 2 day shipping.  This morning, still no shipping notice, so I called to see what's going on.  Gina explained that they are finally getting caught up on all the warehouse issues (they hope to be up-to-date by the end of today or early tomorrow), and that my order would ship today or tomorrow.  She put 200 sorry points in my account, too.   :wub:

I hope all of you get your correct orders soon.

As a side note, Gina was really apologetic about the delay, even though I was not angry or frustrated or anything.  I've found Birchbox CS to be great.  I bet they are looking forward to the whole warehouse thing being done.  As someone who has worked in CS before, I know that it sucks to be the venting board for angry customers and that I'd go out of my way to help people who showed even the tiniest bit of understanding or compassion.  And from what I've seen, it seems like Birchbox tries to give them the tools to smooth things over (ability to give out sorry points, a direct phone line to shipping/warehouse, ability to re-send or credit orders, etc.)  Many companies are not so empowering to their customer support staff.  For example, I worked once in the billings support of a major department store and the only phone number I had to call for questions was the exact same one as what was on the back of the store credit card.  :wacko: Yeah, to outsourced English-as-a-second-language people with fake American names.  So, yea BB, to employing people in the US and providing good tools to your CS people.


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 14, 2014)

I made an order last night.  After reading all the problems everyone is having I'm hoping against hope that my order just gets to me at some point.

I also hope everyone gets their orders soon!  We shouldn't have to deal with CS every time we make an order.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 14, 2014)

Got my issue resolved finally. Full refund.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KaitC13 (May 14, 2014)

This all makes me a little sad.  I have never had such an issue with them on shipping.  I do feel bad for the CS people since they get to hear to brunt of all of it.  As usual it is the people in charge, who don't have to deal with the customers directly, that truly need to step up their game and let their customers know what's really going on.  When a company is more transparent about the issues going on and say ,"We are sorry! Here is what is going on:… We are doing 'XYZ' to fix the issue. Thank you for your patience during this issue."  Or something of that ilk.


----------



## melcore (May 14, 2014)

I'm kinda bummed! I ordered a gift subscription for my mom for Mother's day. It said to order before the 4th for Mother's day delivery. My mom got an email that her box had shipped on the 5th. She's been really excited to receive her box. I checked her account this morning, and her box just shipped YESTERDAY! Boooo!


----------



## ikecarus (May 14, 2014)

Called them today and got the same answer of "lots of orders, delayed in fulfillment" but I got 100 points in my account, so it's all good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Angelalh (May 14, 2014)

i did 2 orders from 2 seperate accounts on may 1st and emailed on the 6th they sent one out on the 9th

the other account no one responded to my email so i asked megan who was helping on the other account to look into it

May 12 06:36 PM

Hi Angela,

So sorry for the confusion! I have spoken with our manager regarding your order 105306963, and reason for the delay is that UPS will not deliver to P.O Box addresses. We're in the process of changing the shipping method to ensure that your order reaches you promptly!

that was on the 12th it still hasnt shipped!!!! its 2 items and a mystery sample pack getting pretty irritated now

since when do they only ship out full size products via ups ive always only had my po box for my address!


----------



## knightsgirl (May 15, 2014)

@@Angelalh I got that same "info." The problem with that is that orders *are* coming to my PO box (when they actually ship, still nothing on the order I made 5/1...). About a month ago I made an order and they sent it UPS but UPS sent a postcard to my PO box and I called and gave UPS my physical address and they delivered it the next day. I'm so irritated with BB. I've racked up $50 in points with this warehouse/shipping bs, but I don't even want to order anything because it'll just be more irritating issues to deal with for weeks on end.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 15, 2014)

I called last night about the Caudalie Favorites Kit not shipping with the Chella Sharpener and Mystery Pack I ordered on Friday. Emily at Birchbox CS said it has to ship separately because of USPS regulations. UPS delivered the Chella Sharpener and the Mystery Pack yesterday. Not USPS. I wantrd to say just ship it 2-day UPS and don't mark it f-ing hazmat, you freaking liars, because it said 2-day Aces Free Shipping. The Mystery Pack has Supergoop and a DKNY Be Delicious Skin sample. My tea from the other order went back to the local USPS office and I got a note to pck it up because the mailman can't find my door to leave the packeges.

Edited: I looked at the order confirmation and it says Shipping: Standard. So why UPS part of the order?


----------



## jayeme (May 15, 2014)

Here is my ridiculous story: 

On April 27th, I placed an order. First time I called (sometime around May 2nd I think), I got 100 sorry points and a tracking number - a tracking number that never updated. Called a few days later, they said the package was probably lost but would hopefully show up, and refunded me anyway. Called a few days after that just to see if it's coming - I don't care at this point, I just want to know so I know if I should order it again (the products are still in stock) or not. A replacement was ordered by CS. Called a few days after that, to check again if it is coming or not, and she said she would look into it and email me. Never got an email (this was Monday), but I did get 200 points magically appearing in my account....so I guess it's not coming????? I have no idea. I mean, at this point I have been more than refunded so I don't mind if it doesn't come, I just want to know because I want to know if I should re order it! But I'm tired of calling their CS so I guess I"m just going to wait and see...


----------



## jayeme (May 15, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> I called last night about the Caudalie Favorites Kit not shipping with the Chella Sharpener and Mystery Pack I ordered on Friday. Emily at Birchbox CS said it has to ship separately because of USPS regulations. UPS delivered the Chella Sharpener and the Mystery Pack yesterday. Not USPS. I wantrd to say just ship it 2-day UPS and don't mark it f-ing hazmat, you freaking liars, because it said 2-day Aces Free Shipping. The Mystery Pack has Supergoop and a DKNY Be Delicious Skin sample. My tea from the other order went back to the local USPS office and I got a note to pck it up because the mailman can't find my door to leave the packeges.
> 
> Edited: I looked at the order confirmation and it says Shipping: Standard. So why UPS part of the order?


They've been shipping a lot of things UPS lately for some reason. I don't mind, it usually gets here sooner than it does with the post office.


----------



## casey anne (May 15, 2014)

An "answer" for crazy tracking on my May box:

Hi Casey, Thanks for reaching out! So sorry for the confusion! Unfortunately, we received the wrong tracking information for some of the boxes, and we are having some trouble locating the correct tracking information. So sorry for all the trouble. In investigating this further we do know that all of the boxes were shipped to the correct locations, but the tracking information that was sent out is incorrect. If you do not receive your box by Tuesday, let us know and we will be happy to help.  In the event that you have any questions, don't hesitate to give us a call at 877-487-7272 M-F from 9a-5p EST, and we would be more than happy to help. Have a great day! Best, Cara


----------



## cari12 (May 15, 2014)

Finally got shipping for the order I placed on 5/4. I emailed yesterday about it and the tracking email just showed up today. Hmm. Lol! At least it is on the way now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll probably hold off from placing anymore orders until things are a bit more organized though.


----------



## brandyk (May 15, 2014)

casey anne said:


> An "answer" for crazy tracking on my May box:
> 
> Hi Casey, Thanks for reaching out! So sorry for the confusion! Unfortunately, we received the wrong tracking information for some of the boxes, and we are having some trouble locating the correct tracking information. So sorry for all the trouble. In investigating this further we do know that all of the boxes were shipped to the correct locations, but the tracking information that was sent out is incorrect. If you do not receive your box by Tuesday, let us know and we will be happy to help.  In the event that you have any questions, don't hesitate to give us a call at 877-487-7272 M-F from 9a-5p EST, and we would be more than happy to help. Have a great day! Best, Cara


I tracked my May boxes today - 1 hasn't moved at all/was never actually accepted to USPS. The other one was delivered in Chicago yesterday (I live in the DC area). I emailed about both! I'm really not understanding what is going on here at all. AT ALL! Usually they are so well run!


----------



## tulippop (May 15, 2014)

To add to this thread of more BB issues - I just had an order cancelled on me.  The product was available for purchase.  There was an 'Add to Cart' Button but I didn't notice until after I ordered that it said underneath "This product is currently unavailable."  I called in asking about that and he cancelled my order, no sorry points.

I also asked about my order from 4/25.  He said he would have that shipped out immediately.  No sorry points even though it's been about THREE weeks since I ordered.  I find that when I call in and talk to a female CSR, I tend to get points when there is an issue.  The 2 times I've called in and talked to a male CSR about a similar issue, zero points.  I'm not actively looking for sorry points, I just don't like how inconsistent they are about giving them out, not just towards me but towards everyone here too.  Same with those free gifts for 1 or 2 year anniversaries or being an ACE (though they just started doing this so I'd give them some slack).  They need to enact the valentines rule from elementary school, 'either bring for all or bring none.'

Honestly, if not for the points and discounts, I'd never ever order from Birchbox especially with all of these issues.  Warehouse issues for a HUGE MAJOR company for a week or two I'd understand, but it's been about two months now.  If a company this big can't handle a simple warehouse relocation, I wouldn't want to deal with them.  I'd rather use companies like Amazon.  I've never had issues like this with any other major retailer where they don't contact me over OOS items.  It's very frustrating that I have to call BB to see if my order is going through and being shipped out.  I have to call them when there's no movement for an order after a week or two or three.  Their confirmation page that says orders ship out in 2 business days is false .  When my order is delayed with Amazon, I get an email.  If it's OOS, I get an email.  Items ship the same day or the next day if I order too late (when fullfilled by Amazon).  Even when it's not fullfilled by Amazon my items are shipped within a day.  The same is true for just about every retailer out there.  I just can't understand why Birchbox can't stay ontop of their orders.  Is it really that hard to use an automated program that will email people if their order is OOS or delayed?  Birchbox's point reward system is their only saving grace for me.


----------



## quene8106 (May 15, 2014)

tulippop said:


> To add to this thread of more BB issues - I just had an order cancelled on me.  The product was available for purchase.  There was an 'Add to Cart' Button but I didn't notice until after I ordered that it said underneath "This product is currently unavailable."  I called in asking about that and he cancelled my order, no sorry points.
> 
> I also asked about my order from 4/25.  He said he would have that shipped out immediately.  No sorry points even though it's been about THREE weeks since I ordered.  I find that when I call in and talk to a female CSR, I tend to get points when there is an issue.  The 2 times I've called in and talked to a male CSR about a similar issue, zero points.  I'm not actively looking for sorry points, I just don't like how inconsistent they are about giving them out, not just towards me but towards everyone here too.  Same with those free gifts for 1 or 2 year anniversaries or being an ACE (though they just started doing this so I'd give them some slack).  They need to enact the valentines rule from elementary school, 'either bring for all or bring none.'
> 
> Honestly, if not for the points and discounts, I'd never ever order from Birchbox especially with all of these issues.  Warehouse issues for a HUGE MAJOR company for a week or two I'd understand, but it's been about two months now.  If a company this big can't handle a simple warehouse relocation, I wouldn't want to deal with them.  I'd rather use companies like Amazon.  I've never had issues like this with any other major retailer where they don't contact me over OOS items.  It's very frustrating that I have to call BB to see if my order is going through and being shipped out.  I have to call them when there's no movement for an order after a week or two or three.  Their confirmation page that says orders ship out in 2 business days is false .  When my order is delayed with Amazon, I get an email.  If it's OOS, I get an email.  Items ship the same day or the next day if I order too late (when fullfilled by Amazon).  Even when it's not fullfilled by Amazon my items are shipped within a day.  The same is true for just about every retailer out there.  I just can't understand why Birchbox can't stay ontop of their orders.  Is it really that hard to use an automated program that will email people if their order is OOS or delayed?  Birchbox's point reward system is their only saving grace for me.


this. all of this. i agree that the point system is the only reason why me, you and lots of other people are still here...


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 15, 2014)

I keep waiting for the kinks in their warehouse issues to smooth out, because it does happen. But to go on for two months is just unacceptable. I think because I'm at a comfortable stopping point in my sub (only have 60 points right now) I'm just going to quietly cancel and see how things go for them. If there's something I really want that's being sent out to everyone one month, I'll jump in for that month.


----------



## Angelalh (May 15, 2014)

knightsgirl said:


> @@Angelalh I got that same "info." The problem with that is that orders *are* coming to my PO box (when they actually ship, still nothing on the order I made 5/1...). About a month ago I made an order and they sent it UPS but UPS sent a postcard to my PO box and I called and gave UPS my physical address and they delivered it the next day. I'm so irritated with BB. I've racked up $50 in points with this warehouse/shipping bs, but I don't even want to order anything because it'll just be more irritating issues to deal with for weeks on end.


so today i emailed them asking to refund my order and ill just re-order after they get all the kinks worked out....

an hour later they sent me a your order has shipped email

try doing that!!! lol


----------



## devadorned (May 16, 2014)

Angelalh said:


> so today i emailed them asking to refund my order and ill just re-order after they get all the kinks worked out....
> 
> an hour later they sent me a your order has shipped email
> 
> try doing that!!! lol


Ha! Maybe I should too. Going on a week now.


----------



## KaitC13 (May 16, 2014)

Joey got back to me and gave me a tracking code. And it is magically going to be delivered today.  After the last e-mail I sent she went to actually figure out why it hadn't been sent.  HOWEVER, the thing I really wanted to try was the Tokyo-Milk  product, which for some reason wasn't shipped.  She told me that if it couldn't be sent by a reasonable time or at all that she would reimburse me. 

My concern with the future:  what if this is a sign? That the new warehouse will actually be really horrible and that this isn't the end of our shipping woes…? Follow me?


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 16, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> Joey got back to me and gave me a tracking code. And it is magically going to be delivered today.  After the last e-mail I sent she went to actually figure out why it hadn't been sent.  HOWEVER, the thing I really wanted to try was the Tokyo-Milk  product, which for some reason wasn't shipped.  She told me that if it couldn't be sent by a reasonable time or at all that she would reimburse me.
> 
> My concern with the future:  what if this is a sign?? *That the new warehouse will actually be really horrible and that this isn't the end of our shipping woes…* Follow me?


Oh, then I suspect they will loose a lot of business.  They must know this already though.  Hopefully they can get things straightened out!


----------



## doubleemama (May 16, 2014)

Slightly off-topic, but is anyone having trouble with gift certificates? When I tried to use some on a purchase today, both codes said invalid. This happened to me about a month ago and CS couldn't explain it but gave me store credit in the same value. I've been trying to call today to get it handled, but apparently they are very busy this morning, as I keep getting the automated reply message.

I have multiple accounts and love to roll my points into gift cards so I can use them on larger purchases, but if it's going to be so much trouble, I may have to figure out a different plan.


----------



## casey anne (May 16, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I keep waiting for the kinks in their warehouse issues to smooth out, because it does happen. But to go on for two months is just unacceptable. I think because I'm at a comfortable stopping point in my sub (only have 60 points right now) I'm just going to quietly cancel and see how things go for them. If there's something I really want that's being sent out to everyone one month, I'll jump in for that month.


This! I felt nothing cancelling my account this morning.


----------



## meaganola (May 16, 2014)

doubleemama said:


> Slightly off-topic, but is anyone having trouble with gift certificates? When I tried to use some on a purchase today, both codes said invalid. This happened to me about a month ago and CS couldn't explain it but gave me store credit in the same value. I've been trying to call today to get it handled, but apparently they are very busy this morning, as I keep getting the automated reply message.
> 
> I have multiple accounts and love to roll my points into gift cards so I can use them on larger purchases, but if it's going to be so much trouble, I may have to figure out a different plan.


Huh. I had this problem last night, but I also had a bunch that were used up, so I chalked it up to having used them already even though they were showing as invalid and not with a zero balance like the other. I'll have to dig them out again and email Birchbox tonight to see what's going on!


----------



## jbrookeb (May 16, 2014)

As of a bit ago, my box tracking information still showed no movement since being created on the 10th, so I called to find out why, and wouldn't you know, it suddenly is now showing my box JUST shipped today from Indiana. Six days later, it's shipped. Considering it generally takes 6-8 days to get to me, I figure I'll see it just before June.

Another package I received Monday had the incorrect item it in. When I emailed to tell them to get it together, they put the correct item in the mail for me but didn't give a tracking number. They also sent me a return label for the incorrect item and asked for it back (reasonable), but I refuse to return it until I have my replacement in hand.


----------



## Moonittude (May 17, 2014)

Just an update, I made an order on the 16th and they finally shipped it on the 22nd. The tracking says I will get it on Thursday, next week. Here's hoping they sent me a stellar pick two for the long wait. Heck, who am I kidding? I will be lucky to get my complete order with nothing missing. Keeping my fingers crossed!



meaganola said:


> Huh. I had this problem last night, but I also had a bunch that were used up, so I chalked it up to having used them already even though they were showing as invalid and not with a zero balance like the other. I'll have to dig them out again and email Birchbox tonight to see what's going on!


Not sure if this is helpful, but I had some difficulty getting my GC codes to work, on my order. Eventually I figured out that the computer had added a space before and after the code, and after I deleted the spaces, the codes worked just fine. I didn't highlight spaces when I was copying, so I don't know why it was doing that.



jbrookeb said:


> As of a bit ago, my box tracking information still showed no movement since being created on the 10th, so I called to find out why, and wouldn't you know, it suddenly is now showing my box JUST shipped today from Indiana. Six days later, it's shipped. Considering it generally takes 6-8 days to get to me, I figure I'll see it just before June.
> 
> Another package I received Monday had the incorrect item it in. When I emailed to tell them to get it together, they put the correct item in the mail for me but didn't give a tracking number. They also sent me a return label for the incorrect item and asked for it back (reasonable), but I refuse to return it until I have my replacement in hand.


Wow, they asked for it back? I guess it depends on what it was, but I am a little surprised.


----------



## anchorsandstripes (May 17, 2014)

My May shipping hadn't updated since I got the email that it "shipped" on Sunday. I emailed them today asking if they could see tracking info on their end since I knew the tracking was acting funny this month. well I just looked at the tracking again and magically it shows that it shipped from GA YESTERDAY and it's in transit. But come on. 6 days to ship?? laaame.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 17, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> Just an update, I made an order on the 16th and they finally shipped it on the 22nd. The tracking says I will get it on Thursday, next week. Here's hoping they sent me a stellar pick two for the long wait. Heck, who am I kidding? I will be lucky to get my complete order with nothing missing. Keeping my fingers crossed!
> 
> Not sure if this is helpful, but I had some difficulty getting my GC codes to work, on my order. Eventually I figured out that the computer had added a space before and after the code, and after I deleted the spaces, the codes worked just fine. I didn't highlight spaces when I was copying, so I don't know why it was doing that.
> 
> Wow, they asked for it back? I guess it depends on what it was, but I am a little surprised.


It was the Izola 3oz flask, so I don't mind sending it back if I get the correct one. But my email to them wasn't even to request the correct one but to just bring it to their attention. Instead of asking what I wanted, they just responded to say they mailed the correct one and to return the wrong one.

I was wanting to be able to use my new flask this weekend but because I have to return this one, I can't. I would have just kept the wrong one to be able to have one to use. Oh well. Whatever. Still waiting for the right one to come in.


----------



## Moonittude (May 18, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> It was the Izola 3oz flask, so I don't mind sending it back if I get the correct one. But my email to them wasn't even to request the correct one but to just bring it to their attention. Instead of asking what I wanted, they just responded to say they mailed the correct one and to return the wrong one.
> 
> I was wanting to be able to use my new flask this weekend but because I have to return this one, I can't. I would have just kept the wrong one to be able to have one to use. Oh well. Whatever. Still waiting for the right one to come in.


Ohhhh, okay that makes sense. I was imagining them asking you to return a hairbrush or lip product. lol


----------



## katiecoll (May 18, 2014)

Placed an order 8 days ago, finally just got an email this morning saying they shipped it (aka just created a shipping label, not actually shipped) but they are out of stock of men pick twos so they have me a 100 points.


----------



## flipflopgirl (May 18, 2014)

I ordered a second birchbox subscription during the Kate Spade Saturday offer. My box and necklace were delivered yesterday somewhere in Oregon. I live in Maryland. I would really like my boxes. I emailed Birchbox and I'm waiting on a reply.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 18, 2014)

flipflopgirl said:


> I ordered a second birchbox subscription during the Kate Spade Saturday offer. My box and necklace were delivered yesterday somewhere in Oregon. I live in Maryland. I would really like my boxes. I emailed Birchbox and I'm waiting on a reply.


They had issues with tracking numbers this month. So you should still get your box, there's just no way to track it.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 18, 2014)

For my order I made last Friday with the Caudalie Favorites Set ... no shipping notice yet. I've called twice. Wednesday, Emily didn't have an answer, just that "it will ship soon," and Friday Jenna said she'd "put a rush on it because IT'S JUST SITTING THERE in our warehouse. There's really no reason it should take that long" and to e-mail her if I don't have a shipping e-mail by Monday night. Well, at least she tried to be helpful. I'd've been happy to wait on the pick-2 and the Chella Sharpener (I order these to bring it over $35 instead of tea) if they had shipped the whole order together.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 18, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> For my order I made last Friday with the Caudalie Favorites Set ... no shipping notice yet. I've called twice. Wednesday, Emily didn't have an answer, just that "it will ship soon," and Friday Jenna said she'd "put a rush on it because IT'S JUST SITTING THERE in our warehouse. There's really no reason it should take that long" and to e-mail her if I don't have a shipping e-mail by Monday night. Well, at least she tried to be helpful. I'd've been happy to wait on the pick-2 and the Chella Sharpener (I order these to bring it over $35 instead of tea) if they had shipped the whole order together.


That's exactly what happened with my In Full Bloom box I ordered for my mom. A label was made and it just sat there. For a whole week. Until I finally harassed CS enough to get them to make the warehouse send it out. So much for that "free two day shipping" with ACES.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 18, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> That's exactly what happened with my In Full Bloom box I ordered for my mom. A label was made and it just sat there. For a whole week. Until I finally harassed CS enough to get them to make the warehouse send it out. So much for that "free two day shipping" with ACES.


My pick-2 and Chella sharpener arrived on Wednesday via UPS free 2-day shipping. No shipping notice. I swear at checkout the website said free 2-day shipping for Aces, but my order confirmation says standard shipping. I'm betting I'll get a shipping notice--label created, not shipped--Tuesday after I call again.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 18, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> My pick-2 and Chella sharpener arrived on Wednesday via UPS free 2-day shipping. No shipping notice. I swear at checkout the website said free 2-day shipping for Aces, but my order confirmation says standard shipping. I'm betting I'll get a shipping notice--label created, not shipped--Tuesday after I call again.


Mine definitely did according to my order summary:

I wish I had made a bigger stink about it not being 2 days shipping like it said it was, but at the time I didn't actually realize that ACES was 2-day shipping, I just thought it was free regular shipping.



> Discount (VIP Free Shipping, 20% Off For You - Mobile Only, MOBILE20)


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 18, 2014)

Actually, I take that back, ACES is free 2-day shipping on orders of $100 or more. However, my friend who is also ACES placed an order for the same in full bloom box as me, and nothing else, on the same day, and got free 2 day shipping for some reason.


----------



## invisiblegirl (May 18, 2014)

Here is my first post and it is a major Birchbox beef. I was one of the 70,000 boxes (according to the CS rep) that did not ship out before the 10th. After calling on the 12th, I received a follow up email that stated I would receive 100 points and another email that said my box shipped on the 12th as well.

I am in Alaska, and I got my first box last month, granted it had a perfume sample and a nailpolish in it, but it still took somewhere between 4 and 5 weeks for me to receive it.

So.... tracking has not been working all this week and when I checked on Saturday, this is what I saw:

5/16/2014 06:38 AM Congratulations, your Birchbox has been born! Mount Juliet, TN 37122 

Really? The darn thing had not even shipped yet? I shot them off an email and am still waiting for a reply. I told them I did not appreciate being misled. My box this month does not contain anything hazardous either. I am wondering if I will receive it in mid June at this point, due to the experience of the last arrival.

So.. my question at the moment is this: Even if I have not received my box by the time the review period is up, will I be able to write reviews for the points? I certainly am going to try. I am not, however, going to be spending these points anytime soon until this warehouse issue is solved.

Has anyone else experienced this issue with the monthly box? Just curious and I will update once I do hear back from CS.


----------



## ikecarus (May 19, 2014)

It'll have been 8 days tomorrow since I've placed my order so I'm going to call again and see if they have any updates for me. I called earlier this week and they said that nothing in my order was OOS so hopefully nothing will magically be OOS tomorrow.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 19, 2014)

invisiblegirl said:


> Here is my first post and it is a major Birchbox beef. I was one of the 70,000 boxes (according to the CS rep) that did not ship out before the 10th. After calling on the 12th, I received a follow up email that stated I would receive 100 points and another email that said my box shipped on the 12th as well.
> 
> I am in Alaska, and I got my first box last month, granted it had a perfume sample and a nailpolish in it, but it still took somewhere between 4 and 5 weeks for me to receive it.
> 
> ...


Sounds like they created the label on the 12th but it didn't actually get picked up until the 16th. I have two boxes that still aren't here and I received points for them being late, and my boxes have finally gone somewhere other than TN, but it's been over a week. You can always write the reviews and select the option that you have not tried the sample and are not planning to purchase. I do this every month right away just so I don't forget about them later. They're having a ton of shipping and warehouse issues last month that carried into this month, and so far it's not looking like it will let up soon.


----------



## jayeme (May 19, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> They're having a ton of shipping and warehouse issues last month that carried into this month, and so far it's not looking like it will let up soon.


I think it is letting up a little bit - my full size orders seem to be shipping out a little more quickly, anyway. The last one, I think I only waited 3 days for it to ship instead of over a week.....Let's hope it's a sign of better things to come!


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 19, 2014)

jayeme said:


> I think it is letting up a little bit - my full size orders seem to be shipping out a little more quickly, anyway. The last one, I think I only waited 3 days for it to ship instead of over a week.....Let's hope it's a sign of better things to come!


I hope so too! I just thought maybe this month the regular monthly boxes would ship on time, and nope they didn't. So I just hope June is when everything will be on track again.


----------



## devadorned (May 19, 2014)

My full sized order shipped late, didn't produce a shipping notice when it did ship, AND they left my mystery pack out.. not a single point of course.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Guess I'll just cash out what I have and take a hike for real then!


----------



## jbrookeb (May 19, 2014)

Just checked tracking.

5/19 In Transit from Fisher, IN

5/16 Received in Fishers, IN

5/10 Tracking label created in Mount Juliet, TN

Nine days. Ridiculous


----------



## ikecarus (May 19, 2014)

Update on my order placed on 5/10. 

Here's what I ordered: 







The Keims and the Feed 5 bracelet shipped together and arrived today via USPS Priority, but I never received an email with a tracking number. Sadly, when it arrived... the Keims had leaked all over the inside of the box. Thankfully the bracelet was fine since it was in a plastic sleeve. I called and Birchbox CS made it right immediately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not only did they give me 100 points, they're also sending a replacement of the Keims. 

CS also told me that the Madison Reed and mystery sample pack should be shipping out soon. They're in the warehouse but haven't been packed yet or whatever. I think this means that the warehouse move fiasco might be doing down.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (May 19, 2014)

I am still tracking my original box, and have no tracking on the replacement box yet...

5/19/2014 02:53 PM Shipment Shipped Fishers, IN 46037

5/19/2014 07:21 AM In transit Fishers, IN 46037

5/17/2014 04:42 AM Package Scan Fishers, IN 46037

5/16/2014 11:08 AM Arrived at Shipping Facility ATLANTA, GA 30349-3623

5/8/2014 11:39 PM Electronic Shipping Info Received Mount Juliet, TN 37122


----------



## Angelalh (May 19, 2014)

so my account that shipped late this month weird maybe getting 2 boxes???!?!?!?

on the 13th i got a tracking number and tracked it and it had gotten to indiana by the 16th

and i got a box in the mail today

but on the 16th i randomly got a new tracking number and it still says this

5/16/2014 06:39 AM Your package has been prepared, and it's got your name written all over it. Mount Juliet, TN 37122

so i dont know if this is supposed to be for someone else's account or if im somehow getting 2 lol

i wont complain about getting an extra &gt;p


----------



## invisiblegirl (May 19, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Sounds like they created the label on the 12th but it didn't actually get picked up until the 16th. I have two boxes that still aren't here and I received points for them being late, and my boxes have finally gone somewhere other than TN, but it's been over a week. You can always write the reviews and select the option that you have not tried the sample and are not planning to purchase. I do this every month right away just so I don't forget about them later. They're having a ton of shipping and warehouse issues last month that carried into this month, and so far it's not looking like it will let up soon.


I heard back from them today and they never answered my question, just told me I got 100 points for it being shipped late. I just know if I had not shipped on the day I said I was going to, when I was running my Ebay store, I would have been raked over the coals for it. Thank you so much for letting me know that you actually can write the reviews even if you have not received the products yet. It seemed like last month they used two different shipping services, but from the tracking today it is showing Usps. I am still wondering if it has to go to New Jersey though, before it hits Indiana, then Nevada , then Washington state again. I hope for all their customers' sakes that they resolve this warehouse issue soon. It looks like I just signed up at an inopportune time.


----------



## knightsgirl (May 19, 2014)

So I sent a message on fb after getting zero response to my email sent LAST MONDAY.

"Thanks for following up! Again, I am so sorry for all of the trouble.

I do see that this order #redacted has not shipped yet. I am thinking that this might be due to your address. I think the system is having trouble recognizing it:

(Redacted)

is this correct?

As for the In Full Bloom box, I am so sorry but we don't have replacements to ship you. However, for the trouble, I have added 150 points to your account. This is equal to $15 of store credit.

Best,

Gina"

My response: "The address is correct, I put both my physical address and PO box because of other order issues with BB recently. I just want to cancel the order. My card was charged May 2 and to have zero communication from BB is unacceptable. I would like a refund of the 200 points I spent plus the $9.58 that was charged to my card 17 days ago.

Thank you for the info on the damaged item. I don't understand why in the world I got an email on 5/6 saying that it was delayed and would be shipping shortly and now there is no replacement at all, but I'm so tired of it I'm just glad to get an honest answer.

Please let me know about the cancellation of the 5/1 order and when I can expect my refund.

Thanks."

This order was placed May 1 and they charged my card May 2. This address crap is bs because I've had orders come to the damn address since 5/1, INCLUDING THE PICK TWO FROM THIS ORDER!!!! I now have over $100 in points but I am so done with BB it's not even funny. I'm cashing them out for gift cards and will give them for gifts. To people I don't like much. Lol! I cancelled both of my boxes too. I have enough stuff and this has gotten to be too ridiculous.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 19, 2014)

@@knightsgirl So sorry you're having to deal with this frustration! Seriously - I shop online almost exclusively and have never encountered such crap shipping and lame excuses before!

And yes, I totally agree w you, @@invisiblegirl . Any eBay seller worth their salt knows to ship ASAP, so why doesn't a big company like Birchbox follow suit? I've received orders from China faster than BB has managed to even get some shipped!


----------



## quene8106 (May 19, 2014)

I asked the birchbox cs rep what my tracking number is for my necklace and if it will ship separately. She gave me the number to my box, but on here some people are getting separate tracking numbers for their necklace. Omg I feel like banging my head against the wall out of frustration with their cs and warehouse.


----------



## invisiblegirl (May 20, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> @@knightsgirl So sorry you're having to deal with this frustration! Seriously - I shop online almost exclusively and have never encountered such crap shipping and lame excuses before!
> 
> And yes, I totally agree w you, @@invisiblegirl . Any eBay seller worth their salt knows to ship ASAP, so why doesn't a big company like Birchbox follow suit? I've received orders from China faster than BB has managed to even get some shipped!


If Birchbox had a feedback system like Ebay, there would be more negatives than positives, of that I am sure. I will likely only do this box another few months, rack up enough points to get a few things, then cancel. I do not need the frustration from a company that cannot deliver what they promise, and starts acting sketchy.


----------



## quene8106 (May 20, 2014)

Wow.  I made a full sized order on Sunday and they shipped it already.  Hallelujah, it's a MIRACLE!  :smilehappyyes:

Now about my other late boxes that have been MIA for the past five days along with the necklace I PAID FOR....


----------



## katiecoll (May 20, 2014)

I have two full size orders I'm still waiting on to be shipped, one that I made 10 days ago. Come one birchbox.....

ETA: JUST got a shipping email for the 10 days out order. The CS rep that I talked yesterday said she would create a new order for me, and it must have worked!


----------



## tulippop (May 20, 2014)

Just an update on the item I ordered (was able to add it to cart and check out only to find out that it's a glitch, it's out of stock, and have them cancel my order).  I got an email today that it's in stock and to this day I'm still able to put it in my cart (the 'add to cart' button is still there and still let's me put it in my cart and check out with it).  It no longer says that it's unavailable either so I called in to see if it really is in stock and it's not...  *scratches head*   I have to call in to place my order for this because I had a 20% discount on my order which I can't use anymore so I have to call for them to apply it manually which is also kinda annoying.

And another thing, I really HATE this new practice of their's where they say an item is going to be shipped out on X day but in reality all they're doing is creating a shipping label and then shipping it out 2-5 days AFTER the scheduled day.  Creating a shipping label with a tracking number IS NOT SHIPPING IT OUT YOU IDIOTS.  Shipping it out is when you send it to the delivery service or they pick it up.  I really really REALLY REALLY *REALLY* hate that.  

Bah! I going to eat my cake slice I've been saving.


----------



## ikecarus (May 20, 2014)

As previously mentioned, my Keims shampoo came yesterday and had leaked all over the box... so I called Birchbox CS and they immediately placed a new order for a replacement.

My Keims replacement already has a tracking number! I don't know if they've only created the label or what, but at least it's a start. XD 

Still waiting on the other part of my order (that was placed on 5/10) to ship, but I'll call them again on Friday if nothing shows up in my mailbox...


----------



## tulippop (May 20, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> As previously mentioned, my Keims shampoo came yesterday and had leaked all over the box... so I called Birchbox CS and they immediately placed a new order for a replacement.
> 
> My Keims replacement already has a tracking number! I don't know if they've only created the label or what, but at least it's a start. XD
> 
> Still waiting on the other part of my order (that was placed on 5/10) to ship, but I'll call them again on Friday if nothing shows up in my mailbox...


I find it so annoying on your behalf that you even have to do that.  10 days and you're happy to get a tracking number that may or may not work and may or may not have shipped out!  Maybe this is a marketing trick to get us used to a lower standard of service or something.


----------



## ikecarus (May 20, 2014)

tulippop said:


> I find it so annoying on your behalf that you even have to do that.  10 days and you're happy to get a tracking number that may or may not work and may or may not have shipped out!  Maybe this is a marketing trick to get us used to a lower standard of service or something.


Yeah, well but what can you do, right? XD Getting angry at CS doesn't really do anything and the ladies I spoke with on the phone were super apologetic and kind so I'd feel bad at venting at them when they can't really do anything to directly affect change. As long as I can get things "for free" and excessive amounts of "we're sorry" points... then I'm okay with delayed shipping since nothing I ordered is urgent. But of course, I'd love to have things actually ship on time (which is why I love Amazon). When it's essentially free with points, then I just treat it like a nice surprise in the mail. But I totally understand why everyone is understandably upset with Birchbox right now. 

I find that I have to lower my standards for Birchbox's full-sized product shipping during this time since they're kind of just really uh... screwed up (to put it nicely) right now with orders and monthly boxes. But Birchbox will never anger me as much as Glossybox. If you want to get subpar CS, next to 0 communication, and ridiculously late shipping... then sign up for Glossybox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katiecoll (May 20, 2014)

tulippop said:


> And another thing, I really HATE this new practice of their's where they say an item is going to be shipped out on X day but in reality all they're doing is creating a shipping label and then shipping it out 2-5 days AFTER the scheduled day.  Creating a shipping label with a tracking number IS NOT SHIPPING IT OUT YOU IDIOTS.  Shipping it out is when you send it to the delivery service or they pick it up.  I really really REALLY REALLY *REALLY* hate that.
> 
> Bah! I going to eat my cake slice I've been saving.


This. Just this.

It's happened to me twice now, including one that had a shipping label created on the 12th and still hasn't shipped.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 20, 2014)

I called about my Caudalie order again after work today. Nye at Bb CS is a very unhelpful young man. On Friday, Jenna assured me that the Caudalie was in stock and she would contact the warehouse to expedite the shipping. I had not got a shipping notice by this morning, so I replied to the e-mail that Jenna sent after the phone call on Friday. No response. So I called an Nye said, "It looks like the Caudalie was on back order, but it should be back in stock now and when it ships, that should, you know, generate an e-mail that says it's shipped." WTF? I was in public and not in a mood to scream at the phone. I had to thank him real quick hang up.

And then I checked my e-mail and Nye and Heidi, whom I did not speak to today, both sent e-mails thanking me for reaching out and they hope my issue is fully resolved. Again, WTF? Fully resolved? How? Then Jenna responded to my e-mail from this morning saying she'll look into it.

I did know I would probably have trouble when I placed this order, but I thought I would have it in my hands by now.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 20, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> I called about my Caudalie order again after work today. Nye at Bb CS is a very unhelpful young man. On Friday, Jenna assured me that the Caudalie was in stock and she would contact the warehouse to expedite the shipping. I had not got a shipping notice by this morning, so I replied to the e-mail that Jenna sent after the phone call on Friday. No response. So I called an Nye said, "It looks like the Caudalie was on back order, but it should be back in stock now and when it ships, that should, you know, generate an e-mail that says it's shipped." WTF? I was in public and not in a mood to scream at the phone. I had to thank him real quick hang up.
> 
> And then I checked my e-mail and Nye and Heidi, whom I did not speak to today, both sent e-mails thanking me for reaching out and they hope my issue is fully resolved. Again, WTF? Fully resolved? How? Then Jenna responded to my e-mail from this morning saying she'll look into it.
> 
> I did know I would probably have trouble when I placed this order, but I thought I would have it in my hands by now.


Jenna was the one who helped me with my issues, if you just reply to her emails and state her name in it she seems to get them and reply fairly quickly. I understand that CS seems to have little control over the warehouse which is where I think all the issues are, but Jenna was quick to issue sorry points and always found a solution for me. I would say just keep replying to her, I bet she'll get it sorted out.


----------



## tulippop (May 20, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Yeah, well but what can you do, right? XD Getting angry at CS doesn't really do anything and the ladies I spoke with on the phone were super apologetic and kind so I'd feel bad at venting at them when they can't really do anything to directly affect change. As long as I can get things "for free" and excessive amounts of "we're sorry" points... then I'm okay with delayed shipping since nothing I ordered is urgent. But of course, I'd love to have things actually ship on time (which is why I love Amazon). When it's essentially free with points, then I just treat it like a nice surprise in the mail. But I totally understand why everyone is understandably upset with Birchbox right now.
> 
> I find that I have to lower my standards for Birchbox's full-sized product shipping during this time since they're kind of just really uh... screwed up (to put it nicely) right now with orders and monthly boxes. But Birchbox will never anger me as much as Glossybox. If you want to get subpar CS, next to 0 communication, and ridiculously late shipping... then sign up for Glossybox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm not blaming the CSR's.  For the most part they've been as helpful as they can be but there seems to be nothing they can do outside of expediting an order that they aren't fullfilling themselves (hence no control over it) and giving out sorry points.  I really think they need to work on their warehouse issues and I wonder how much money they've given away in points ever since they switched warehouses.

And I used to have Glossybox and quit because of the CS when one of my boxes went missing.  I usually don't have issues with GB so I never had to deal with the horrible CS.  That was about a year ago and since BB and Ipsy have been boring me for a while now so I signed back up.  I'm really hoping there are no issues.


----------



## ikecarus (May 21, 2014)

tulippop said:


> I'm not blaming the CSR's.  For the most part they've been as helpful as they can be but there seems to be nothing they can do outside of expediting an order that they aren't fullfilling themselves (hence no control over it) and giving out sorry points.  I really think they need to work on their warehouse issues and I wonder how much money they've given away in points ever since they switched warehouses.
> 
> And I used to have Glossybox and quit because of the CS when one of my boxes went missing.  I usually don't have issues with GB so I never had to deal with the horrible CS.  That was about a year ago and since BB and Ipsy have been boring me for a while now so I signed back up.  I'm really hoping there are no issues.


I'll bet they've given out at least hundreds of thousands of points to their subscribers since the warehouse move. I really do hope that they sort things out soon because what's the point of having points when nothing you order will actually get shipped to you? 

The May GB should hopefully be okay... if not, there will be tons of angry subscribers with expired gift card issues. XD


----------



## anbdobbs22 (May 21, 2014)

Have to add a positive note to the topic. I ordered Supergoop! CC cream, Yes To face wipes and a pick two on the 15th, shipped on the 17th, and I received it today with no problems! Hopefully things are picking back up.


----------



## KaitC13 (May 21, 2014)

My mother's gift sub has not moved from Mount Julet TN since the 16th.  I'm rather miffed.  I am still waiting to hear back from CS - I e-mailed them yesterday.  I bought her the gift sub back before they were having all of these issues.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 21, 2014)

I just called CS to ask about a tracking number for something they supposedly sent last Tuesday. I received the email saying the order for the right item was placed and to use the return label to send the wrong item back to BB. I didn't hear anything or receive the package so I emailed. Their response said nothing about the package, only asked me to verify my mailing address (stall tactic).

I finally just picked up the phone and spoke to Christina. I hate to say but I knew exactly what happened, and she confirmed it, saying the order was placed last Tuesday but it hadn't shipped for some reason, even though it's in stock. But here's where I got angry and gave my two cents. She said there isn't a system in place that notifies customer service of orders that don't get shipped, so CS doesn't know until the customer reaches out to inquire... Are you f'ing kidding me!?!

And naturally, what recourse do we have? With all the shiny promotions they're throwing out to hook new subbers, it makes BB look like a fantastic company while some of us are still waiting for resolutions to weeks-long issues. So frustrated.

Oh yeah, and when I mentioned all these issues being the reason I canceled my and my husband's box, there was no offer to make things right or keep us as customers.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 21, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> She said there isn't a system in place that notifies customer service of orders that don't get shipped, so CS doesn't know until the customer reaches out to inquire... Are you f'ing kidding me!?!



This is honestly embarrassing for birchbox. For as many subscribers as they have and as many store orders that are placed daily, this is just unacceptable. Only small businesses/mom and pop stores/etsy type sellers could get by with out a system like this. And it shouldn't have to be the customers responsibility to harass them until they ship it, that's not what we're paying money for.


----------



## brittainy (May 21, 2014)

I placed an order with $40 in points last Monday, May 12th. The order shipped Friday the 16th and I received it Monday the 19th.
However, one of the items that I ordered, Emily's chocolate covered fortune cookies (I needed something inexpensive so I wouldn't "lose" the remaining $6 in points, item is $5.99 for 6 cookies) came as a sample!! 1 Cookie in plastic packaging. The grand total I PAID for the order was 78 cents.

So I emailed Birchbox Monday letting them know I had received a sample size rather than the full size. I got this response back today:

Hi Brittainy,

Thanks for letting us know. I'm so sorry for the trouble.It appears that there is a mixup with our inventory, and our warehouse team is looking into it now. Unfortunately, I am not able to replace the order for the correct product, so I have refunded you and you should see that back on your account in 3-5 business days. I hope this helps!Additionally, I have added 100 points to your account for the trouble, a $10.00 credit in our Birchbox store.Please let me know if you have other questions or concerns. For further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (M-F 9a-9p EST) and we'd be happy to help.Have a great day!

Best,

Cara

So....are they refunding me the cost of the item, or the amount I paid for the order? Because $.78 does not = $5.99, but I can't see why they would refund me $5.99 on an order I paid $.78 for. I guess I will wait and see what happens when the refund comes through.

Also? My May box "shipped" on the 12th but as of yesterday is still sitting in Fishers, IN. Lovely.

ETA: Looks like Cara refunded the product in points, makes sense. I still want my May box though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jayeme (May 21, 2014)

After waiting for weeks for out of stock items, it has become my usual practice to call 3 business days after placing an order if it hasn't shipped, just to see what's going on. Good thing too - today I called and was told that the Pixi lip balm I ordered (along with LA Fresh wipes and a new subscription using the BBKSS100 code...oops!) is out of stock and I'll be getting a refund for my gift card + 100 points. It's so annoying that they can't just let us know! We shouldn't have to call them to find out items aren't in stock and won't be arriving!


----------



## easybreezy (May 21, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> She said there isn't a system in place that notifies customer service of orders that don't get shipped, so CS doesn't know until the customer reaches out to inquire... Are you f'ing kidding me!?!


It seems like even the warehouse doesn't know if things don't ship, let alone customer service!  They definitely need to invest in updating their inventory and processing technology.  For one, you shouldn't be able to place an order for something that is out of stock, or it should tell you it is out of stock and when the estimated ship date is so you can decide whether you want to wait for it or not.


----------



## biancardi (May 21, 2014)

well, I did get an order today that I placed the other week.  An order I placed on Sunday just shipped out today.  It *looks* like I will get my 2nd may box tomorrow?  Hard to say, as my 2nd box had the messed up shipping label...


----------



## jbrookeb (May 21, 2014)

easybreezy said:


> It seems like even the warehouse doesn't know if things don't ship, let alone customer service! They definitely need to invest in updating their inventory and processing technology. For one, you shouldn't be able to place an order for something that is out of stock, or it should tell you it is out of stock and when the estimated ship date is so you can decide whether you want to wait for it or not.


I totally agree. If they're going to stay in business, something has to change, because just a few unhappy customers can be placated, but once more and more start becoming upset, it'll snowball out of control.


----------



## ikecarus (May 21, 2014)

So... I called again today and asked why the other half of my order (placed on 5/10) hadn't shipped yet. CS told me that the men's pick two was OOS and offered to reach out to the warehouse to change it to the women's pick two, which_ is_ in stock, so... IDK. If I don't get a tracking number by Friday, I'm going to call/email again.


----------



## melcore (May 21, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> My mother's gift sub has not moved from Mount Julet TN since the 16th.  I'm rather miffed.  I am still waiting to hear back from CS - I e-mailed them yesterday.  I bought her the gift sub back before they were having all of these issues.


i'm having the same issue!!  i ordered the gift sub A MONTH AGO and still nothing!  i emailed yesterday as well, and haven't heard anything yet.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (May 21, 2014)

I am kinda pissed that I still haven't gotten my ACES "surprise" package.  And they didn't mail out my necklace yet.

grumble.


----------



## flipflopgirl (May 21, 2014)

I finally got my second subscription box Monday. Additionally, I got the order I placed on Sunday. I was shocked to see it after 3 business days. However, I finally called about the Kate Spade Necklace. The lady wasn't particularly nice or helpful. She basically told me I was getting the necklace free and I'll get it when I get it. Her words were "a few weeks", When I asked for clarification, she said up to four week. When I inquired if I would get a shipping notification, she didn't know. 

What the hell? Did Birchbox say anything about such a delay during the promo? I wish I had been informed upfront about the delay in shipping. I understand I got it for "free", but "up to for weeks" is kinda insane when I get amazing orders in two days...

Sorry, just a little grumpy with Birchbox lately.


----------



## biancardi (May 21, 2014)

I do not remember anything about a delay.  In my initial email that I sent after I ordered the box to confirm that I would be getting the necklace, they didn't mention anything about a 4 week delay

it wasn't until this week, when I pressed them a bit on it, that they mentioned the 4 week delay.


----------



## flipflopgirl (May 21, 2014)

Oh good. I'm not going crazy.


----------



## katiecoll (May 21, 2014)

Got a second box for the same account today via UPS. Got my first box last week via USPS last week. I did inquire to my box being shipped late on the 12th, but they never told me they were sending me a second box, just said my original box was on its way. Sand exact box as my first though and it's just ehh. I might go see if anyone wants to do a full box trade.


----------



## Momsgotmail (May 21, 2014)

Ok Ladies, I am a patient woman, but I have woes to share!

I have two Birchbox subscriptions:

My first is my regular sub.  On this account I was told that shipping was delayed and offered 100 points as an apology.  Then I was sent a shipping notice.  My box is shipping through Newgistics.  My box is showing up as delivered, but it looks like maybe it was delivered to my post office?  I have decided to give it another day and see if anything changes. 

My second sub is one I gift to myself from my other account.  My profile NEVER changed from April.  It still shows my April products under "women's box".  I contacted cs and they said that even though it doesn't show, that my box was being shipped out.  I have no tracking info or anything on this account.  I think this may be wrong, since my regular sub shows the products I will be getting for May. 

I'm going to go to bed and call Birchbox tomorrow afternoon.  I would appreciate any feedback you may have.  I know people are having trouble with orders, but are any of you having trouble with just getting your darn subscription?  This has never happened to me with Birchbox before.


----------



## Momsgotmail (May 21, 2014)

melcore said:


> i'm having the same issue!!  i ordered the gift sub A MONTH AGO and still nothing!  i emailed yesterday as well, and haven't heard anything yet.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Me too!  I extended my gift subscription for my second box and it has never updated in my second account!  I emailed them, and they said it was on the way.  But how can that be when my account is still set to April!?


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 21, 2014)

Momsgotmail said:


> Ok Ladies, I am a patient woman, but I have woes to share!
> 
> I have two Birchbox subscriptions:
> 
> ...


Yes we're discussing it at length over on the May thread, but basically they shipped like 70,000 boxes late I believe was the number. Some tracking numbers were wrong, so if your tracking info is wonky you probably received a recycled tracking number. I wouldn't worry about it getting to you, it was sent correctly, you just can't track it. If you're worried about the other issues I would call or email but it sounds like CS hasn't been much help with these issues lately.


----------



## normajean2008 (May 21, 2014)

flipflopgirl said:


> I finally got my second subscription box Monday. Additionally, I got the order I placed on Sunday. I was shocked to see it after 3 business days. However, I finally called about the Kate Spade Necklace. The lady wasn't particularly nice or helpful. She basically told me I was getting the necklace free and I'll get it when I get it. Her words were "a few weeks", When I asked for clarification, she said up to four week. When I inquired if I would get a shipping notification, she didn't know.
> 
> What the hell? Did Birchbox say anything about such a delay during the promo? I wish I had been informed upfront about the delay in shipping. I understand I got it for "free", but "up to for weeks" is kinda insane when I get amazing orders in two days...
> 
> Sorry, just a little grumpy with Birchbox lately.


No, they didn't.  They implied you'd get the necklace right away with your box.  There was no indication there would be any delays in getting the necklace, especially not 4-8 weeks after your box is mailed.  

If I don't have my necklace in my hands within the next 2 weeks I'm going to contact them and get a refund on my box, points would be fine since I'll cash them out to a gift card. And if my necklace ever does arrive after that, I'm not giving it back. The only reason I signed up for that box was for the free necklace, I did not agree to wait around for 4-8 weeks when they took my money.  They can't offer a promo with no details that it will take that long to get the promo "deal" with the sub box, and then not deliver it in a timely fashion.


----------



## normajean2008 (May 21, 2014)

I got my order that I placed on the 15th.  Missing the men's pick two pack I ordered.  I bought a straw sip-tumbler cup, which arrived in my order.... but NO STRAW! UGH!  Now I have a useless sippy straw cup, and have to wait around for them to ship a straw or new cup to me.  

I log into my email for that account, and see I have an email from BB, acknowledging the pick two I ordered wasn't available.  They're trying to offer me a free shipping code, good for 30 days, for the trouble.  Because "don't worry, you weren't charged for the pick two!"... Uhh, yeah, I wasn't charged for a pick two pack because I spent enough to get it for "free" in the first place!  I told them that offer was not acceptable compensation for a missing item I ordered.  It was only "free" because I spent enough to get it "free", and I want to be compensated as if I did get it in my order.  They can either send me a really good women's pick two right away, or they can credit my 100 points for the value of the pick two cost.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 22, 2014)

I placed an order several weeks ago and since there was a free derma e vitamin a glycolic scrub promo code w $25 derma e purchase, I just ordered the scrub and used the promo code to get a second one free. When my box arrived, I had the one bottle I paid for but not the one that I should have received by using the promo. I was told it was OOS at the time (but not so OOS that they couldn't send the one I paid for...hmm). So last night I saw they're back in stock and sent an email asking if they planned to send me my free promo scrub, since 1) I would have bought the Vasanti brighten up scrub instead but the promo code was a good deal, and 2) I would have used a % off coupon instead had I known the derma e was OOS.

Am I being unreasonable?? Should I just consider myself lucky that I even got my box and most of the contents, or should I be a dog w a bone and insist they send it to me?


----------



## melcore (May 22, 2014)

Momsgotmail said:


> Me too!  I extended my gift subscription for my second box and it has never updated in my second account!  I emailed them, and they said it was on the way.  But how can that be when my account is still set to April!?


yeah, i helped my mom set up her account and i looked at it earlier and her account still doesn't show what items she's getting in her box.  just the "your box will arrive soon!" or whatever image.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i still also haven't received any "aces" present and i just cancelled two of my four accounts (yes, i have a problem!) that i received dupes on two months in a row.  and my main account (yearly sub) came two weeks after my other three boxes.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (May 22, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> I placed an order several weeks ago and since there was a free derma e vitamin a glycolic scrub promo code w $25 derma e purchase, I just ordered the scrub and used the promo code to get a second one free. When my box arrived, I had the one bottle I paid for but not the one that I should have received by using the promo. I was told it was OOS at the time (but not so OOS that they couldn't send the one I paid for...hmm). So last night I saw they're back in stock and sent an email asking if they planned to send me my free promo scrub, since 1) I would have bought the Vasanti brighten up scrub instead but the promo code was a good deal, and 2) I would have used a % off coupon instead had I known the derma e was OOS.
> 
> Am I being unreasonable?? Should I just consider myself lucky that I even got my box and most of the contents, or should I be a dog w a bone and insist they send it to me?


I think you should insist that they send it to you.


----------



## Sadejane (May 22, 2014)

I subscribed with the free Kate Spade necklace promo.  Last week I received a shipping notice with my name and email, but someone else's address (North Carolina. . I'm in Oregon). I emailed them and got a response a few days later saying they were "confident" my box would be here in a few days and that my profile (which still says my order is processing) wasn't correct.  

I received the box today but I'm still waiting on the necklace.  It sounds like I might be waiting for quite awhile. . .my first experience with Birchbox hasn't been that great and I'll probably cancel next month.   What is up with all these shipping problems?  Glossybox, Popsguar, and now Birchbox!


----------



## ikecarus (May 22, 2014)

LOL it looks like tracking issues have carried over to Birchbox Man because I just got a recycled tracking number for my June box.  :rotfl:   :laughno:


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 22, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> LOL it looks like tracking issues have carried over to Birchbox Man because I just got a recycled tracking number for my June box.  :rotfl:   :laughno:


Uggggh come on Birchbox, get it together!

It wouldn't be so annoying if they didn't keep responding to emails about it saying 'we're CONFIDENT it will get to you.' How in the world can you be confident when you can't even track it?!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (May 22, 2014)

In other news, my order I placed on Tuesday has already shipped and is actually moving. And everything I ordered is on the shipping confirmation. 

WOAH!  :blink: Mindblowing.


----------



## splash79 (May 22, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Yeah, well but what can you do, right? XD Getting angry at CS doesn't really do anything and the ladies I spoke with on the phone were super apologetic and kind so I'd feel bad at venting at them when they can't really do anything to directly affect change. As long as I can get things "for free" and excessive amounts of "we're sorry" points... then I'm okay with delayed shipping since nothing I ordered is urgent. But of course, I'd love to have things actually ship on time (which is why I love Amazon). When it's essentially free with points, then I just treat it like a nice surprise in the mail. But I totally understand why everyone is understandably upset with Birchbox right now.
> 
> I find that I have to lower my standards for Birchbox's full-sized product shipping during this time since they're kind of just really uh... screwed up (to put it nicely) right now with orders and monthly boxes. But Birchbox will never anger me as much as Glossybox. If you want to get subpar CS, next to 0 communication, and ridiculously late shipping... then sign up for Glossybox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think it depends on the managers whether getting mad as CS has any affect.  I've been in similar CS positions for other industries and I had managers that allowed me to have a wide berth to fix customer complaints as I saw fit and others that locked stuff down and wouldn't allow me to do anything.  My managers that allowed meto fix issues were very involved in problem solving and were more than willing to push stuff up the ladder if it was an ongoing issue.  How I deal with CS agents is to be honest about my frustration, but I make it clear that it's toward the company and not the person on the phone.


----------



## LooseSeal (May 22, 2014)

I just placed an order to use that 20% off apology code that expires on the 24th. This will be pretty sweet if it actually shows up:

*Item*

*Sku*

*Qty*

*Subtotal*

*EVE LOM Cleanser - 100 ml*

0028/4599

1

$80.00

*Mystery Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)*

5823

1

$10.00

*amika Obliphica 400mL Hydrate Conditioner*

AMI-OBLIPHCONDI

1

$19.00

*amika Color pHerfection Shampoo*

AMI-PHERFECTSHAMPOO

1

$22.00

Subtotal

$131.00

Shipping &amp; Handling

$0.00

Discount (VIP Free Shipping, Apology 20% Off, FORGIVEUS_9G8E6, Free Sample Pack with Purchase)

-$34.20

400 reward points

-$40.00

Store Credit

-$25.00

*Grand Total*

*$31.80*

I'm not holding my breath, though.  &lt;_&lt; I'm kind of paranoid that they marked my account because I complained so much about the In Full Bloom box that they're going to intentionally eff this order up.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 22, 2014)

I placed an order yesterday and got my shipping confirmation today. What is going on!?! Lol


----------



## cari12 (May 22, 2014)

Ahhh Birchbox and your inconsistent shipping policies.

I got the Amika kit with several deluxe samples of hair stuff (dry shampoo, regular shampoo, hair mask, oil, blow out spray, etc.) a couple days ago. Took 10 days to ship but when it did they sent it USPS priority so it only took a couple days to get to me (by air). I'm pretty sure the dry shampoo and possibly the blow out spray are technically supposed to go by ground.

Ordered a Keratase hair mask a little less than a week ago, got shipping notice a few days later but it's going by ground (I'm pretty sure you CAN send hair masks via air). So even though it shipped a lot faster, it'll take about 2 weeks to get to me. Although sometimes with Parcel Post i get lucky and they'll send it by air once it gets to Seattle instead of sticking it on the barge.


----------



## melcore (May 22, 2014)

melcore said:


> i'm having the same issue!!  i ordered the gift sub A MONTH AGO and still nothing!  i emailed yesterday as well, and haven't heard anything yet.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


i finally heard  back from bb today (after posting on their fb page).  they said they would send a replacement box to my mom and extend her gift sub by one month.  no sorry points for me, though.  boo oh well.


----------



## jennm149 (May 22, 2014)

I placed an order last Thursday that was delivered yesterday.  So either something is improving, or I just happened to order unpopular items!


----------



## invisiblegirl (May 22, 2014)

Last night I wrote a Facebook message to BB as well, since my box has not moved since the 16th from Tenn. I really liked what I was going to get in my box this month too! but... here is their reply.

I'm so sorry you're having issues receiving your Birchbox this month! It does appear that your box did get stuck in transit. I am putting in a request for a replacement box to be shipped to you. Although the replacement may be different from the original, we'll make sure it still matches your profile to a T. Due to some issues we're currently having with our shipping provider, it may take a little longer for the replacement to ship. We're working our hardest to get this out ASAP. If for any reason (inventory or otherwise) we're unable to ship you a replacement, we'll be in touch with appropriate compensation. If you do not hear from us within the next few days you can be assured your Birchbox replacement is on its way! Please let me know if you have other questions or concerns. For further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (M-F 9a-9p EST) and we'd be happy to help. Have a great day!

No offer of any more points, and no guarantee that I will even get my May box, and I may or may not hear from them. ....(bangs head against a wall)


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 22, 2014)

Does anyone else think the May Box for $5 Promo while having major shipping issues is the worst idea Birchbox ever had?


----------



## girlwithclass (May 22, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> Does anyone else think the May Box for $5 Promo while having major shipping issues is the worst idea Birchbox ever had?


I definitely agree, but at the same time I might just use the code on my second account to "prepay" for my June box lol I kind of figure only paying $5 for June won't make me too terribly upset if they continue to have all of these ridiculous shipping issues. &gt;:/


----------



## Moonittude (May 23, 2014)

My "full size" order came today and everything seems to be wonderful. I am loving the Jouer "It" bag, the bag itself is gorgeous and I will use it as a clutch this summer. It has gold tinsel thread running through the leopard print. The makeup that came inside is very Nancy Sinatra.







I just put on the Amika Bombshell blowout, we'll see if it lives up to the hype.


----------



## tulippop (May 23, 2014)

It's a pre-memorial weekend miracle.....

5/14 I ordered an item that was available to buy but apparently out of stock.

5/15 My order was cancelled

5/20 I get an email that it is back in stock and I call to confirm.  I'm told it's not in stock but he'll check again for me and get back to me.  I thought I'd never hear from him again.

5/21 I get an email from CSR that it is in stock and if I call in he'll place the order for me.  Turns out there were just 2 left and I was the only one on the waitlist and that their warehouse is still a bit of a mess and it may take 2 business days for my order to ship out.  Then he adds on, ok maybe it might take 2-5 business days.    I get an invoice email.

5/22 I get a SHIPPING email early in the day.  OMG and now I see MOVEMENT!

I am shocked and shocked and shocked.  I really hope this becomes the norm.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 23, 2014)

I'm so excited my order that shipped yesterday is actually a gift for the boyfriend for his birthday...well I just checked the tracking today it will be here the day before his birthday so yay!!! I was a little worried it wouldn't make it, but was sort of resigned that he wouldn't be getting it in time, but I'm so glad that it will! I hope things are looking up for everyone else as well!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulippop (May 23, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> I'm so excited my order that shipped yesterday is actually a gift for the boyfriend for his birthday...well I just checked the tracking today it will be here the day before his birthday so yay!!! I was a little worried it wouldn't make it, but was sort of resigned that he wouldn't be getting it in time, but I'm so glad that it will! I hope things are looking up for everyone else as well!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yay!  What did you get him?  So glad things are looking up warehouse/shipping wise.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 23, 2014)

tulippop said:


> Yay!  What did you get him?  So glad things are looking up warehouse/shipping wise.


Well I just wanted to get some small things because we decided to split the cost of an espresso machine as our combined birthday present to ourselves since our birthdays are only a little over a month apart. I got him this, even though he always makes fun of my boxes I saw the sneak peaks for the mens June box, and got him that because I thought he'd like some of the items. And he has dry beard problems lol, so that's what the Mr. Natty is for, and he needs a new dopp bag, his old one is getting beat up. And $1.20 is not bad for a nice couple birthday present items!


----------



## ikecarus (May 23, 2014)

Yay, my replacement order has shipped and there's movement! What really surprises me is the fact that it's being sent USPS Priority with $100 insurance. It's a bottle of shampoo that retails for $9.50, lol. XDD


----------



## jbrookeb (May 23, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> I think you should insist that they send it to you.


I tried. They won't respond to my email. Par


----------



## quene8106 (May 23, 2014)

My damn box has been in my city since Monday. It has been transferring to usps since then. It was due on Wednesday. It is now Friday. WTFFFFFFFFF? I sent usps a message two days ago with no reply either? This box was shipped two weeks ago. I just want to scream. I also sent an email to birchbox too. Even the staff members are having issues getting their own boxes. I told them as long as they use slowgistics as their vendor I'm never using them again.

Call me a difficult customer or not, but I wouldn't be a difficult customer if they sent their stuff out as quickly as they get my money or deal with a whack ass excuse for a shipping company.


----------



## brittainy (May 23, 2014)

nc42 said:


> My damn box has been in my city since Monday. It has been transferring to usps since then. It was due on Wednesday. It is now Friday. WTFFFFFFFFF? I sent usps a message two days ago with no reply either? This box was shipped two weeks ago. I just want to scream. I also sent an email to birchbox too. Even the staff members are having issues getting their own boxes. I told them as long as they use slowgistics as their vendor I'm never using them again.
> 
> Call me a difficult customer or not, but I wouldn't be a difficult customer if they sent their stuff out as quickly as they get my money or deal with a whack ass excuse for a shipping company.


I just sent birchbox an email complaining about "slowgistics" (that made me laugh) too. My box has now taken over 10 business days to get from Tennessee to Nevada, with an estimated delivery date of today. Except I'm in Washington state so that's not going to happen. Shipped on the 12th.


----------



## jennm149 (May 23, 2014)

Sorry to repeat something I've said before, but I'd really be interested in understanding the economics of these shipping services.  Just how much do they reduce the shipping costs of the companies that use them?  And do the companies that use them figure in the additional expense involved with the customer service problems that the shipping services cause -- more calls/emails about late shipping, replacement of items that are "lost" (especially in the transfer to USPS) -- or do they just figure that they'll work their CSRs constantly, and let customers wait for return emails and for someone to answer the phone?  How about the more "intangible" costs like disgruntled customers and reputation damage?


----------



## quene8106 (May 23, 2014)

Update: they're sending me an expedited replacement box on Tuesday since my box is pretty much lost in my city somewhere. I seem to have bad luck on this one account (three months in a row) when it comes to shipping so I'm going to have to say rest in peace to it. It was a good sixteen month run.


----------



## quene8106 (May 23, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> Sorry to repeat something I've said before, but I'd really be interested in understanding the economics of these shipping services. Just how much do they reduce the shipping costs of the companies that use them? And do the companies that use them figure in the additional expense involved with the customer service problems that the shipping services cause -- more calls/emails about late shipping, replacement of items that are "lost" (especially in the transfer to USPS) -- or do they just figure that they'll work their CSRs constantly, and let customers wait for return emails and for someone to answer the phone? How about the more "intangible" costs like disgruntled customers and reputation damage?


Yes I wonder the same thing too. They shouldn't take the cheap way out because it's going to hurt them in the long run. I never had an issue with getting a box when it was shipped via ups mail innovations.

I saw the slowgistics reviews on yelp and most of them were scathing. Someone even mentioned birchbox and the shipping issues.


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 23, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> Sorry to repeat something I've said before, but I'd really be interested in understanding the economics of these shipping services.  Just how much do they reduce the shipping costs of the companies that use them?  And do the companies that use them figure in the additional expense involved with the customer service problems that the shipping services cause -- more calls/emails about late shipping, replacement of items that are "lost" (especially in the transfer to USPS) -- or do they just figure that they'll work their CSRs constantly, and let customers wait for return emails and for someone to answer the phone?  How about the more "intangible" costs like disgruntled customers and reputation damage?





nc42 said:


> Yes I wonder the same thing too. They shouldn't take the cheap way out because it's going to hurt them in the long run. I never had an issue with getting a box when it was shipped via ups mail innovations.
> 
> I saw the slowgistics reviews on yelp and most of them were scathing. Someone even mentioned birchbox and the shipping issues.


I've been getting my USPS packages in a very timely manner in California lately, I wish they would use them. For some reason it always seems UPS (and of course Slowgistics) takes longer for me when it's coming from the east coast. I do really wish they'd really examine their shipping partner and make a change, but I know something like that needs to be done when they're not having warehouse issues on top of it.


----------



## ikecarus (May 23, 2014)

LOL okay... 

Good news: The replacement for the Keims that leaked all over my box in the first order arrived today!

Bad news: The replacement leaked all over the new box. XD

LMFAO C'MON BIRCHBOX. But whatever, it's cool. I won't complain about it this time because I basically got two bottles of 90% full Keims for the price of one. But it's just funny that they can't manage to ship shampoo without it leaking... twice.

Also got a tracking number for the last part of my order - so hopefully I'll get that Madison Reed conditioner that I ordered for my mom soon! Sadly they're out of men's mystery sample packs so none for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But on the bright side, I did get my Aces pouch/wallet thing today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (May 23, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> LOL okay...
> 
> Good news: The replacement for the Keims that leaked all over my box in the first order arrived today!
> 
> ...


This post was like a rollercoaster of good news bad news. Haha. I was all like, yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />... aww  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />... yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />... aww  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (May 23, 2014)

jbrookeb said:


> This post was like a rollercoaster of good news bad news. Haha. I was all like, yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />... aww  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />... yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />... aww  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha, that's how I felt today when I got my mail/looked at my email. XD Overall not a bad day!


----------



## Sashatiara (May 23, 2014)

I received my order today and the free lipgloss that I used a promo for was not included. It was listed on the packing slip though. I am disappointed since I only ordered to get the gloss. This is one of the many issues I have had with Birchbox this month. I regret signing up for the $5 box in addition to having a yearly sub. I am ready to cancel and be done with the drama.


----------



## Moonittude (May 23, 2014)

tulippop said:


> It's a pre-memorial weekend miracle.....
> 
> 5/14 I ordered an item that was available to buy but apparently out of stock.
> 
> ...


Now that your coveted item is secured, I am curious. What was it?


----------



## KaitC13 (May 23, 2014)

Mom got her first box.  She was like…"they sent me a silver liner..I'll just give that to you."  I was like "MOM! we can now trade! YAAY!!"

Here shipping number was "incomplete," but mom got her box-o-goodies.  I accidentally ordered something, that I wanted, BUT I thought I had something else in the order.  After I realized it (2 seconds after I sent everything through), I e-mailed them trying to cancel it.  BUT magically the next day the order went through and I got it in 3 days after ordering. Sooo dang inconsistent! Oh well.  Hubby got a BKR bottle and I used points to pay for a pick 2 instead of a 'free' one.  Didn't pay a cent for the order…but still.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 23, 2014)

Today Jenna from Bb CS replied to the e-mail I sent her on Tuesday (in reply to her e-mail from last Friday) with a UPS tracking # for my Caudalie Favorites Kit. The tracking doesn't work -yet- but at least it supposedly will be leaving the warehouse for real. 2 weeks to get a tracking #. How many orders have this problem? They are not off the hook until I have the order in my hands.

I've decided I'm cancelling my regular sub and sitting on my points until my birthday in August. I'm going to spend my $10 on stuff from Fortune Cookie Soap instead of Birchbox for June. My gift sub is prepaid for June, so I'll still get 1 Birchbox.


----------



## Angelalh (May 24, 2014)

well i think BB was just on a roll of problem solving today

they comped june because in april one of my boxes didnt move for 5 days but i ended up getting a box, wasnt sure if it was a replacement or not but now they said they were out of april boxes and comping june

also they emailed me a tracking number for what i won from the strivectin facebook giveaway


----------



## normajean2008 (May 24, 2014)

I think Birchbox is trying to make me leave them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

I got my latest order today from my main account.  I ordered floral coasters, they sent me dog print ones.  I ordered the free pick two women's pack, it had a foil of handwash of some sort, and a dried out disgusting unusable stainiac vial.  I ordered the lime green sumita eyeliner, it came with no tip--and clearly looks like somebody dragged it across something before putting the lid on. 

Now the eyeliner comes in a factory box, so BB probably wasn't aware of that issue, and I can sharpen it.  I'm not happy paying full price for an item that almost 1/4 inch is missing from... but whatever, I just wanted them to be aware of the issue in case they get any more complaints.  

Sent an email in to them with pictures of all the problems, now the waiting game to get fixed up.  

Apparently there is no quality control in the warehouse, nor do they look at/read what their supposed to be packing.  I'm so tired of all the problems with orders.  I made sure to be very nice, yet firm, in my email to customer service, I'm sure they're "up to here" with all the issues too... There isn't even a valid excuse to the issues in my order.  They shipped it quickly, they just don't pack what is ordered.  

And I've still yet to hear back about the issues on my order from my other account.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 24, 2014)

It might just be all in my head, but I feel like the quality control issues have increased tenfold since the warehouse switch. I don't know what its about, but I don't like it. I'm almost out of BP spray and am also in dire need of the BP oil since the weather is drying my hair out, but I'm very apprehensive about ordering anything lately.


----------



## quene8106 (May 24, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> It might just be all in my head, but I feel like the quality control issues have increased tenfold since the warehouse switch. I don't know what its about, but I don't like it. I'm almost out of BP spray and am also in dire need of the BP oil since the weather is drying my hair out, but I'm very apprehensive about ordering anything lately.


the full size orders are shipping at a normal rate, but it is the subscription boxes that have the shipping issues, imo


----------



## quene8106 (May 24, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I think Birchbox is trying to make me leave them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I got my latest order today from my main account.  I ordered floral coasters, they sent me dog print ones.  I ordered the free pick two women's pack, it had a foil of handwash of some sort, and a dried out disgusting unusable stainiac vial.  I ordered the lime green sumita eyeliner, it came with no tip--and clearly looks like somebody dragged it across something before putting the lid on.
> 
> ...


Omg I am so sorry to hear this.  I hope that they make it up to you big time. Your money is green as everyone else that pays for an order so you deserve to get a working, non-damaged and good quality item.


----------



## normajean2008 (May 24, 2014)

nc42 said:


> the full size orders are shipping at a normal rate, but it is the subscription boxes that have the shipping issues, imo


The full size orders have just now been going out at a semi normal rate.  Up until about last week they were taking forever to ship out.  Now they're going out faster, but with more errors and broken products.  

Just seems like we're trading one problem for another, lol.   It'll be interesting how it goes for June orders/boxes.


----------



## quene8106 (May 24, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> The full size orders have just now been going out at a semi normal rate.  Up until about last week they were taking forever to ship out.  Now they're going out faster, but with more errors and broken products.
> 
> Just seems like we're trading one problem for another, lol.   It'll be interesting how it goes for June orders/boxes.


I was lucky that my items came damaged-free yesterday and i'm surprised I had a pick three instead of a pick two.

I hope that birchbox drops slowgistics like a hot potato.


----------



## cari12 (May 24, 2014)

Newgistics has actually been FASTER for me than UPS MI. By about a week. I'm probably in the very very very very vast minority who is thrilled they changed, haha! Its nice to get my Birchboxes so quickly for a change  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulippop (May 24, 2014)

Moonittude said:


> Now that your coveted item is secured, I am curious. What was it?


It's nothing amazing.  It's just that I had  points and a gc to use  but there was nothing I really wanted for a long time. And then BB started carrying more accessories and I happen to have a thing for small/compact wallets so this was right up my alley.  When I saw this, I had to have it!







They have it in the BB shop in red and tan but those really aren't my colors.  So glad I was able to get my hands on a purple one and I paid nothing out of pocket for it either!  I have so many wallets but for some reason I don't have a purple one and I love purple.  I love to switch them up every 1-2 weeks.


----------



## biancardi (May 24, 2014)

I think that BB CS is ignoring me now! lol


----------



## Sashatiara (May 25, 2014)

I am so disappointed in Birchbox. I received a response to my email about not receiving the promo product and the person basically said I won't get it since it's out of stock but there look out for promos in the future. No points offered and no offer to return the product that I purchased only because of the promo that was advertised on Instagram. Luckily I also wrote them on FB and that CS rep reordered the promo product for me. I received the shipping notice immediately. I am not planning on ordering with anymore promos since there is no telling if the item will be out if stock.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 25, 2014)

The tracking # I got on Friday doesn't work. I know it's Memorial Day weekend, so I'll give it until Tuesday. I did know I was ordering in the middle of the warehouse/shipping fiasco, so ... just, please, don't let my package be damaged or missing anything ... that's all I want at this point.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (May 25, 2014)

I can't believe that these shipping issues are still occurring! Why does it seem like BB really doesn't give a damn at this point?


----------



## jbrookeb (May 25, 2014)

Sashatiara said:


> I am so disappointed in Birchbox. I received a response to my email about not receiving the promo product and the person basically said I won't get it since it's out of stock but there look out for promos in the future. No points offered and no offer to return the product that I purchased only because of the promo that was advertised on Instagram. Luckily I also wrote them on FB and that CS rep reordered the promo product for me. I received the shipping notice immediately. I am not planning on ordering with anymore promos since there is no telling if the item will be out if stock.


This is EXACTLY the same as what happened to me! I ordered the derma e vitamin a scrub and used a code for a free one. I saw it was back in stock so I emailed asked if I'd finally receive it and was told no because the "promo" product was OOS. I don't have a FB so I'm pretty much out of luck I guess.
Edited to add: I hope you don't mind, but I copied your post and emailed it back to the CS rep that was helping me, showing how inconsistent their service is.

On one hand, I want the extra scrub since I only ordered it because of the promo for a free one, but on the other hand I know promos are for a limited time only. Though, it was still a valid promo when I placed the order so it should be honored.


----------



## cari12 (May 26, 2014)

I'm shocked! In a good way! The hair mask and pick two I ordered recently that they sent the slow way (package service, usually means ground to Seattle and then on the barge to Alaska - about 2-3 weeks total travel time) is already in my city after just a few days and at my local post office. I've never seen that method come this quickly!


----------



## Moonittude (May 26, 2014)

Sashatiara said:


> I am so disappointed in Birchbox. I received a response to my email about not receiving the promo product and the person basically said I won't get it since it's out of stock but there look out for promos in the future. No points offered and no offer to return the product that I purchased only because of the promo that was advertised on Instagram. Luckily I also wrote them on FB and that CS rep reordered the promo product for me. I received the shipping notice immediately. I am not planning on ordering with anymore promos since there is no telling if the item will be out if stock.


They've done that to me before. Sometimes I think they are actively advertising a gift with purchase, that has already sold out. I think that is false advertising. When they did it to me, they offered me a "free shipping code" which made me really mad. I emailed them back and said that I didn't think they were being fair. I did need the item I had ordered, but would have used a different code if I had known it was out of stock. They ended up giving me some points. Now, I think it is a better strategy to only do their promos when it is something that can not go out-of-stock.


----------



## LooseSeal (May 27, 2014)

The order I placed Thursday arrived today. All the items I ordered were in one appropriately sized box that was properly taped up. Huzzah! It looks like they might be getting a handle on full sized orders.


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 27, 2014)

on May 11th I placed an order for hubby.   I ordered size L Tommy John underwear, a men's pick 2, and a pocket monkey wallet tool free GWP.  On May 19, the package arrives with the incorrect size underwear(M), no men's pick 2, and no pocket tool.  I called and spoke with Jenna who reordered the correct size underwear, pocket tool, and men's pick 2. I also was given 100 sorry points.

A few days ago, I received an email with a tracking number that was for the original order showing the package had already arrived.  (So the warehouse never sent me any of the replacements!)  I also got an email stating the pick 2 was no longer available and also that the pocket monkey tool was no longer available.  I was offered a code for free shipping on a future purchase but a second phone call only left me with "sorry, nothing else we can do.  Thanks for understanding."   I begged for a women's pick 2 as a replacement.  No pocket tool, sorry points or substitute item, though.  I also inquired about my missing Birchbox from my second acct that was lost in transit.  Another box will be sent according to the CS rep, however, still no tracking on that.

As of today, the replacement undies have still not left from the warehouse and I was provided a shipping label to return the size M undies.  I want to wait until I know the new set is actually on the way before I return these. 

On my second acct, an order I placed a few weeks ago came without the Pangaea Organics skincare set and another facewash due to "Sorry, now out of stock." 

I hope Birchbox resolves these issues soon.  I'm really mad about the pocket monkey tool since hubs was so excited to get it.


----------



## easybreezy (May 28, 2014)

I placed an order last Wednesday, it shipped out on Thursday, and I received it yesterday.  Not bad!  But the order was missing an item that was included on both the shipping email and the packing insert.  Blah.  At least the rest of the order was in good shape!


----------



## LooseSeal (May 28, 2014)

StellaSunshine said:


> on May 11th I placed an order for hubby.   I ordered size L Tommy John underwear, a men's pick 2, and a pocket monkey wallet tool free GWP.  On May 19, the package arrives with the incorrect size underwear(M), no men's pick 2, and no pocket tool.  I called and spoke with Jenna who reordered the correct size underwear, pocket tool, and men's pick 2. I also was given 100 sorry points.
> 
> A few days ago, I received an email with a tracking number that was for the original order showing the package had already arrived.  (So the warehouse never sent me any of the replacements!)  I also got an email stating the pick 2 was no longer available and also that the pocket monkey tool was no longer available.  I was offered a code for free shipping on a future purchase but a second phone call only left me with "sorry, nothing else we can do.  Thanks for understanding."   I begged for a women's pick 2 as a replacement.  No pocket tool, sorry points or substitute item, though.  I also inquired about my missing Birchbox from my second acct that was lost in transit.  Another box will be sent according to the CS rep, however, still no tracking on that.
> 
> ...


I'm really surprised that they're now asking people to return screwed up orders and only offering free shipping codes as compensation. I guess they gave out too many sorry points and discount codes in the last few months.

You may be better off asking them to cancel your outstanding orders and give your money back so you can just reorder yourself when they're in stock. It seems like new orders are having fewer issues but they're still up the creek on correcting older ones. You just have to keep complaining. A lot.


----------



## normajean2008 (May 28, 2014)

LooseSeal said:


> I'm really surprised that they're now asking people to return screwed up orders and only offering free shipping codes as compensation. I guess they gave out too many sorry points and discount codes in the last few months.


I think it depends on how people complain.  If you're really nice and giving them the benefit of the doubt, they're going to offer the least amount of compensation.  If you are crystal clear on what you want and show you have no wiggle room, they are usually more apt to give better compensation. 

They tried offering me a dinky free ship code good for 30 days.  I responded back that was absolutely unacceptable, that I want either "this or that", and they gave me both options I offered (refund or replacement sent priority mail asap)..  

It also depends on who you get in customer service.  Some are better than others.  

Speaking of order issues, I finally got my last made order fixed up.  The sip cup they sent without the straw is apparently a warehouse issue--as in they all have no straws, so I got to keep my straw-less cup and also got a refund on it to my bank account.  

Then my other order I just got had a bad pick two, the wrong coaster set, and a questionable eyeliner.  They are sending me a new eyeliner and pick two, I get to keep the wrong coasters and am receiving a refund on them to my bank account as well.  

I got 100 sorry points for each order.


----------



## camel11 (May 28, 2014)

One thing I don't understand is that BB will not offer any kind of timeline for when they expect certain products to go back in stock.  I loved the Shamanuti Cleanser from the Free for All box (definitely my HG cleanser), but it's out of stock.  I have a 20% off code until June 1, and I inquired whether they expected it to go back in stock... and they have no clue?? How is it possible there is no way to know if they have orders with companies?


----------



## tulippop (May 28, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Then my other order I just got had a bad pick two, the wrong coaster set, and a questionable eyeliner.


Just curious, what do you mean by a bad pick two?


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 28, 2014)

My Caudalie Favorites Kit arrived today. Nothing broken. Nothing missing. It took 19 days to get it and I really don't think it would have ever got sent if I didn't call 3 times and ask when it would ship. No more ordering from Birchbox for me until August. My 2nd account is going to stay cancelled, at least for June. I have cancelled &amp; resubbed every month since January. I'm done on that account until their shipping gets fixed.

Everybody having shipping issues should call, e-mail, message them on Facebook--let them know a lot of people have experienced shipping issues and they need to fix this problem


----------



## invisiblegirl (May 28, 2014)

Ok, this is really funny. I think I got my original BB today since it had the items on my page. The tracking number on the box was not what was given to me. At the top of tracking, it said expected delivery May 28th, which is today, but just check out the lovely trip around the US my box made. I am also wondering if they ever sent out a replacement box lol! The part I love the best is that it says it was delivered to Georgia 4 days ago. I am in Alaska!!!

May 24, 2014 , 4:01 pm

Delivered ACWORTH, GA 30101 

  Your item was delivered at 4:01 pm on May 24, 2014 in ACWORTH, GA 30101.
May 24, 2014 , 5:16 am

Arrival at Post Office

ACWORTH, GA 30101 

May 22, 2014 , 3:03 pm

Departed Shipping Partner Facility

ATLANTA, GA 30349 

May 21, 2014 , 3:26 pm

Departed Shipping Partner Facility

FISHERS, IN 46037 

May 21, 2014 , 2:26 am

Depart USPS Sort Facility

FEDERAL WAY, WA 98003 

May 20, 2014 , 8:15 pm

Processed through USPS Sort Facility

FEDERAL WAY, WA 98003 

May 20, 2014 , 7:52 pm

Picked Up by Shipping Partner

MOUNT JULIET, TN 37122 

May 20, 2014 , 6:17 pm

Accepted at USPS Origin Sort Facility

FEDERAL WAY, WA 98003 

May 16, 2014

Electronic Shipping Info Received

May 16, 2014 , 6:54 pm

Departed Shipping Partner Facility

SPARKS, NV 89441 

May 16, 2014 , 8:34 am

Arrived Shipping Partner Facility

SPARKS, NV 89441 

May 14, 2014 , 4:33 pm

Departed Shipping Partner Facility

FISHERS, IN 46037 

May 14, 2014 , 8:02 am

Arrived Shipping Partner Facility

FISHERS, IN 46037


----------



## normajean2008 (May 28, 2014)

tulippop said:


> Just curious, what do you mean by a bad pick two?


My pick two had a dried up nasty staniac, really old and hard.  The other item was a hand sanitizing wipe of some sort.  The wipe is okay, it was the regular sample, but my "deluxe" sample of staniac was a bust.


----------



## katiecoll (May 28, 2014)

Anybody ekse noticed they changed the response time on the auto email back from 48 hours to 72 hours? They have so many complaints now they needed to add an extra possibke day to respond?! Doesn't surprise me.


----------



## normajean2008 (May 28, 2014)

camel11 said:


> One thing I don't understand is that BB will not offer any kind of timeline for when they expect certain products to go back in stock.  I loved the Shamanuti Cleanser from the Free for All box (definitely my HG cleanser), but it's out of stock.  I have a 20% off code until June 1, and I inquired whether they expected it to go back in stock... and they have no clue?? How is it possible there is no way to know if they have orders with companies?


That's how it was for the Nyakio face oil.  They sampled it in last month's box, and I went to order it.  The order went through but was taking forever to ship out.  Finally I made them go check on what's up, and they were having issues getting it into the warehouse.  

Whether they meant from old warehouse to new warehouse.... or if they meant from the supplier to their new warehouse, I don't know.  A lot of new products they are getting into the shop recently, they end up not having in the warehouse to ship out.  I ended up with a refund and sorry points, then went and bought it from HSN for cheaper than BB, plus an additional discount, and got it quicker than BB orders have been lately.  

Based on over a year's worth of past experience, unless you need to buy it with points for budget reasons...if you really want that face wash, I'd suggest finding it elsewhere online.  Somebody else has to be selling it, and you might even find a discount code too.  

It is irritating and going into the 3rd month since they moved warehouses, there is no more excuses at this point.  I know I already told them in emails that it defeats the purpose of a discovery service and accumulating points if they continue to pull these stunts.  The point is to buy through them if we like something in our box, and now we're being forced to deal with weeks (some almost a month) of delays, excuses, and issues..or go elsewhere to buy.


----------



## normajean2008 (May 28, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> Anybody ekse noticed they changed the response time on the auto email back from 48 hours to 72 hours? They have so many complaints now they needed to add an extra possibke day to respond?! Doesn't surprise me.


I got one the other week that didn't even quote a time frame!  It said they'll respond as soon as possible due to high customer demand or something like that.


----------



## easybreezy (May 28, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> Anybody ekse noticed they changed the response time on the auto email back from 48 hours to 72 hours? They have so many complaints now they needed to add an extra possibke day to respond?! Doesn't surprise me.


Isn't priority service supposed to be part of the Ace program?  I wonder what that means in reality.


----------



## ikecarus (May 29, 2014)

Ok WTH Birchbox? I made an order of $185... so that qualifies me for free two-day shipping since I have Aces status. (actually I'm pretty sure I remember that any order of $175+ qualifies you for free two-day shipping regardless of Aces status or not, but I digress...)

When I checked out it said two-day shipping and it said so again on my "your package has shipped" email. But then I get my tracking number and open it... the estimated delivery date is next week. 

I'm calling tomorrow.  :angry: Not happy at all about this.


----------



## ikecarus (May 29, 2014)

Because I was so annoyed, I went back to read the fine print:

"* 2nd-Day Shipping are unavailable for 1) P.O. Box, APO/FPO, and non-Continental U.S. addresses, 2) orders containing (but not limited to) nail polish, perfume, and aerosols, and 3) addresses where free standard shipping will take no more than 3 days."

1. My address does not fall under any of those exceptions. 

2. I ordered a tote. A TOTE.

3. It takes over a week for an order to get to me if they use free standard shipping.


----------



## onelilspark (May 29, 2014)

I ordered the Men's Birchbox for my Dad for Father's Day (he was jealous of my Mom's that she got for Mother's Day, lol.)  They're leaving for a trip, so I ordered it last week so he would get it before his trip.  It's been sitting for a week in TN and no updates.  So I just emailed BB.  I was lucky and didn't hit any issues with my box and my Mom's gift, but apparently my streak has ended.  Not real happy right now.

ETA: Funny enough, I added a pick 2 to the gift order and that arrived last Friday.

Also ETA: Apparently the link they sent in my email didn't want to work right.  It's stuck in Atlanta, but that's a lot closer than TN!


----------



## jbrookeb (May 29, 2014)

Still no Kate Spade necklace but that's okay because my Kate Spade surprise sale bag came in instead and I'm in luuurve!!


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 29, 2014)

They are killing me. I ordered the Karma Organic nail polish remover full size on May 5th and it finally came over the weekend... except it was the tiny travel size from the Free For All box. So they shipped me a new one.

But I just got my Caudalie Favorites set I ordered and I look at it and it's missing the hand and nail cream! There's literally a hole where the 5th product should be.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 29, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> They are killing me. I ordered the Karma Organic nail polish remover full size on May 5th and it finally came over the weekend... except it was the tiny travel size from the Free For All box. So they shipped me a new one.
> 
> But I just got my Caudalie Favorites set I ordered and I look at it and it's missing the hand and nail cream! There's literally a hole where the 5th product should be.


Holy crap. How does that even happen with the Caudalie set? I just got mine yesterday. No way the stuff is just gonna fall out. It's in a bag. It's zipped shut. It's not easy to pull the products out. And it was all inside a flimsy "protective" shipping bag outside the zipper bag. Somebody actually had to work to steal it. I hope Birchbox makes it right for you.


----------



## ikecarus (May 29, 2014)

Ugh. I tried calling today but could never get through. D:&lt; I sent them an email with forced politeness.


----------



## mandithomas89 (May 30, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> Holy crap. How does that even happen with the Caudalie set? I just got mine yesterday. No way the stuff is just gonna fall out. It's in a bag. It's zipped shut. It's not easy to pull the products out. And it was all inside a flimsy "protective" shipping bag outside the zipper bag. Somebody actually had to work to steal it. I hope Birchbox makes it right for you.


Right? The zipper was open. It didn't look right and I went through all of the packaging stuff and my pick two and everything and it wasn't there at all. I just can't believe how many issues I've had.


----------



## flipflopgirl (May 30, 2014)

I really don't want to draft another email to CS, but they make it so hard. I got an empty sample in April. They said they would ship me a new one and could take up to 10 business days to arrive. Today is business day 15. Ugh. 

Birchbox, I love you so much. Please get your crap together.


----------



## ikecarus (May 30, 2014)

Finally got through with a phone call today. The CS rep had no idea why my order didn't go through as 2 day air shipping... sigh. Everything was fine on my end and their end, but somehow UPS messed it up? D:&lt; At least I got 100 points for my "troubles".


----------



## flipflopgirl (May 30, 2014)

flipflopgirl said:


> I really don't want to draft another email to CS, but they make it so hard. I got an empty sample in April. They said they would ship me a new one and could take up to 10 business days to arrive. Today is business day 15. Ugh.
> 
> Birchbox, I love you so much. Please get your crap together.


Whoever works their FB is amazing. They responded in less than three hours and all the details about the previous CS conversation. Apparently the sample was out of stock at the time. I don't understand why no one thought you contact me...

At least it's 100 points.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 30, 2014)

Its sad that all the recent posts in here are like "i love you birchbox but..."

I feel like this warehouse fiasco hasn't been worse for their business because a lot of us have been with them a long time, so we know they are legitimate or can follow through. But if this were a brand new business, we probably wouldn't be going back to them. I keep hoping things start to change or get better, but they need to know that this level of service isn't acceptable just because they have had a good reputation.


----------



## LuckyMoon (May 30, 2014)

In happy shipping news:

I made a full size order on Tuesday and received it today from UPS with no problems.

(Actually, the last 2 orders I've made have come by UPS and have been problem free.)

I hope everyone gets all their shipping problems worked out soon!


----------



## sefkhet (May 30, 2014)

Well, good news and bad news for me.

I ordered the Kate Spade Weekender last Tuesday (the 20th). I was hoping to have it for a trip last weekend. I got a shipping notification within 24 hours, and then... nothing. Package was never delivered to UPS. Kate Spade Saturday had a sale, and I bought a bag directly from them. I e-mailed BB last Friday to cancel the order they never shipped. It was canceled and my card was refunded. Since hope springs eternal, I made a much smaller order on Monday.

I received two packages today. One was the order I placed Monday (hooray!) and one was the Kate Spade bag that shipped out (with a USPS sticker stuck over the UPS one) three days after it was canceled. It seems like communication between CS and the warehouse still isn't where it needs to be. At least my most recent order came quickly.


----------



## ScoutSays (May 30, 2014)

Wow! They WILL go out of business if they keep making mistakes like that... it's got to be costing them an arm and a leg! 

I made an order earlier today and already have a tracking number, so I hope that's good news!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 30, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> I made an order earlier today and already have a tracking number, so I hope that's good news!


 
I hope it doesn't end up sitting there in the warehouse! Seriously, I sometimes wonder what they do in there, considering stuff comes opened, damaged, sample size instead of full size, or just sits around for a week....


----------



## Kelly Silva (May 30, 2014)

Well I ordered something for bf's birthday, which is tomorrow. It arrived today just in time, and everything was there, nothing was missing or broken, my pick two was kind of lame (teeny tiny Supergoop and a Color Club mini I already have). But otherwise all was ok! I did think that it sure took UPS forever to get it here, but I can't complain! I hope everyone else's issues are worked out!


----------



## meaganola (May 30, 2014)

Huh.  I ordered a couple of things for the Midsummer exchange on the 25th, expecting it to take ages.  It shipped on the 27th and arrived on the 29th.  But!  It arrived without the Cynthia Rowley freebie lip gloss.  It was listed on the packing slip as ordered but not shipped in that package.  I just shrugged and assumed that it was no longer available, and since it was a free while-supplies-last sort of deal, I just moved on with my life.  Today, I received a bubbleope with just the lipgloss and one of those Birchbox Brag  Father's Day Favorites cards.  Nothing else.  Not even a packing slip.  It's fantastic that I got my order quickly, but the separate package for a free lipgloss sample seems weird to me.  Whatever.  I'm glad I got my goodies, even if they're not for me!


----------



## ScoutSays (May 30, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I hope it doesn't end up sitting there in the warehouse! Seriously, I sometimes wonder what they do in there, considering stuff comes opened, damaged, sample size instead of full size, or just sits around for a week....


Well... they play hockey with the packages, obviously!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (May 31, 2014)

An order I placed on Wednesday arrived today w all the correct items intact!

I resubbed to a monthly subscription.

Birchbox = vindicated


----------



## Imberis (May 31, 2014)

Newgistics is apparently awful with things going _back_ to Birchbox, too. It took six days for my return package to even leave the hub. Six days!


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 1, 2014)

Imberis said:


> Newgistics is apparently awful with things going _back_ to Birchbox, too. It took six days for my return package to even leave the hub. Six days!


This is the reason I no longer order anything from the Birchbox shop that I know I wont love.  I will NOT hassle with returns via Newgistics, or any other third party shipping service.  That is totally unacceptable, from any company.  

It took long enough to return and get money back using USPS directly as it was.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 1, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> This is the reason I no longer order anything from the Birchbox shop that I know I wont love.  I will NOT hassle with returns via Newgistics, or any other third party shipping service.  That is totally unacceptable, from any company.
> 
> It took long enough to return and get money back using USPS directly as it was.


ditto. i treat a purchase from birchbox like a purchase at forever21. love it or leave it.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jun 1, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Wow! They WILL go out of business if they keep making mistakes like that... it's got to be costing them an arm and a leg!


Seriously! Last month because of refunds and things still being sent out anyway I got the In Full Bloom set, two Cynthia Rowley spring collection sets, a pick two, and 100 points... and I only paid for one Cynthia Rowley set at 20% off which was $28 or something like that. They have GOT to be losing money with all the mistakes they're making.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 1, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Seriously! Last month because of refunds and things still being sent out anyway I got the In Full Bloom set, two Cynthia Rowley spring collection sets, a pick two, and 100 points... and I only paid for one Cynthia Rowley set at 20% off which was $28 or something like that. They have GOT to be losing money with all the mistakes they're making.


Yes! It's not a good look for birchbox at all.  I got at $150 worth of points because of their warehouse screw ups between my four accounts and full-sized orders.  They need a show similar to Mystery Diners (on the Food Channel) to go into the warehouse undercover and see what's causing them to mess up so much lately.


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 3, 2014)

Why does Birchbox hate me?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

My Kate Spade Weekender Tote was supposed to arrive today. I was so excited when the UPS tracking said "delivered"! But when I went outside, it was nowhere to be found.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was home all day and there was definitely no delivery from UPS.

I called Birchbox and Chelsea was super nice about it. She immediately placed another order for it (as well as the mystery sample pack that was with it). She also gave me 100 points for my troubles. 

ARGH. This order... so many issues with this order. First I was supposed to get Aces 2 day shipping with it but it somehow turned into the standard shipping. Now it's lost.  :scared:


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 4, 2014)

I may be the only person who hasn't had any issues with Birchbox shipping so far.  And I'm sure I've jinxed myself now.  

I placed an order Monday night for Miss Jessie's Quick Curls, some Twistbands, a Face Soap for my husband from the Men's shop, and a pick two, and it will be here tomorrow.  

I haven't gotten my Kate Spade necklace from the Facebook gift sub promo yet, though, but I don't think anyone has yet, so I'm not too worried about that.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Jun 4, 2014)

after all the shipping problems I've had, things are really looking up. I placed an order last night &amp; got a shipping email this morning! I hope i'm not jinxing it but it looks like they're finally getting things going again.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 4, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> I may be the only person who hasn't had any issues with Birchbox shipping so far.  And I'm sure I've jinxed myself now.
> 
> I placed an order Monday night for Miss Jessie's Quick Curls, some Twistbands, a Face Soap for my husband from the Men's shop, and a pick two, and it will be here tomorrow.
> 
> I haven't gotten my Kate Spade necklace from the Facebook gift sub promo yet, though, but I don't think anyone has yet, so I'm not too worried about that.


I still have not gotten the necklace i added on to my May box.


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 4, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Why does Birchbox hate me?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> My Kate Spade Weekender Tote was supposed to arrive today. I was so excited when the UPS tracking said "delivered"! But when I went outside, it was nowhere to be found.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was home all day and there was definitely no delivery from UPS.
> 
> ...


Does it say WHERE it was delivered? I think most of the time my UPS guy adds a note to the delivery, like "front door" or the other day it said, "met son delivered" LOL Maybe they just put it somewhere on your property or left it with a neighbor?


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 4, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Does it say WHERE it was delivered? I think most of the time my UPS guy adds a note to the delivery, like "front door" or the other day it said, "met son delivered" LOL Maybe they just put it somewhere on your property or left it with a neighbor?


It just says front door. XD

But all's well that ends well! My neighbor from a couple of houses down apparently received it. =___= (I had asked my two immediate neighbors... didn't think UPS would deliver it so far away lol) So it was at my door this morning!


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 4, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> It just says front door. XD
> 
> But all's well that ends well! My neighbor from a couple of houses down apparently received it. =___= (I had asked my two immediate neighbors... didn't think UPS would deliver it so far away lol) So it was at my door this morning!


Awesome!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 4, 2014)

I asked birchbox when I will get my necklace and they said four weeks from my order. Um, it's been a month so I didn't appreciate getting another canned message from them. I want to give this necklace to one of my sisters as a part of her maid of honor gift.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 5, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> It just says front door. XD
> 
> But all's well that ends well! My neighbor from a couple of houses down apparently received it. =___= (I had asked my two immediate neighbors... didn't think UPS would deliver it so far away lol) So it was at my door this morning!


Thats great!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 5, 2014)

nc42 said:


> I asked birchbox when I will get my necklace and they said four weeks from my order. Um, it's been a month so I didn't appreciate getting another canned message from them. I want to give this necklace to one of my sisters as a part of her maid of honor gift.


Thats crazy! Im still waiting for the one I added to my May box tracking has not moved at all.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 5, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Thats crazy! Im still waiting for the one I added to my May box tracking has not moved at all.


I got the one that i paid for in may, but the free one I didn't yet. i didn't receive tracking for either necklace. I hope you get yours soon.


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 5, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Thats great!


Aww, thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## probablyedible (Jun 5, 2014)

I am so fricken upset with Birchbox right now.  I referred myself and opened up another account on the 31st of May thinking that I will get the June's box.  To my dismay, I was charged again the next day on the 1st.  I wrote to them and they wrote back that I'm getting the May's box for my first charge and prepaying for my June's box which will be shipping out real soon.  Am I just being irrational in thinking that if I signed up on the very last day of May that I will no doubt be getting the June's box?  I just logged on to my account and it clearly even says "June Box Shipping Information" next to the truck with a clickable link underneathe it.  It just baffles me to no end that they would do something like this!


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 6, 2014)

probablyedible said:


> I am so fricken upset with Birchbox right now.  I referred myself and opened up another account on the 31st of May thinking that I will get the June's box.  To my dismay, I was charged again the next day on the 1st.  I wrote to them and they wrote back that I'm getting the May's box for my first charge and prepaying for my June's box which will be shipping out real soon.  Am I just being irrational in thinking that if I signed up on the very last day of May that I will no doubt be getting the June's box?  I just logged on to my account and it clearly even says "June Box Shipping Information" next to the truck with a clickable link underneathe it.  It just baffles me to no end that they would do something like this!


Write or call them again!  That is bs about the May box when you ordered on the 31st.  Hound them for either a refund or a credit for a free box.  They were promoting the cut off for May boxes before the 31st.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 7, 2014)

I ordered the Modern Mermaid LE box the moment it was available and I still don't have a shipping confirmation, it states that all full-size orders ship within 2 business days. I emailed them the end of the day on Thursday and they said that their new "logistics" software is having a hard time recognizing and selecting the correct type of shipping for PO boxes. I have always ordered with my PO box and never had a problem until now. They said they'd get back to me right away...yah right. I am NOT happy!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 7, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> I ordered the Modern Mermaid LE box the moment it was available and I still don't have a shipping confirmation, it states that all full-size orders ship within 2 business days. I emailed them the end of the day on Thursday and they said that their new "logistics" software is having a hard time recognizing and selecting the correct type of shipping for PO boxes. I have always ordered with my PO box and never had a problem until now. They said they'd get back to me right away...yah right. I am NOT happy!


Same here, im still waiting for a response about shipping to my APO address.


----------



## probablyedible (Jun 7, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Write or call them again!  That is bs about the May box when you ordered on the 31st.  Hound them for either a refund or a credit for a free box.  They were promoting the cut off for May boxes before the 31st.



I did and they said they will refund me for June's box (I don't know why the June's and not the May's) but I can keep it as a gift from them.  For some odd reason they also canceled my account for me but they hope I will re-join them again in the future.  I didn't ask them to cancel my account nor did I say anything about canceling my account.  Now I can't even review my items for May and June's box so I just lost out on $10 shop credit.  Seriously Birchbox?  Seriously??  I don't even want to deal with them at this point.  I think I am just done with them after my yearly sub on my main account is up.


----------



## crescentmoon (Jun 8, 2014)

I am getting really upset with birchbox. Ive facebooked them and now Ive emailed them twice. i used the code bbsnaptray before the May 16th promo and I still have not gotten a may box. I cancelled that account because I opened it for just this code entertaining having another sub. Beware of their promos is all I can say. I got the kate spade necklace on time  from my other subscription but the promos have really been making it difficult for me to love them. 

Insult to injury: they sent me an automate email to use bbsnaptray to resubscribe for this bungled account. When i try to use it, it says it is not valid, probably because it was already used once. Dont send me a code that I can't even use.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 9, 2014)

Has anyone else had to sign for their Mermaid Box? It's being delivered UPS. There was a notice on my door tonight with the box checked saying sender required signature for delivery. I've never had to sign for a UPS package and certainly never from Birchbox. I'm gonna call about redelivery tomorrow.


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 10, 2014)

Put in an order for the mermaid LE box this morning, got a shipping notification this afternoon. I think this is the fastest I've had an order ship in months.


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 10, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> Put in an order for the mermaid LE box this morning, got a shipping notification this afternoon. I think this is the fastest I've had an order ship in months.


Luck girl! I placed an order on Saturday and I still don't have a tracking number  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 10, 2014)

Has anyone gotten their necklace from the KS Facebook promo yet?  I haven't.  =(


----------



## JC327 (Jun 10, 2014)

So I got a response yesterday saying they were having probles and had to push my order through to APO and that I should be getting a shipping email soon, also got 100 points. Still no shipping email for my mermaid box and I ordered last Wednesday.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 10, 2014)

Thought it would be nice to say, I made an order in Saturday. It was packaged Monday and was delivered to me Today. Everything was there and in great condition. It's nice to know I can have orders arrive in great condition and timely.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 10, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> Has anyone gotten their necklace from the KS Facebook promo yet?  I haven't.  =(


No not yet.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 10, 2014)

Ordered the Modern Mermaid box over a week ago, still no shipping here's thier email response 

  Birchbox Ops)

Jun 10 06:10 PM

Hi,

Thanks so much for writing in! I'm so sorry for the delay with this order!

I see that this order was delayed due to a shipping error. UPS is unfortunately unable to deliver to PO Boxes, so I am requesting that your order be shipped via USPS to ensure that it leaves our warehouse as soon as possible. As soon as I hear confirmation, you will be the first to know!

In the meantime, I have issued 100 points for the delay. You now have $30.00 to spend in our Shop!

Will be in touch soon,

Can we say Mercury in retrograde?


----------



## katyrn (Jun 11, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> Has anyone gotten their necklace from the KS Facebook promo yet?  I haven't.  =(


Nope. Not thrilled about it.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 12, 2014)

Oh my goodness...after two emails to customer service, and birchbox promising me that my LE Mermaid box would "ship soon"  I finally CALLED their customer service since I was getting no where through email. Gabby asked for my order number and as soon as she pulled it up she was like oh WOW you HAVE been waiting a long time for your box to ship! I placed my order the MOMENT it went on sale. Basically, she said because I have ACES it was scheduled to ship 2 day for free via UPS, however since my address was a P.O. Box they couldn't ship it that way and basically sat on it until the SECOND time I contacted customer service via email, however it had been whole 3 business days since THAT exchange and still no movement. Basically she indicated it was just sitting in their warehouse waiting to be shipped. She said that she would place another order for me via UPS to a physical address and ship that one 2 day shipping. Coincidentally or maybe not? I finally got a shipping email for the box I ordered 8 business days ago, (10 days total). I really hope my box shows up soon!


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 12, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> Oh my goodness...after two emails to customer service, and birchbox promising me that my LE Mermaid box would "ship soon"  I finally CALLED their customer service since I was getting no where through email. Gabby asked for my order number and as soon as she pulled it up she was like oh WOW you HAVE been waiting a long time for your box to ship! I placed my order the MOMENT it went on sale. Basically, she said because I have ACES it was scheduled to ship 2 day for free via UPS, however since my address was a P.O. Box they couldn't ship it that way and basically sat on it until the SECOND time I contacted customer service via email, however it had been whole 3 business days since THAT exchange and still no movement. Basically she indicated it was just sitting in their warehouse waiting to be shipped. She said that she would place another order for me via UPS to a physical address and ship that one 2 day shipping. Coincidentally or maybe not? I finally got a shipping email for the box I ordered 8 business days ago, (10 days total). I really hope my box shows up soon!


2 day shipping is not normally free for Ace members, unless the purchase is over 125$ or something high like that.  Normally it is only free standard shipping.  So if they really send your box out 2 day shipping, at least you're getting "something" extra for the frustration.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

Did she give you any sorry points or anything else?  That was a LONG time to wait for your order to ship!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 12, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> Oh my goodness...after two emails to customer service, and birchbox promising me that my LE Mermaid box would "ship soon"  I finally CALLED their customer service since I was getting no where through email. Gabby asked for my order number and as soon as she pulled it up she was like oh WOW you HAVE been waiting a long time for your box to ship! I placed my order the MOMENT it went on sale. Basically, she said because I have ACES it was scheduled to ship 2 day for free via UPS, however since my address was a P.O. Box they couldn't ship it that way and basically sat on it until the SECOND time I contacted customer service via email, however it had been whole 3 business days since THAT exchange and still no movement. Basically she indicated it was just sitting in their warehouse waiting to be shipped. She said that she would place another order for me via UPS to a physical address and ship that one 2 day shipping. Coincidentally or maybe not? I finally got a shipping email for the box I ordered 8 business days ago, (10 days total). I really hope my box shows up soon!


She got that option (the physical address to PO Box) idea from me. I'm not sure if you signed up for that service with yours - I had to do that with mine in advance (it's an option - not all of them do that, I believe).  I had the same issue 3 days ago when I talked to her.  She didn't give extra points either.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 12, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> 2 day shipping is not normally free for Ace members, unless the purchase is over 125$ or something high like that.  Normally it is only free standard shipping.  So if they really send your box out 2 day shipping, at least you're getting "something" extra for the frustration.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Did she give you any sorry points or anything else?  That was a LONG time to wait for your order to ship!


That's what I thought! But, she was saying otherwise... don't know if she gave me incorrect info or  was making it up...


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 12, 2014)

mishmish said:


> She got that option (the physical address to PO Box) idea from me. I'm not sure if you signed up for that service with yours - I had to do that with mine in advance (it's an option - not all of them do that, I believe).  I had the same issue 3 days ago when I talked to her.  She didn't give extra points either.


I didn't get points, when I talked to her, but I already got points when I emailed them about the issue. Honestly, I just want my box to show up eventually now.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 12, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> I didn't get points, when I talked to her, but I already got points when I emailed them about the issue. Honestly, I just want my box to show up eventually now.


Same.  Emailed then prior to talking to Gabby (got points via email).  Gabby took a long time talking to people then I offered the physical address option.

Edit: the points were from another order - that didn't show up for 3 weeks.  There were THREE orders pending.  So, in essence, I didn't get points for the mermaid.


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 12, 2014)

So remember when I bragged that my mermaid LE box got shipped out the very same day? Yeah, so much for that brag. Other then the shipping label being created, nothing's happened since then. It's only 2 days but supposed to be getting 2 day priority shipping according to the label. I'll give it till Monday, then I'm calling!


----------



## Esthylove (Jun 12, 2014)

My BB decided to go to NJ before coming to Kansas City. I usually get mine before the 10th but it came today!


----------



## Kae (Jun 13, 2014)

probablyedible said:


> I did and they said they will refund me for June's box (I don't know why the June's and not the May's) but I can keep it as a gift from them.  For some odd reason they also canceled my account for me but they hope I will re-join them again in the future.  I didn't ask them to cancel my account nor did I say anything about canceling my account.  Now I can't even review my items for May and June's box so I just lost out on $10 shop credit.  Seriously Birchbox?  Seriously??  I don't even want to deal with them at this point.  I think I am just done with them after my yearly sub on my main account is up.


The same thing happened with me! I placed an order on May 31, got charged for May and June boxes on the 31st and 1st of June. However, when I asked for a refund, they wouldn't allow it. I've emailed them about two times as to when will my May box ship, and they keep talking about my June box (which has already arrived). This is very frustrating seeing as I might not even get a May box. 

Has anyone else not received their May box?


----------



## probablyedible (Jun 13, 2014)

Kae said:


> The same thing happened with me! I placed an order on May 31, got charged for May and June boxes on the 31st and 1st of June. However, when I asked for a refund, they wouldn't allow it. I've emailed them about two times as to when will my May box ship, and they keep talking about my June box (which has already arrived). This is very frustrating seeing as I might not even get a May box.
> 
> Has anyone else not received their May box?



I received my May box on the 10th.  What is weird is that I got my June box before the May one which came on the 7th.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 15, 2014)

Should I even contact Birchbox about the Proper bar soap missing from my Men's Birchbox? I subbed with the Summersubman promo (now expired) and I'm hoping to unsub before I get charged for July. I mean, I've had so many freaking issues with Birchbox since April, I'm totally frustrated.

My blue nail polish in the Mermaid box was open. I'm pissed and I want to contact them because it was inside the little box with the 2 other polishes, which was inside the Mermaid box, but dealing with Birchbox CS has been great sometimes and it makes me want to scream and kick something other times.

Ugh. I've now got 2 issues, and after having to pay $7.50 to get my Mermaid box at the UPS store, I'm extra frustrated and I had decided to not contact Birchbox about the nail polish, but now I'm thinking I should because I did pay for it with the expectation that it would arrive unopened.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 16, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> Oh my goodness...after two emails to customer service, and birchbox promising me that my LE Mermaid box would "ship soon"  I finally CALLED their customer service since I was getting no where through email. Gabby asked for my order number and as soon as she pulled it up she was like oh WOW you HAVE been waiting a long time for your box to ship! I placed my order the MOMENT it went on sale. Basically, she said because I have ACES it was scheduled to ship 2 day for free via UPS, however since my address was a P.O. Box they couldn't ship it that way and basically sat on it until the SECOND time I contacted customer service via email, however it had been whole 3 business days since THAT exchange and still no movement. Basically she indicated it was just sitting in their warehouse waiting to be shipped. She said that she would place another order for me via UPS to a physical address and ship that one 2 day shipping. Coincidentally or maybe not? I finally got a shipping email for the box I ordered 8 business days ago, (10 days total). I really hope my box shows up soon!


I ordered this box on 6/4 I have emailed BB twice, called them and also contacted via fb. Still no shipping email. Going to call again and see what happens. Also no Kate spade necklace yet.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 16, 2014)

No Kate Spade necklace for me yet.  They told me they would get back to me by the end of last week but nothing.  I gave them a "Bad, I'm unsatisfied" rating. I probably won't be able to get this necklace in time, smh.


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 16, 2014)

No June box yet (hasn't moved since the 4th) and no late spade necklace. I sent two pretty scathing emails. Heard back about the box, they are shipping me a new one. Haven't heard back about the necklace.


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 16, 2014)

Goodness gracious.  I decided to send back my Agave Oil Treatment, as I found something that works better and is much cheaper.  I dropped it off at the post office on Saturday, June 7th, and as of today, it's STILL SITTING IN THE NEWGESTICS SHIPPING FACILITY IN COPPELL, TEXAS.  

What if I seriously needed that money back?  I mean, I'd really like to buy something else in the store, so it'd be great to have the $ back asap... but MY GOD, NEWGESTICS.  

I won't be buying anything with thought of, "Oh, i can just send it back if I don't like it," from BB ever again.  This is absurd.


----------



## KaitC13 (Jun 16, 2014)

I haven't had any problems with my most recent order, but I like to follow this thread.

Hot dang - I can't believe the whole KS necklace issue is still going on.  They should refund people or offer next "extra" free for those who didn't get what they were promise.  Those people should get first priority.


----------



## chelsead1 (Jun 17, 2014)

Have you guys who are still having issues with the KS necklace contacted the Better Business Bureau?  Their online complaint form seems really easy, I know a lot of people don't like calling and all that but this looks no harder than emailing customer service (and more likely to get a resolution since you've got a third party involved to mediate). 

As a consumer I would appreciate these sorts of issues being brought forward to an authority like the BBB rather than just on makeuptalk.  Birchbox currently has an A- rating from the BBB, one of the factors that gave them such a good rating is "[low] complaint volume filed with BBB for business of this size."  It seems like the BBB doesn't have an accurate impression, at least based on my history of order issues.

Hopefully I can post these links here, I don't know what the rules are on MT, but if not just Google it:

Birchbox's BBB profile page: http://www.bbb.org/new-york-city/Business-Reviews/beauty-supplies-and-equipment/birchbox-com-in-new-york-ny-124399

BBB complaint form: https://www.bbb.org/consumer-complaints/file-a-complaint/get-started


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 17, 2014)

chelsead1 said:


> Have you guys who are still having issues with the KS necklace contacted the Better Business Bureau?  Their online complaint form seems really easy, I know a lot of people don't like calling and all that but this looks no harder than emailing customer service (and more likely to get a resolution since you've got a third party involved to mediate).
> 
> As a consumer I would appreciate these sorts of issues being brought forward to an authority like the BBB rather than just on makeuptalk.  Birchbox currently has an A- rating from the BBB, one of the factors that gave them such a good rating is "[low] complaint volume filed with BBB for business of this size."  It seems like the BBB doesn't have an accurate impression, at least based on my history of order issues.
> 
> ...


i was actually thinking about doing that but i didn't do it. i may do that now to get their attention. we don't deserve vagueness, lack of a response, empty promises, etc.  this will teach them.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 17, 2014)

Has anybody messaged them on Facebook since Friday night?  Usually when I contact them there I have a response the same day.  I sent a message in on either Saturday or Sunday, not expecting much until today, but still no response.  

I'm getting really irritated.  I saw all the responses here on MT about the necklaces not going out until 4 weeks from order date, so I was patient and not bugging them.  But this Thursday marks officially 6 weeks since my order date.  I've heard nothing, seen nothing, and received nothing...and apparently being ignored as of current.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 17, 2014)

I have a shipment in UPS MyChoice that I am assuming is my necklace..but the label was created 6/6 and it's still not shipped. 

I think I will e-mail tomorrow. I never would have signed up for a 3rd box if it weren't for that promotion, so it wasn't technically 'free' for me.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 17, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Has anybody messaged them on Facebook since Friday night?  Usually when I contact them there I have a response the same day.  I sent a message in on either Saturday or Sunday, not expecting much until today, but still no response.
> 
> I'm getting really irritated.  I saw all the responses here on MT about the necklaces not going out until 4 weeks from order date, so I was patient and not bugging them.  But this Thursday marks officially 6 weeks since my order date.  I've heard nothing, seen nothing, and received nothing...and apparently being ignored as of current.


Friday night?!! Yikes, that's crazy.  I normally get an answer from them the same day too.  I was very surprised when I got an answer on a Saturday afternoon during the May madness. I already filed a complaint to the BBB so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Imberis (Jun 17, 2014)

According to the tracking information, Birchbox received my return (of full-sized products) _two weeks_ ago. I am so irritated. They said it can take "up to ten days" for returns to get sorted out, but this is nuts. I just want my money back! I sent them an e-mail so I hope it gets sorted out soon. That's way, way too long to process a return.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jun 17, 2014)

After reading through every post in this thread, I wish I had read it all sooner, before placing two orders (both over $50, both free shipping, with pick two's) last week. What I don't understand is how could my Mermaid box be addressed to a Box# then all of the sudden they can't ship to that Box# anymore? I've been emailing Jenna from their customer service and she said UPS couldn't deliver to that address so my orders have been sitting in the warehouse since last Monday and Thursday. She told the warehouse that they need to be shipped to my PO Box instead, so we'll see if those end up coming. Anyway, she went ahead and placed a second order, combining the two previous orders, and is having those shipped to my house# by UPS. Oh and no sorry points were ever offered but we'll see what actually shows up in the mail.


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 17, 2014)

Has anyone called yet about the KS necklace? I've thought about calling, but I kinda don't feel like dealing with it over the phone. My righteous anger always seems to go away when I talk to a real live person. Whereas over email, I let my inner biotch fly.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 17, 2014)

Still no necklace over here either, I used the promo code to open a second account, like @ would not have done. I'm thinking I am just going to call today and ask a human. Every email I've mentioned it has gotten the 4 weeks blah blah, well eff that. 

@@katiecoll, I know that sometimes it's easier to be a biotch via email, but I sometimes feel like CS responds better to reigned in biotchness over the phone rather than ROAR GIVE ME THINGS emails.


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 17, 2014)

@@rachelshine you're completly right, I just feel like when I talk to a person they could tell me, "well actually when I said 4 weeks we meant 4 months!" And I would just meekly say well I appreciate it and thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 17, 2014)

@@katiecoll stick to your guns gf!! I believe in you!! Just hold firm and be like listen, "You guys told me last month it would ship out in 4 weeks. It's been 4 weeks. I have confirmation that multiple people have received the necklace. Please provide me with a tracking number or shipping notification."

If they start giving you the run around again, ask to speak to their boss or something. That'll get you the shipping quick! I also just find their CS is better over the phone regardless  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I shall update you once I call after my 11 o'clock appt on what happens with my interaction!


----------



## Pixikins (Jun 17, 2014)

Just got off the phone about the Kate Spade necklace, basically got told their was a "special" person assigned to the Kate Spade promotion and she was the one dealing with the necklaces/shipping/complaints and she wasn't in the office at the moment. HOWEVER she would be reaching out to everyone who did the promotion and hasn't received their necklace yet via email.......blah blah blah


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 17, 2014)

pixikins said:


> Just got off the phone about the Kate Spade necklace, basically got told their was a "special" person assigned to the Kate Spade promotion and she was the one dealing with the necklaces/shipping/complaints and she wasn't in the office at the moment. HOWEVER she would be reaching out to everyone who did the promotion and hasn't received their necklace yet via email.......blah blah blah


I'll believe it when I see my email!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 17, 2014)

X-posted to June thread- over the Kate Spade stuff.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 17, 2014)

This doesn't make it right, but I appreciate the disclosure.:

Hi Elizabeth,

Thanks for your reply, and I'm so sorry for the continued frustration.

Our warehouse is working with the manufacturer to ensure that we are able to ship out the necklaces. In the interest of full disclosure, the delay is attributed to an inventory issue, but as I mentioned we are working with the brand to ensure that we can fill the orders.

Please know that we take our customer experience very seriously, and are working hard to resolve the situation.

In the meantime, I have also added 100 Birchbox Points to your account for the trouble, which is equal to $10 in our shop. You are able to read more about our Points Program and other ways to earn here.

We strive to make every Birchbox experience perfect, but issues do happen from time to time, and we're so sorry your order has been affected. Thank you so much for the patience and understanding you've shown throughout this resolution.

Best,


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 17, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> This doesn't make it right, but I appreciate the disclosure.:
> 
> Hi Elizabeth,
> 
> ...


I basically got this same response when I called in just now. The Birchbox rep that I talked to said that Audrey was the one who was coordinating all of this and that she has a list of the people who are still owed a necklace... and that she is doing what she can to make sure people get their necklaces. No actual ETA on when the necklace will actually ship out though. :/


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 17, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> I basically got this same response when I called in just now. The Birchbox rep that I talked to said that Audrey was the one who was coordinating all of this and that she has a list of the people who are still owed a necklace... and that she is doing what she can to make sure people get their necklaces. No actual ETA on when the necklace will actually ship out though. :/


Well.. That's something I guess :/ I'll be canceling this sub at the end of the month though, I can't keep having two subs!


----------



## katyrn (Jun 17, 2014)

This is getting upsetting. I've now sent three emails in regard to the KS necklace. I, too, only signed up with this account for the necklace and still nothing. Never again, birchbox. Ugh.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 17, 2014)

I e-mailed Birchbox about the missing sample from my Men's box and the leaking polish from the Mermaid box. Nathaniel responded about the Men's box, saying he'll send out the soap sample. No offer of points. I am finding this unsatisfactory because with the warehouse issues, I'm not sure I'll get the sample. No response on the Mermaid box yet.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jun 17, 2014)

Has anyone e-mailed about a missing sample before and not received 100 points. This has not happened to me before and I'm not happy about it.


----------



## girlwithclass (Jun 17, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> Has anyone e-mailed about a missing sample before and not received 100 points. This has not happened to me before and I'm not happy about it.


In my experience, they typically do not give out points for missing samples if they still have the particular sample in stock.. they always try to issue a replacement when they can, if a replacement is unavailable they will issue points.


----------



## Christina Lynn (Jun 17, 2014)

I have emailed Birchbox numerous times about my May box I never received. 3 of them now! I find it a bit funny that the post office can lose 3 different items at 3 separate times? I was told each time a new box would be sent. Each email, repetitive, as if they hadn't saved previous contact on my account to flag as a just in case? 2 tracking numbers that never updated and a third was never sent as promised. I was awarded 100 points and a June box on the house - that same June box never shipped either.

I emailed today from the long thread I had running and finally got a new person (i'm wondering if the girl I was dealing with got sick of my emails lol). I demanded a refund of my measly $10 and informed them they need to step up their game. I got my Ipsy bag today and was pleased. I informed her of that. New customers dealing with this? I think not! She informed me the reason I hadn't gotten my June box was because they tried to bill without luck! I told her flat out that I stopped payment on anything from BB until I received what I paid for last month. She also knew nothing of the previous emails. Luckily I have them all saved. As a result of this final email, I now have a tracking number for my June box 1 they sent out today and overnighted (see, was it that hard Birchbox?). I will never see any of the 3 May boxes. I am getting a refund of what I was billed last month and will also be receiving my July box free. I'm more than likely going to cancel with them anyways. Too much crap to bother with at this point for, from what I see, boxes that are far from thrilling.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 18, 2014)

It's so frustrating that when there are issues with P.O. Boxes they just sit on your order and do NOTHING about it! I've had other companies either A. Prohibit orders to P.O. Boxes to even be placed or B. Contact me the next day about an alternative address. It should not take three contacts to customer service to get your order shipped and then have them make you end up feeling bad about having a P.O. Box. They need to be aware that there are parts of the country where that is the only mail service!!! I placed my order for the Modern Mermaid box the second it went on sale and I got it yesterday.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 18, 2014)

So let's get this straight... If we whine and moan to Birchbox, we're now getting 100 points for this necklace issue.  Those of us who have been patient and stayed out of their hair, get nothing.  Ugh... 

I still haven't received any communication back via Facebook, and I sent them a message on Sunday.  I just emailed then now.  I want 100 points too, gosh darn it!  Especially since they're now ignoring me.  

I want my necklace, but I'm okay waiting a bit longer if they'll just be honest and communicate about the issues.  I'm tired of them lying and backtracking, and then only giving "full disclosure" to some customers but not all.  

I think everybody still owed a necklace should be receiving 100 points.  They didn't disclose any delay up front like they should have, they lied to us all about 4 week wait... Now they're still trying to get a hold on the necklaces to ship them out.  Why would they wait until after a month later than the promo date to even get them in hand!?!  They KNEW how many they'd need, they freaking knew they would "sell out" on the promo.  They shouldn't be offering anything if they don't have it in hand to start with!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 18, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> So let's get this straight... If we whine and moan to Birchbox, we're now getting 100 points for this necklace issue.  Those of us who have been patient and stayed out of their hair, get nothing.  Ugh...
> 
> I still haven't received any communication back via Facebook, and I sent them a message on Sunday.  I just emailed then now.  I want 100 points too, gosh darn it!  Especially since they're now ignoring me.
> 
> ...


This is exactly how I feel. I've been patient and haven't emailed about it, but if people are getting points for the delay...I want mine too! Emailed this morning. 

I just don't understand why they refuse to send out a communication on this. Would it be easier to just send a mass email letting everyone know what's going on? Instead of getting thousands (presumably) of angry emails from subscribers?


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 18, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> This is exactly how I feel. I've been patient and haven't emailed about it, but if people are getting points for the delay...I want mine too! Emailed this morning.
> 
> I just don't understand why they refuse to send out a communication on this. Would it be easier to just send a mass email letting everyone know what's going on? Instead of getting thousands (presumably) of angry emails from subscribers?


I made that exact point--mass communication, in my email tonight.  At the very least they could have done a Facebook post about it, if they didn't want to email each subscriber in on the deal.  

If/when I hear anything back, I'll post the response here.


----------



## Girlee84 (Jun 18, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> It's so frustrating that when there are issues with P.O. Boxes they just sit on your order and do NOTHING about it! I've had other companies either A. Prohibit orders to P.O. Boxes to even be placed or B. Contact me the next day about an alternative address. It should not take three contacts to customer service to get your order shipped and then have them make you end up feeling bad about having a P.O. Box. They need to be aware that there are parts of the country where that is the only mail service!!! I placed my order for the Modern Mermaid box the second it went on sale and I got it yesterday.


I'm so sick of the P.O. Box issues! We're stationed in Guam with the military and they only allow us to use a P.O. box. I never had problem with Birchbox shipping until the new warehouse. I also ordered right when the Mermaid LE went on sale and it still hasn't even shipped!! At this point, I doubt I'll ever get it.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 18, 2014)

I got another response from BB last night- if we don't get our necklaces for whatever reason, we will all "be compensated accordingly". Whatever that means. Can post the email if you want to see it. My rep has been very nice about the issue- I didn't need the extra points, I just wanted to know what exactly the warehouse issue was.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 18, 2014)

elizabethrose said:


> I got another response from BB last night- if we don't get our necklaces for whatever reason, we will all "be compensated accordingly". Whatever that means. Can post the email if you want to see it. My rep has been very nice about the issue- I didn't need the extra points, I just wanted to know what exactly the warehouse issue was.


This is basically what Taylor, who I spoke to on the phone yesterday, said. Audrey was compiling a list and Taylor was "so glad I called" because now I was definitely on said list that would be notified by the EOW about the situation. I suppose if KS has no more necklaces to give out, the ideal would be a different piece of jewelry from KSS and some sorry points for the situation taking this long to rectify.


----------



## bluturtle (Jun 18, 2014)

There's a light at the end of the tunnel! I got my orders (placed on Friday night) today. And...they were correct! Sending positive thoughts out for the necklaces to start showing up!


----------



## katyrn (Jun 18, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> So let's get this straight... If we whine and moan to Birchbox, we're now getting 100 points for this necklace issue.  Those of us who have been patient and stayed out of their hair, get nothing.  Ugh...
> 
> I still haven't received any communication back via Facebook, and I sent them a message on Sunday.  I just emailed then now.  I want 100 points too, gosh darn it!  Especially since they're now ignoring me.
> 
> ...


I completely agree! I got an email today from Audrey that said: 



> Thanks for writing in!
> 
> I'm so sorry for the delay in receiving your Kate Spade Saturday necklace. I have just reached out to our warehouse about this issue and will be updating you shortly. I highly appreciate your patience during this time.
> 
> ...


I don't think it's appropriate to compensate some people and not others for the EXACT same issue. So upset about this... and I let them know it, too. I will never do this again and I wish I would have used the 100 point code that was available at the time instead of opening a new account so I could get this necklace (which we may or may not ever see). I understand that Audrey did not cause this to happen, but a little fairness would be appreciated on how this issue is being dealt with.


----------



## sweetharlot (Jun 18, 2014)

Ugh, I thought I was lucking out in not having any issues in a while with BB but no such luck now.

My Coastal Scents eyeshadow sample arrived crushed and broken in my June box so I emailed them 8 days ago. They said they would send another sample of it and that it was available but I have heard nothing since.

Then, I got an order today for the Rosannah small vessel that finally came back in stock. It arrived pretty much defective - the cover doesn't fit on the base. I have the large and medium vessels too and their covers fit much better. The small one has a gap between the cover and the base and it can easily be bumped off because it doesn't fit right. There's no way whoever packaged it didn't know, the decorative box it comes in couldn't even shut right because of the cover not fitting the vessel! I emailed them. I hope the response is better than others have been receiving.

Hope you all get your necklaces and anything else you are owed!


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 18, 2014)

katyrn said:


> I completely agree! I got an email today from Audrey that said:
> 
> I don't think it's appropriate to compensate some people and not others for the EXACT same issue. So upset about this... and I let them know it, too. I will never do this again and I wish I would have used the 100 point code that was available at the time instead of opening a new account so I could get this necklace (which we may or may not ever see). I understand that Audrey did not cause this to happen, but a little fairness would be appreciated on how this issue is being dealt with.


That was the first response I got :/ I asked what a warehouse issue was once I got the follow up email to the "looking into it email" because I wasn't satisfied.. I really just wanted to know. I feel like they give out 100 points to appease people, all I wanted was an answer. It sounded like they were just struggling to ship them when I got a response and I was so confused since they've managed to ship out other orders. So bizarre.


----------



## LooseSeal (Jun 19, 2014)

Imberis said:


> According to the tracking information, Birchbox received my return (of full-sized products) _two weeks_ ago. I am so irritated. They said it can take "up to ten days" for returns to get sorted out, but this is nuts. I just want my money back! I sent them an e-mail so I hope it gets sorted out soon. That's way, way too long to process a return.


They are really bad at processing returns. I returned a nail polish last month that was received by the returns facility on 5/29. I emailed on 6/10 because nothing had happened, got a response within 3 hours saying the rep had just processed the return and my bank account indicates the return was credited that day as well. It almost feels like they're just hoping people will forget about things and they won't have to deal with it. Squeaky wheel, my friends.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 19, 2014)

I officially hate birchbox now. I want to scream after I got this canned ass response about my necklace.


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 19, 2014)

Do you think maybe they don't have the necklace at all? Either way, you ladies have waited way too long for that necklace. I think it's odd that they didn't hand out 100 points to everyone that's still waiting on the necklace, they are usually so quick with the sorry points.


----------



## easybreezy (Jun 19, 2014)

It sounds like they are going to send out a mass email at the end of the week to everyone who is still waiting on the necklace and probably offer 100 points as an apology then, kind of like they did in March or whenever that other shipping issue was.  I'm curious about whether we'll eventually get the necklace or not though.  I didn't open a new account for it (just reactivated a closed account), so I haven't been too invested in the whole debacle despite the code applying when I renewed.  I wonder if the code didn't expire after 250 people used it, and that is what the problem was?


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 19, 2014)

Holy crap @ the email we all just got.  

Apparently due to a "mistake at the warehouse" they do not have the necklaces to give to ANYONE at all, and they gave us $20 off a full-sized item purchase or gift sub from birchbox.com 

At least they're owning up to their mistake and giving us something for it!  Brb getting that Whish shave cream.  

ETA:  I just got an adorable Betsy Johnson watch today that has gold accents, and I was looking forward to this necklace a lot now.  I don't own anything else that's gold.  Oh well!!!  I'm just glad they're owning it.  

"Dear Birchbox Customers, 

Hello! I'm Rachel, the Social Media Director at Birchbox. I'm writing to welcome you to our community and also to apologize for a mistake on our end—and to tell you how I'm going to correct it. 

If you're receiving this, you joined (or gifted) Birchbox via a promotion we ran on our Facebook page to celebrate having 1 million Facebook fans. You used an offer code to receive a free Kate Spade Saturday Mirror Necklace with your purchase. 

Unfortunately, due to a mistake at our warehouse, we do not have the necklaces to send anyone who participated in this promotion. This is not up to our standards of customer experience and we sincerely apologize. 

To make it up to you, here is a code for $20 off any full-size product or gift subscription purchase on Birchbox.com: lolnotgivingyoumycode

Our number one goal is to ensure that you have a fantastic Birchbox experience, so please don't hesitate to reach out with questions or concerns. 

All the best, 

Rachel
Social Media Director, Birchbox"


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 19, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> Holy crap @ the email we all just got.
> 
> Apparently due to a "mistake at the warehouse" they do not have the necklaces to give to ANYONE at all, and they gave us $20 off a full-sized item purchase or gift sub from birchbox.com
> 
> ...


Yup, just got that email too. 

Not really happy about the resolution. The necklace is valued at $45 in their store and we're only getting $20 as compensation.


----------



## LethalLesal (Jun 19, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Yup, just got that email too.
> 
> Not really happy about the resolution. The necklace is valued at $45 in their store and we're only getting $20 as compensation.


I thought about that too.  I wouldn't have gifted myself the sub if it wasn't for the necklace.  I'm glad they're at least doing ~something~ though.


----------



## MissJexie (Jun 19, 2014)

The most annoying part is that I got it on two accounts: one for my mom and one for me, but I only got one e-mail. I'm seriously not happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 19, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> I thought about that too.  I wouldn't have gifted myself the sub if it wasn't for the necklace.  I'm glad they're at least doing ~something~ though.


Oh well, at least there's finally an end to all of this.


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 19, 2014)

Got that email too! I seriously want to know why the heck they ran this promotion with out limiting it more, or doing whatever they had to do to ensure they could even do the promotion. They were in over their heads on that one.


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 19, 2014)

Just so everyone is aware, the gift card code they sent us expires next year June 20, 2015! 

I went to check the balance on the code and it popped up with an expiration date.


----------



## katyrn (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm happy that they're doing _something_ about this. I wonder if those who already received 100 "sorry" points will also get the additional $20. Oh, birchbox, I can't imagine how much this is costing you.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 19, 2014)

I didn't get an email. Wtf? Time to raise more hell. I'm glad this is done though.

Eta: I saw 100 points was added to my account and I'm waiting for the rep to send me the email. I wonder if it's because I'm not on their marketing list.


----------



## Sadejane (Jun 19, 2014)

Ok. . . I just saw the email and I have mixed feelings.  

I just really wanted that Kate Spade necklace and that's why I signed up for the subscription.  Now I will have to spend $45 to get the necklace, for which the $20 credit doesn't cover.  

Their response is appreciated, but it doesn't make sense to me how their warehouse has "none of the necklaces" they offered to new subscribers.  I'm just kind of shocked that an established company like Birchbox could make such an epic mistake that impacted so many people.  

I placed an order the day before yesterday (I got the FEED special edition box) using the special promo code for skull candy earbuds.  To their credit, they shipped it out about an hour after I placed the order and it's supposed to arrive tomorrow.  If there's a glitch this time and I don't get the earbuds, I'll be canceling BB and filing a complaint.  I'd like to think it was just a one time glitch and will give them the benefit of the doubt this time.  I don't know if the earbud promo code is still valid, but they're new to the market and are $50 on every website I could find so it might be a good time to use your $20 credit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 I'll post an update when I get my box.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jun 19, 2014)

I didn't sign up for the Kate Spade promotion, but that's pretty bad.  I wonder if it took so long to get a resolution because they were trying to see if they could get more necklaces before they had to tell a bunch of people this. Ouch.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 19, 2014)

We got the email, my husband forwarded it to my email, since it was on his email that I signed up.

I try really hard not to get upset about these set backs, I really thought about getting that necklace as an add on, but ended up going the make a new account. Anyway, I'm happy with the GC and am looking forward to spending that money sometime soon.

Next month I should have over $50 saved up if not more I might wait and try and really focus on getting that Christmas fund to shop with later up.

I know I struggle with no buy. It will be fun to see how long I can last.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 19, 2014)

Does anybody know yet if the code for the necklace compensation has to be used on that specific account?  Or if we can use it on another account?


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 19, 2014)

The way I look at it too (happy thoughts!) is that I did get 100 points (50 referral and 50 review) + 20 dollar gift card + a May box for 10 dollars.

Glass half full!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 19, 2014)

So i purchased some of the restocked ModelCo lipsticks last Monday and didn't get a shipping notif. I sent in a request for an update, and the item shipped out today, but I got a response from CS today too saying they're not sure why it hasn't shipped out and so I was getting another shipment,

Am I going to end up with two sets of lipsticks then (!!! awesome!) I also got 100 points and I feel kind of bad since I paid with points and gc &gt;.&gt;

Honestly I'm just sort of like ??? Get it together. I want to give you my money, BB!!!


----------



## girlwithclass (Jun 19, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> So i purchased some of the restocked ModelCo lipsticks last Monday and didn't get a shipping notif. I sent in a request for an update, and the item shipped out today, but I got a response from CS today too saying they're not sure why it hasn't shipped out and so I was getting another shipment,
> 
> Am I going to end up with two sets of lipsticks then (!!! awesome!) I also got 100 points and I feel kind of bad since I paid with points and gc &gt;.&gt;
> 
> Honestly I'm just sort of like ??? Get it together. I want to give you my money, BB!!!


I've thought about ordering those lipsticks but then I found myself only really wanting one shade from each set! lol  I really wish they sold them separately.

I ended up ordering a Marcelle Rouge Xpression Lipstick in 'Paris Rose' instead and even though it was sealed.. the actual lipstick tube had a bunch of smudges that looked like fingerprints/smudged product. I e-mailed customer service about it and they quickly sent a replacement AND gave me 100 points for the trouble. The replacement arrived in the same condition.. I feel terrible that they sent me a second one, AND gave me sorry points so I'm not sure I even want to write in again - I just don't understand why the lipsticks look as though they've been tampered with but appear to be sealed. Sigh.


----------



## JC327 (Jun 19, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Has anybody messaged them on Facebook since Friday night?  Usually when I contact them there I have a response the same day.  I sent a message in on either Saturday or Sunday, not expecting much until today, but still no response.
> 
> I'm getting really irritated.  I saw all the responses here on MT about the necklaces not going out until 4 weeks from order date, so I was patient and not bugging them.  But this Thursday marks officially 6 weeks since my order date.  I've heard nothing, seen nothing, and received nothing...and apparently being ignored as of current.


I wrote to them last Friday and just heard back today. Got my shipping notice on the 16th for the mermaid box.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 19, 2014)

While I appreciate the gesture of the $20, I am irritated by the email. It's BS. They HAD necklaces obviously. We've seen multiple ladies on here get them (and I am happy that you girls did, promise!!)

I think BB should own their mistake and say we let too many people sign up for the promotion. Not that everyone who signed up will not receive it because we know that's not true.

I think I'm going to call tomorrow and voice my ROAR.


----------



## katyrn (Jun 19, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> While I appreciate the gesture of the $20, I am irritated by the email. It's BS. They HAD necklaces obviously. We've seen multiple ladies on here get them (and I am happy that you girls did, promise!!)
> 
> I think BB should own their mistake and say we let too many people sign up for the promotion. Not that everyone who signed up will not receive it because we know that's not true.
> 
> I think I'm going to call tomorrow and voice my ROAR.


Can't wait to see what they say!


----------



## probablyedible (Jun 19, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Does anybody know yet if the code for the necklace compensation has to be used on that specific account?  Or if we can use it on another account?



You can use it on another account!  I just tried it out on my main account and it went through just fine as it's just a regular gift card code.  =)


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 20, 2014)

probablyedible said:


> You can use it on another account!  I just tried it out on my main account and it went through just fine as it's just a regular gift card code.  =)


Oh good!  I want to use it on my main account, which has more points.  

I'm trying to decide if I want to purchase something to "point out" at 100 on this necklace accout...or if I just want to leave it be.  I'm at 58 points right now on it.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah, I'm pretty irritated by their response. Ok, yeah $20 is decently generous but... I have emailed them several times about this and they continued to tell me if would be shipped in in x amount of weeks. But they never had necklaces? Why didn't you just tell me that in the first place?  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## meaganola (Jun 20, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> I think I'm going to call tomorrow and voice my ROAR.


I have to confess that I read this thread this evening to get my RAGE up -- and then called Verizon and ripped them up one side and down the other.  And am going to be filing sales tax refund paperwork with the state of Washington (FIVE YEARS of overcharging, but it looks like I'll only be able to recoup eighteen months).  And will be changing cell phone providers in August when my contract ends.

(Now I'm going to take my fury to bed and hope that I wake up in a better mood tomorrow.  At least I have a game plan now.  Sometimes a plan and sleep are all I need to reset things.  And tomorrow is payday, so I'm not broke, and one of the guys at work comes back from vacation on Monday, so I just have to get through one more day without him, plus my Midsummer exchange present is supposed to arrive tomorrow!  I really hope the postal service is correct in its estimation.  I could use some happy after this week.)


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 20, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty irritated by their response. Ok, yeah $20 is decently generous but... I have emailed them several times about this and they continued to tell me if would be shipped in in x amount of weeks. But they never had necklaces? Why didn't you just tell me that in the first place?  &lt;_&lt;


Yeah seriously, that irks me too. One of the CS reps even went so far as to say that an order had been placed for me and that the necklace would ship out, but obviously that was untrue. When I called just earlier this week, they said that there was a list of names and that Audrey (the one assigned to this hot mess) would make sure that everyone on the list received a necklace. Another untrue statement.

If they had been more transparent with this issue, then I would have been happy with the $20 compensation, but they kept dragging it on and didn't bother to be up front with what was happening. SMH Birchbox.


----------



## elizabethrose (Jun 20, 2014)

So we can use it on another account? Cause I was just gonna buy a GC with it and use it on the account where all of my points are hoarded for something for my Midsummer Swap lady.

I thought I read that but my brain is utter mush because I've been flying all over the world. On little sleep. Addled brain ahoy!

Also I'm not loving this resolution but whatever. Canceling that account when I get to wi fi.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah I feel lied to. She said she saw the order in the warehouse and it will ship in the next couple of days. I followed up with her A WEEK AGO and she said she would get back to me that same day. Once again I was lied to. Now they're backtracking and saying oops we don't have any more? Things are not adding up.

My case is active with the bbb until they give me my $20 code which I have yet to receive. Once I get it I will close the case.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 20, 2014)

To me, that's what is most frustrating. I was told MULTIPLE times that I was getting the necklace, that they were in stock, and it would be shipped within 4 weeks. 

I wonder if this is the same resolution for those of you who PAID for the add on. I would be LIVID if I were you and it was. I am waiting until the landscapers leave so I can have some quiet to get my "Guuuuuurl no" on with BB CS. I am sure they are having a craptastic day after Rachel sent out that email, but you know, this is a case where they seriously should have owned up weeks ago.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 20, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> To me, that's what is most frustrating. I was told MULTIPLE times that I was getting the necklace, that they were in stock, and it would be shipped within 4 weeks.
> 
> I wonder if this is the same resolution for those of you who PAID for the add on. I would be LIVID if I were you and it was. I am waiting until the landscapers leave so I can have some quiet to get my "Guuuuuurl no" on with BB CS. I am sure they are having a craptastic day after Rachel sent out that email, but you know, this is a case where they seriously should have owned up weeks ago.


Nope.  I paid for the necklace back when it was an add-on for $20.  My box was late as [email protected]!% that month but I got the necklace eventually.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 20, 2014)

nc42 said:


> Nope.  I paid for the necklace back when it was an add-on for $20.  My box was late as [email protected]!% that month but I got the necklace eventually.


I am glad you got your necklace finally!! 

Just got off the phone with the rep who coincidentally was the rep I had been emailing with this whole time. She apologized a lot and did say they had been going back on forth on what do with this promo. I think everyone (_hopefully_) who actually paid for the necklace eventually ended up getting it, but they couldn't get KS to give them an accurate date on when they'd be able to ship us promo-people the necklace. Instead of continuing the run around of it will ship in X weeks, they decided to bite the bullet and send us the email. 

She did sound very sincere in her apology and disappointed that she couldn't get us the necklaces. It sounded like a case of a promo gone rogue (aka posted on multiple promo sites/code kept working long after it was supposed to expire) + supplier not meeting the higher demand + mercury in retrograde. All in all, while I am still slightly sad to not have le pretty necklace, I now have a crap ton of points to spend and TREAT MAH SELF.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 20, 2014)

I just got my email with the code from bbx and I closed my case.  I just made an order a few days ago so I'll probably wait until next month to use it.


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 20, 2014)

Just converted points to gift cards and one GC is under review. No NO NO! I want my gift card now!

Temper tantrum over.

But seriously...why birchbox why? You took the money out of my account right away for my new sub and my newly acquired points as well! So give me my gift card!


----------



## Sadejane (Jun 20, 2014)

Update:  

My Birchbox order (Feed for All) and bobby pins arrived today and the earbuds were included in the box.  The only kink was that I *thought* I ordered the ruby/gold bobby pins but apparently my order was for the clear crystal/gold pins.  Oh well, that's my fault and the clear crystal pins are pretty.  

I'm sure the earbuds will work on any device, but the box says they're made to be used with iPod, iPad, or iPhone.  FYI.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 20, 2014)

Sadejane said:


> Update:
> 
> My Birchbox order (Feed for All) and bobby pins arrived today and the earbuds were included in the box.  The only kink was that I *thought* I ordered the ruby/gold bobby pins but apparently my order was for the clear crystal/gold pins.  Oh well, that's my fault and the clear crystal pins are pretty.
> 
> I'm sure the earbuds will work on any device, but the box says they're made to be used with iPod, iPad, or iPhone.  FYI.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Which color earphones did you get?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 21, 2014)

Sadejane said:


> Update:
> 
> My Birchbox order (Feed for All) and bobby pins arrived today and the earbuds were included in the box. The only kink was that I *thought* I ordered the ruby/gold bobby pins but apparently my order was for the clear crystal/gold pins. Oh well, that's my fault and the clear crystal pins are pretty.
> 
> I'm sure the earbuds will work on any device, but the box says they're made to be used with iPod, iPad, or iPhone. FYI.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got the blue earbuds with my order the other day. I love them! They are great quality. Definitely worth it!


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 21, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> I got the blue earbuds with my order the other day. I love them! They are great quality. Definitely worth it!


Ohhh, so many people are getting/have gotten the blue ones! I just made an order today specfically for the earphones and added on the blue ones so hopefully they'll still have a pair for me when they ship out my order. *knocks on wood*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 21, 2014)

Have shipping notices already for all three orders that I placed Thursday night. And every single thing that I ordered is listed on the email. This is an improvement!

Now to see if all the right items actually show up.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sadejane (Jun 21, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Which color earphones did you get?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


The robin's egg blue!  They have decent sound and are cool looking, though I much prefer my Klipsch noise canceling earbuds (by the way, I have the Bose noise canceling headphones and the Klipsch are way superior and can usually be found on sale (I think full price, they are about $100).  

I think the order was a good value and the headphones are a wonderful bonus item.  The FEED box, bobby pins, and headphones totaled out to $52 with free shipping (and no tax for me, since I'm in Oregon).


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 21, 2014)

Sadejane said:


> The robin's egg blue!  They have decent sound and are cool looking, though I much prefer my Klipsch noise canceling earbuds (by the way, I have the Bose noise canceling headphones and the Klipsch are way superior and can usually be found on sale (I think full price, they are about $100).
> 
> I think the order was a good value and the headphones are a wonderful bonus item.  The FEED box, bobby pins, and headphones totaled out to $52 with free shipping (and no tax for me, since I'm in Oregon).


Awesome haul! (no tax is the best haha)

And thanks for the tip on the Klipsch earphones.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 21, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Awesome haul! (no tax is the best haha)
> 
> And thanks for the tip on the Klipsch earphones.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I used to work at Best Buy, and I was one of the few who knew what I was talking about. Anywho, I can attest to the Kilpsch headphones, their earbuds are amazing. Great sound quality, and most models come with the different size earbuds. Bose are good, but I think they're a little overpriced, you can get the Klipsch and others for cheaper that sound just as good.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetharlot (Jun 23, 2014)

They're shipping me a new small vessel since the cover on mine doesn't fit right. I'm assuming I get the keep the defective one too since they didn't say to send it back? I just got a shipping confirmation and tracking for a new one, no other context. I'm happy they did it so fast. I emailed on Thursday night, got a reply Friday and then a shipping email really early this morning (Monday). What the heck to do with the odd-fitting lid vessel now? Haha.

I just had to have the Skullcandy earbuds so I placed another order this afternoon. I see the floral buds are sold out..I'm really hoping I actually get the blue ones since I literally placed the order only to get them! The necklace fiasco has me paranoid.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 24, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> They're shipping me a new small vessel since the cover on mine doesn't fit right. I'm assuming I get the keep the defective one too since they didn't say to send it back? I just got a shipping confirmation and tracking for a new one, no other context. I'm happy they did it so fast. I emailed on Thursday night, got a reply Friday and then a shipping email really early this morning (Monday). What the heck to do with the odd-fitting lid vessel now? Haha.
> 
> I just had to have the Skullcandy earbuds so I placed another order this afternoon. I see the floral buds are sold out..I'm really hoping I actually get the blue ones since I literally placed the order only to get them! The necklace fiasco has me paranoid.


I used the lid to my vessel as a stand for a diffuser I have on my vanity.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I have that &amp; then the actual vessel as a rollerball holder and the matching tray for my perfumes.


----------



## wldflowur13 (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm still absolutely astounded that they ran this promo for the Kate Spade necklaces and had no necklaces!! Has everyone received their email with the code? I subscribed with the code but never received the email and code. I'm not sure if I should wait or go ahead and contact them.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 24, 2014)

wldflowur13 said:


> I'm still absolutely astounded that they ran this promo for the Kate Spade necklaces and had no necklaces!! Has everyone received their email with the code? I subscribed with the code but never received the email and code. I'm not sure if I should wait or go ahead and contact them.


Yeah. I didn't get the email originally since I'm not on their email list (they send out too many emails) but I asked them and they sent it.


----------



## rachelshine (Jun 24, 2014)

wldflowur13 said:


> I'm still absolutely astounded that they ran this promo for the Kate Spade necklaces and had no necklaces!! Has everyone received their email with the code? I subscribed with the code but never received the email and code. I'm not sure if I should wait or go ahead and contact them.


You should call them....I wouldn't bother waiting. Make sure you have your order number/the email address associated with the account you used the code on handy. They'll look you up/confirm and then just send you the $20 code.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 25, 2014)

Did anyone not get their headphones from the promo? I placed an order over the weekend and ordered the floral. The box came today with the headphones.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 25, 2014)

flipflopgirl said:


> Did anyone not get their headphones from the promo? I placed an order over the weekend and ordered the floral. The box came today with the headphones.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh no... that is my worst fear. D: Especially since they took away the promo from the bonus shop.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm still waiting on my order (it's supposed to arrive next week on Tuesday), but I would totally call them and ask about it.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 25, 2014)

flipflopgirl said:


> Did anyone not get their headphones from the promo? I placed an order over the weekend and ordered the floral. The box came today with the headphones.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


So, apparently, they ran out of skull candy headphones before they canceled the promo. The headphones appeared on my invoice, saying quantity 0. So she gave me 100 points. I lost my anger when talking to a CS, but I'm really pissed. I spent 50 to get those headphones specifically. I would've used another promo code if not. I don't want to be compensated 100 meager points when it costs $50 to buy the headphones I'm store, which are still in stock. It's even more annoying that they knew the headphones were out of stock when they packed my box....why did no one bother to tell me? How do I ask for something better?


----------



## jayeme (Jun 25, 2014)

My Laura Geller Balance n Brighten foundation isn't coming  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ordered it a week ago, called to check on it Monday, and they said it would come...called again today and they said it's out of stock. Ugh Birchbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 25, 2014)

flipflopgirl said:


> So, apparently, they ran out of skull candy headphones before they canceled the promo. The headphones appeared on my invoice, saying quantity 0. So she gave me 100 points. I lost my anger when talking to a CS, but I'm really pissed. I spent 50 to get those headphones specifically. I would've used another promo code if not. I don't want to be compensated 100 meager points when it costs $50 to buy the headphones I'm store, which are still in stock. It's even more annoying that they knew the headphones were out of stock when they packed my box....why did no one bother to tell me? How do I ask for something better?


Wow... this after the Kate Spade Necklace debacle, that's totally not cool.  :angry:  You should just return your entire order and get refunded so that you can keep your points/money for another promo down the road. Or maybe call in again and see if a different CS rep will be more helpful. :/

If you don't mind me asking, which day did you place your order?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 25, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Wow... this after the Kate Spade Necklace debacle, that's totally not cool. :angry: You should just return your entire order and get refunded so that you can keep your points/money for another promo down the road. Or maybe call in again and see if a different CS rep will be more helpful. :/
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, which day did you place your order?


Yeah- I sent a fb message. I had opened up a second account for Kate Spade and never got the necklace. Now I placed my largest birchbox order and I don't get the headphones. I thought about returning it...but I really wanted these products and have been waiting for a great promo.

I ordered Saturday around 1pm. I sincerely hope you get your headphones. Though you might want to contact CS.


----------



## easybreezy (Jun 25, 2014)

flipflopgirl said:


> So, apparently, they ran out of skull candy headphones before they canceled the promo. The headphones appeared on my invoice, saying quantity 0. So she gave me 100 points. I lost my anger when talking to a CS, but I'm really pissed. I spent 50 to get those headphones specifically. I would've used another promo code if not. I don't want to be compensated 100 meager points when it costs $50 to buy the headphones I'm store, which are still in stock. It's even more annoying that they knew the headphones were out of stock when they packed my box....why did no one bother to tell me? How do I ask for something better?


What a pain... If I were you, and I wanted to keep the order, I would call back in and tell them "I would have used [insert promo code here] if I had not used the earbuds promo, so I would like you to refund that same percentage please."


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 25, 2014)

flipflopgirl said:


> Yeah- I sent a fb message. I had opened up a second account for Kate Spade and never got the necklace. Now I placed my largest birchbox order and I don't get the headphones. I thought about returning it...but I really wanted these products and have been waiting for a great promo.
> 
> I ordered Saturday around 1pm. I sincerely hope you get your headphones. Though you might want to contact CS.


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so sorry this happened. I really hope that they can do right by you! (you can bet that if I don't get the earphones, I'm going to be calling them, haha)

I ordered on Friday at 6PM and it shipped out just yesterday... and it's still in transit since I live on the west coast, so I have no idea if they honored the promo code... though I don't see it anywhere on my shipping email. So IDK :/


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 25, 2014)

I placed an order for the headphones on Friday night. Still no shipment confirmation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I called and was told that they are out of the promo headphones and there was nothing they can do because it said while supplies last. No points were offered and worst of all I can't cancel my order. Not happy with Birchbox at all!


----------



## mirandamanda (Jun 25, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> I placed an order for the headphones on Friday night. Still no shipment confirmation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I called and was told that they are out of the promo headphones and there was nothing they can do because it said while supplies last. No points were offered and worst of all I can't cancel my order. Not happy with Birchbox at all!


If they didn't offer points, why not ask for them?


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 25, 2014)

I honestly didn't think of just asking for the points. I tried calling back but I keep getting a message to email them instead.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jun 25, 2014)

They were a gwp though, so I don't know that they would offer points for that. Still sucks that people ordered for them and bb ran out of them.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 25, 2014)

They gave me 100 points...you might want to call back.


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 25, 2014)

Ugh, I bet I'm not going to receive the earphones.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Things aren't looking good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mirandamanda (Jun 25, 2014)

I had an order that shipped on the 19th, I received it on Monday with the earphones. They weren't listed in the shipping confirmation email and there wasn't an invoice in the box so maybe some more people will get them.


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 25, 2014)

mirandamanda said:


> I had an order that shipped on the 19th, I received it on Monday with the earphones. They weren't listed in the shipping confirmation email and there wasn't an invoice in the box so maybe some more people will get them.


Thank you for giving me hope. XD


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 25, 2014)

Ugh, I am SO PISSED right now!!!   

I made my order on the 23rd, on my Kate Spade necklace account.  So already I just dealt with them lying over and over and not delivering on that front.  Used my 20$ code on a new order.  

I was only going to get the Davines OI/All in one milk... but they had the headphone deal still available, so I decided to go ahead and try the matching shampoo and conditioner.  

The headphones didn't show up in my order summary, so I specifically wrote into Birchbox via Facebook, to verify it was added to my order, and that I will be receiving them as well (as in-- they are in stock-right!?).

I heard back from Gina at Facebook, where she confirmed it was in deed applied to my order, and to have no worries--I WILL be receiving them!  blah blah blah. 

I'm ready to punch "Gina" in the face, and drown Birchbox at sea.  

My order was packed and shipped the SAME day it was placed, and I received it today.  Oh, SURPRISE!  NO *BLEEPING* HEADPHONES!

I'm SO sick and tired of being lied to!    

Now if I return my order it'll end up shipping through newgistics, and it'll be a month or more till I get my refund.   

I placed two other orders on my original account, one with the headphones as well, placed right after this one above... which apparently wont have the headphones either probably.  

I give up.  I wont give a company with shit behavior and endless supply of no accountability any more of my money.  I'm also going to cancel both my monthly boxes.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 26, 2014)

mirandamanda said:


> If they didn't offer points, why not ask for them?


yup. i have no shame in asking them for points if they screwed up. i did when they lied to me about the necklace crap.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 26, 2014)

Just when I thought it was safe to order from Birchbox again...

I placed two orders last week. Both shipped at the same time. One got here yesterday &amp; one got here today. 

The one yesterday they sent me a men's pick two even though I ordered a women's. And today I got my Klorane Dry Shampoo &amp; they sent me the one with Nettle instead of Oat Milk. 

I mean, seriously? Can the warehouse people not take 5 seconds to double check that they're putting the right things into the boxes? Neither one of these things is a huge screw up, but it's not what I ordered dangit!

I already have a replacement pick two sent out &amp; I just emailed about the dry shampoo. Also ranted quite a bit about their stupid warehouse again and politely requested that they get their shit together.


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 26, 2014)

No earphones for me either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I specifically made my order over 60$ to get it, and did not use a 20% off code which I had, just so I could get the damn earphones. And my pick 2 had nothing in it that I wanted (face oil and hair wax) so I'm just feeling disappointed. Didn't even feel like calling and dealing with them again, so I sent an email. Lord only knows how long it will take for them to get back to me.


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 26, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> I placed an order for the headphones on Friday night. Still no shipment confirmation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I called and was told that they are out of the promo headphones and there was nothing they can do because it said while supplies last. No points were offered and worst of all I can't cancel my order. Not happy with Birchbox at all!


Update: I called back yesterday and explained that had I not used the skullcandy code I would have used another code. She was able to retroactively apply a 20% off code. So I got $20 in store credit (because I paid with giftcards). I was happy with the resolution, even though I didn't get 100 points in addition to that. She also said my order would be expedited using their fastest shipping method but I highly doubt that. I've been told that before and it doesn't happen.


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 26, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> No earphones for me either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I specifically made my order over 60$ to get it, and did not use a 20% off code which I had, just so I could get the damn earphones. And my pick 2 had nothing in it that I wanted (face oil and hair wax) so I'm just feeling disappointed. Didn't even feel like calling and dealing with them again, so I sent an email. Lord only knows how long it will take for them to get back to me.


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

When did you order?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Jun 26, 2014)

Yikes! All these issues are making me very wary to order from Birchbox. Thank you all for sharing your experiences. I think it's a sign that I should hoard my points until they sort through some issues. Hopefully in time for Christmas?


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 26, 2014)

Last night I sent in a private message on Facebook, and also through regular email--and let each way know I'm sending to the other too.  (just in case I got ignored etc)

This morning I got a call while I was in the shower, it was Gina from Birchbox.  I guess it pays off to be a witch.  Although I don't feel I was overly so in either communication...I try to be very direct and firm, and I don't let them forget all the crap I've been subjected to recently, and I always make sure to give them specific options to fix things.  I also let them know I will be posting everywhere online how they treat me, so it is up to them how they want to be seen.

She apologized profusely, did not make a ton of excuses (although I did hear that the promo was very popular and sold out before blah blah like we've been hearing).  Between her Facebook message (where she said she'd follow up there-and did), and her voicemail, I think she truly did start to understand and feel bad for all the mistakes and stuff. Especially since she checked my order herself and said I'd get them, but didn't even though it shipped that same day.  I like how she sounded genuine, because lately most don't in my opinion.  

She claims they will honor the promo code for me and send me a pair from the shop--because I've been through one thing after the next on this account (as well as my other account), and that she's also retro-actively refunding me 20% on that order back to my card.  I don't have any shipment emails for that claim yet, so right now it is appreciated, but kind of "I'll see it when I get it".  It feels sad that I've been conditioned to that state of belief over the last 4 months with them.  I don't want to get excited over something that "could" end up a lie again, ya know?  

I still canceled my two monthly subscriptions in the meantime, and I wont be ordering from their shop again--at least not for a very long time until I have faith in them again.  

On another note-- I got a confirmation of nail polish choice for both my accounts this morning for the July boxes...after I already canceled my account! LOL.  What a mess.


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 26, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> When did you order?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I ordered the Davines love smoothing conditioner and the smashbox try it kit.


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 26, 2014)

So I just called over my missing headphones and they said they were out of stock, so they let me pick something else in the bonus shop and sent me another pick two. I picked the benefit they're real deluxe sample, which I'm ehh about. I like it, but I just got one and I already have so much mascara. Nothing else in the bonus shop really appealed to me.

Not sure I liked the resolution that they gave me, but hey at least it was something and I'm getting another pick 2 on top of it. And technically if you buy the benefit sample and the pick two, the value would be $20 total, and that's more money off then I would have gotten with a 20% off code.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jun 26, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> I ordered the Davines love smoothing conditioner and the smashbox try it kit.


@@ikecarus wanted to know _when_ you ordered hun, it seems like some people are getting them if they ordered before last friday. I know I have one order sitting at my PO waiting to be picked up and they're supposed to have the earphones, this order was shipped on Friday.


----------



## katiecoll (Jun 26, 2014)

mirandamanda said:


> @@ikecarus wanted to know _when_ you ordered hun, it seems like some people are getting them if they ordered before last friday. I know I have one order sitting at my PO waiting to be picked up and they're supposed to have the earphones, this order was shipped on Friday.


Oops sorry! I have a bad habit of skimming what I read too fast! I ordered Friday at 5 PM central time, they shipped it out Monday morning.


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 26, 2014)

mirandamanda said:


> @@ikecarus wanted to know _when_ you ordered hun, it seems like some people are getting them if they ordered before last friday. I know I have one order sitting at my PO waiting to be picked up and they're supposed to have the earphones, this order was shipped on Friday.


Aww, thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



katiecoll said:


> Oops sorry! I have a bad habit of skimming what I read too fast! I ordered Friday at 5 PM central time, they shipped it out Monday morning.


Whelp... I guess this means I won't get them in my order either since I ordered on Friday at 6PM PST.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (and thanks for replying!)


----------



## probablyedible (Jun 26, 2014)

Well great count me in for being on the list of not getting the earphones either since I placed my order very late Friday night.  Think I'm just going to get a refund since I placed the order for the sole purpose of the earphones.  I am so disappointed in Birchbox.  It's just one issue after another with them.  :angry:


----------



## mirandamanda (Jun 27, 2014)

Got my order this morning and I did get the earphones... didn't get what I ordered AND received a leaky BP conditioner in my pick two. I wrote them about it and so far have not heard back. I'm anxious to see what they have to say at this point.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 27, 2014)

mirandamanda said:


> Got my order this morning and I did get the earphones... didn't get what I ordered AND received a leaky BP conditioner in my pick two. I wrote them about it and so far have not heard back. I'm anxious to see what they have to say at this point.


Well there's a new one, lol.  Somebody who got their ear buds after all, but not their actual order.  Oh man.. Sorry you got a leaky mess and not your actual order, but yay for ear buds!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

What did you order and not receive?  I wonder if it is because they just messed up or if they are out of the products and not notifying about it?  Was your invoice correct?


----------



## meaganola (Jun 27, 2014)

Sigh.  It turns out that Keims shower gel does not have a seal under its cap.  I discovered this when I opened the shipping box to find a layer of goo pretty much coating the entire inside of the box!  The cap had popped open in shipping, and they should have expected this to happen.  They're sending replacements of that and a couple of other things in the box that were also far more gooey than they should be (fortunately, the hair brush was fine), and they gave me 100 points (the shower gel was only $9, and I paid with a gift card I purchased with points to begin with, so they more than compensated me for this).  (And I'm actually on a shower gel no-buy, but this was supposed to be a present, so I have new shower gel now since there's no way I'm giving a partial bottle of shower gel as a present.)

ETA:  Oh, I forgot to mention that I called instead of emailed because I wanted an immediate answer this time around.  I was on hold *maybe* thirty seconds.  Then again, it's Friday evening, so they probably have low call volume right now.


----------



## ikecarus (Jun 27, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Sigh.  It turns out that Keims shower gel does not have a seal under its cap.  I discovered this when I opened the shipping box to find a layer of goo pretty much coating the entire inside of the box!  The cap had popped open in shipping, and they should have expected this to happen.  They're sending replacements of that and a couple of other things in the box that were also far more gooey than they should be (fortunately, the hair brush was fine), and they gave me 100 points (the shower gel was only $9, and I paid with a gift card I purchased with points to begin with, so they more than compensated me for this).  (And I'm actually on a shower gel no-buy, but this was supposed to be a present, so I have new shower gel now since there's no way I'm giving a partial bottle of shower gel as a present.)
> 
> ETA:  Oh, I forgot to mention that I called instead of emailed because I wanted an immediate answer this time around.  I was on hold *maybe* thirty seconds.  Then again, it's Friday evening, so they probably have low call volume right now.


The same thing happened with my Keims shampoo... twice. The first one leaked all over the box and I called for a replacement. Then the replacement arrived and had also leaked all over the box, lol. I just decided not to call again because both were about 90% full and now I have enough shampoo to last me for a while. XD


----------



## meaganola (Jun 27, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> The same thing happened with my Keims shampoo... twice. The first one leaked all over the box and I called for a replacement. Then the replacement arrived and had also leaked all over the box, lol. I just decided not to call again because both were about 90% full and now I have enough shampoo to last me for a while. XD


Yeah, I'm more than a little bit nervous that it's going to happen again.  I don't like this stuff enough to want another bottle!  But I'll feel weird saying, "Here's your present, coworker!  Two partial bottles of shower gel that I combined into one!" 

If I do end up with another leaky bottle, I'll probably give up on getting one for the present, give it to my aunt or neighbors (because, seriously, I will only use one bottle of a particular scent unless it's Lush, and even then, I have to get through at least three other bottles before I can return to a scent), and send Birchbox an email that says that I DO NOT WANT ANOTHER BOTTLE because this is a product that needs to be packed differently than the warehouse seems to be capable of doing.  They really need to know there's a problem and FIX IT.  There were a couple of breakable items in there that were packed securely with plenty of cushioning, so at least there's that.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 27, 2014)

I should have just called today. It's been three full days and I still have no response to my e-mail.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 28, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I should have just called today. It's been three full days and I still have no response to my e-mail.


I've always received faster responses when I contacted them through Facebook.  Did you try there yet?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 28, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I've always received faster responses when I contacted them through Facebook.  Did you try there yet?


I didn't, but I will now!

It wouldn't be so irritating if I didn't see so many people getting responses to emails they sent after mine. Like, I'm pretty sure they responded to most people's e-mails about picking samples this month and that was a day after my e-mail was sent.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jun 28, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I didn't, but I will now!
> 
> It wouldn't be so irritating if I didn't see so many people getting responses to emails they sent after mine. Like, I'm pretty sure they responded to most people's e-mails about picking samples this month and that was a day after my e-mail was sent.


Yeah, they are all over the place with emails.  Except for one time (about the Kate Spade necklace), I've always received a response and resolution from somebody at Facebook within a day/day 1/2.  (business days)


----------



## meaganola (Jun 28, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I didn't, but I will now!
> 
> It wouldn't be so irritating if I didn't see so many people getting responses to emails they sent after mine. Like, I'm pretty sure they responded to most people's e-mails about picking samples this month and that was a day after my e-mail was sent.


I know they can triage requests, although I don't know whether they actually do.  I wonder if the sample-picking was prioritized ahead of other things due to the timeframe involved.  There are certain things that get pushed ahead of other things for me at certain times of the month in my job (we're past "what can we put off until Don and Phil get back?" and on to "what can we put off until after month-end?" right now), so I can see them having an all-hands-on-deck call for dealing with the sample selection firestorm, and then they can deal with the other issues once that nightmare died down.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jun 28, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Well there's a new one, lol.  Somebody who got their ear buds after all, but not their actual order.  Oh man.. Sorry you got a leaky mess and not your actual order, but yay for ear buds!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> What did you order and not receive?  I wonder if it is because they just messed up or if they are out of the products and not notifying about it?  Was your invoice correct?


I ordered the Ruffian Rapture and Classics Collections, this was the third attempt for them to actually get my order to me and when it arrived, only the Rapture collection was in the box, but I did receive a bottle of Jaunt Capsule Parfum that isn't even in the bb shop. (I also had a leaky BP conditioner and an eyeko liner in my pick two, at least the liner was ok.)


----------



## basementsong (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm starting to worry that my most recent order is headed off to a TOTALLY different state. I ordered the Supergoop SPF serum, a Beauty Blender double, and a pick two on Thursday and, miraculously, they shipped that evening via UPS and said its on track to arrive Monday, 6/30.

All my other orders from BB since the warehouse move have gone from Nashville, TN &gt; Roanoke, VA &gt; me, in Arlington, VA. This is true for pretty much anything I order from anyone that ships to me from a point further south -- my packages always go through Roanoke, to a local distribution facility, and then on to me.

This time my pack age went from Nashville to Lenexa, KS. Where it has been sitting since Friday. Lenexa, KS is also a heck of a lot closer to Arlington, Texas than Virginia! 

Really hope this somehow routes back to me ASAP. I could really, really use those Beauty Blenders.


----------



## jayeme (Jun 30, 2014)

This is weird - I already called last week and found out the Laura Geller Balance n Brighten that I ordered was out of stock and not coming. They refunded me. Today, I looked in my account and they took away six points, and the reason is "Refund" and then my order number...how is negative six points a refund???? But then they added a hundred as "Sorry: Backordered item" so I can't complain too much. I just don't get it.


----------



## KaitC13 (Jun 30, 2014)

The promos need to have a counter shown.

Example:  10 more left and as soon as someone purchases it, it will show 9 more left (in real time or at least if someone attempts to order the counter can say 0 left, order unable to be placed.)

I don't know what is so hard about this.  The warehouse should be able to say how much they have in stock.  HOWEVER, how often do you hear of someone getting doubles of something in an order or a BB…?  

Bottom line - they need to show how many are left at a certain point.  Perhaps starting when it gets down to 50.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jul 1, 2014)

KaitC13 said:


> The promos need to have a counter shown.
> 
> Example:  10 more left and as soon as someone purchases it, it will show 9 more left (in real time or at least if someone attempts to order the counter can say 0 left, order unable to be placed.)
> 
> ...


I got TRIPLES. I should clarify that I received triples of three different orders and they all came separately, but I did get triples of almost everything I ordered. And Jenna said I could keep them all. And she gave me points. BUT it wasn't without a lot of frustration and patience, I swear that this was the one time I've ever been close to tears with an online order. If I didn't have a yearly sub I would've rage-quit, just from this issue alone. I hope they work on their warehouse issues because what happened with my orders should not have happened at all.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 1, 2014)

Never heard back on my e-mail I sent (more than 3 days) so I called today. 

They're sending me the correct dry shampoo (VIP shipping, whatever that means) and sent me a return label to send back the wrong one. I guess I don't really have a problem sending it back since they're sending me the right one but...I've never had Birchbox ask me to send something back! 

She also gave me 100 points which is nice. I would have asked for them if she didn't offer.


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 1, 2014)

Miracle of miracles... I actually got my order today (everything was included and nothing was damaged)... _and_ I got the Skullcandy GWP.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 1, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Miracle of miracles... I actually got my order today (everything was included and nothing was damaged)... _and_ I got the Skullcandy GWP.


HOLY CRAP.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Is it sad that I'm impressed?


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 1, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> HOLY CRAP.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Is it sad that I'm impressed?


I don't even know how this happened. I've had an issue with almost every single order I've placed with Birchbox. XD I was definitely surprised and impressed today, haha.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jul 1, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Miracle of miracles... I actually got my order today (everything was included and nothing was damaged)... _and_ I got the Skullcandy GWP.


Glad you got the earphones!


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 1, 2014)

mirandamanda said:


> Glad you got the earphones!


Thank you!  :wub:


----------



## probablyedible (Jul 1, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Miracle of miracles... I actually got my order today (everything was included and nothing was damaged)... _and_ I got the Skullcandy GWP.


I didn't get my earphones even though I placed it on the same day as you.  What was even crappier was this morning I received an email form Birchbox saying that the earphones are out of stock but hey not to worry, I didn't get charged for them.  Are you freaking kidding me?!??  Of course I wasn't going to be charged for a gift with purchase!  Also irked me that I got that out of stock email 10 days after I placed the order.  Then yup a few hours later UPS came with my delivery and no earphones.  I emailed them and pointed out that it's not out of stock as you can purchased them in the shop at full price and requested they send me my earphones among other angry choice words.  I'm so upset right now that all I can do is laugh.

I am happy that you got your earphones though!  I mean it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 1, 2014)

probablyedible said:


> I didn't get my earphones even though I placed it on the same day as you.  What was even crappier was this morning I received an email form Birchbox saying that the earphones are out of stock but hey not to worry, I didn't get charged for them.  Are you freaking kidding me?!??  Of course I wasn't going to be charged for a gift with purchase!  Also irked me that I got that out of stock email 10 days after I placed the order.  Then yup a few hours later UPS came with my delivery and no earphones.  I emailed them and pointed out that it's not out of stock as you can purchased them in the shop at full price and requested they send me my earphones among other angry choice words.  I'm so upset right now that all I can do is laugh.
> 
> I am happy that you got your earphones though!  I mean it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh man, I'm so sorry you didn't get yours.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ugh that is just so shitty of them. I hope that they reply and actually send you the earphones!!

To be honest, after everyone started reporting in about receiving orders with no earphones, I was fully prepared to _not_ receive them either and actually had a little speech ready for Birchbox since I was going to call them ASAP if the earphones weren't included. XD


----------



## Sadejane (Jul 1, 2014)

probablyedible said:


> I didn't get my earphones even though I placed it on the same day as you.  What was even crappier was this morning I received an email form Birchbox saying that the earphones are out of stock but hey not to worry, I didn't get charged for them.  Are you freaking kidding me?!??  Of course I wasn't going to be charged for a gift with purchase!  Also irked me that I got that out of stock email 10 days after I placed the order.  Then yup a few hours later UPS came with my delivery and no earphones.  I emailed them and pointed out that it's not out of stock as you can purchased them in the shop at full price and requested they send me my earphones among other angry choice words.  I'm so upset right now that all I can do is laugh.
> 
> I am happy that you got your earphones though!  I mean it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh, that's just unacceptable!  I'm so sorry you didn't get the headphones.  I think the key is to order the moment they announce a GWP.  I placed an order the same day the code came out (and mine actually came with my order), thinking "oh, these will be gone fast."  But days later, the headphone GWP was still listed in the bonus shop, which surprised me.  I'm bummed to find out they just didn't remove it when stock was sold out and they definitely need to honor it.  

I subscribed with the Kate Spade necklace promotion and am still really annoyed about that fiasco.  The points keep reeling me in, but if they keep making false promises to people, they're going to be in for a lot of BBB complaints.   

Keep us posted. . IMO, if the headphones are for sale in their shop, they're in stock and should be sent to you!


----------



## LethalLesal (Jul 1, 2014)

I returned something back on June 7th, and still haven't gotten my credit back.  I'm done shopping with them unless I know it's something I will love for sure. 

They received the item back 10 business days ago, back on the 17th of June, and I patiently waited until today in hopes that my credit would come back to me.  Still nothing.  I emailed earlier this afternoon, and of course, I haven't heard back from them.  Almost a month to get credit back... really?!


----------



## probablyedible (Jul 2, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> Oh man, I'm so sorry you didn't get yours.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ugh that is just so shitty of them. I hope that they reply and actually send you the earphones!!
> 
> To be honest, after everyone started reporting in about receiving orders with no earphones, I was fully prepared to _not_ receive them either and actually had a little speech ready for Birchbox since I was going to call them ASAP if the earphones weren't included. XD





Sadejane said:


> Oh, that's just unacceptable!  I'm so sorry you didn't get the headphones.  I think the key is to order the moment they announce a GWP.  I placed an order the same day the code came out (and mine actually came with my order), thinking "oh, these will be gone fast."  But days later, the headphone GWP was still listed in the bonus shop, which surprised me.  I'm bummed to find out they just didn't remove it when stock was sold out and they definitely need to honor it.
> 
> I subscribed with the Kate Spade necklace promotion and am still really annoyed about that fiasco.  The points keep reeling me in, but if they keep making false promises to people, they're going to be in for a lot of BBB complaints.
> 
> Keep us posted. . IMO, if the headphones are for sale in their shop, they're in stock and should be sent to you!



Cara responded and "confirmed" that they are indeed out of stock and gave me 100 points along with my choice of something else from the bonus shop.  I responded back and as politely as I could let them know that the earphones are still indeed in stock.  I even tried to check out with both the earphones and got all the way up to payment options/points.  I also got an automated email later reminding me I still have the earphones in my cart waiting be be checked out.  I mentioned they can send me the black ones in place of the Floral and Robin ones if need be LoL!


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 2, 2014)

Got an order in today, from my main account, and was supposed to have the ear phones in it.  They didn't arrive in the box of course.  But since I got them to send me a pair from the shop to honor their promo on my other order, I'll call it even and done on this one.


----------



## jayeme (Jul 2, 2014)

Ugh so frustrated. Two weeks ago, I placed an order, part of it ended up being out of stock. It took forever to get that sorted out, but I ended up with a refund and 200 points. So then I placed an order for a different product last week....only to have that not ship, either. I called today and was told that there is "low inventory" and they don't know when/if they will be able to ship. No points offered this time. They said they would let me know when they have figured out exactly how much of the item they have. ALL I WANT IS TO BUY THINGS, BIRCHBOX.


----------



## easybreezy (Jul 2, 2014)

probablyedible said:


> Cara responded and "confirmed" that they are indeed out of stock and gave me 100 points along with my choice of something else from the bonus shop.  I responded back and as politely as I could let them know that the earphones are still indeed in stock.  I even tried to check out with both the earphones and got all the way up to payment options/points.  I also got an automated email later reminding me I still have the earphones in my cart waiting be be checked out.  I mentioned they can send me the black ones in place of the Floral and Robin ones if need be LoL!


Usually promo items are provided by the company/manufacturer in a limited quantity, and then stocked separately from the actual store inventory.  Sometimes the manufacturer places restrictions on how the promo inventory can be used, how many store units they have to sell to participate in the promo, etc.  So just because they are in stock to purchase doesn't mean they aren't actually "sold" out of the free promo ones.  I get what you are saying though.


----------



## probablyedible (Jul 2, 2014)

Could all of you guys who have received the promo earphones confirm that they are in the same packaging/same anything else as the ones you could get for regular retail price in the shop and other places that carry them?  I got a response and they are saying the earphones in the bonus shop are not the same ones as in the full size shop and so they will not be sending me one even though they are similar.


----------



## probablyedible (Jul 2, 2014)

easybreezy said:


> Usually promo items are provided by the company/manufacturer in a limited quantity, and then stocked separately from the actual store inventory.  Sometimes the manufacturer places restrictions on how the promo inventory can be used, how many store units they have to sell to participate in the promo, etc.  So just because they are in stock to purchase doesn't mean they aren't actually "sold" out of the free promo ones.  I get what you are saying though.


This actually does make some sense.  I am just really irked at the fact that they don't have a better system in place by now for anything that gets sold out or for any promos they run for that matter.  They haven't been able to handle issues in a better and more timely manner unless you reach out many times and persist they resolve the matter at hand.


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 2, 2014)

probablyedible said:


> Could all of you guys who have received the promo earphones confirm that they are in the same packaging/same anything else as the ones you could get for regular retail price in the shop and other places that carry them? I got a response and they are saying the earphones in the bonus shop are not the same ones as in the full size shop and so they will not be sending me one even though they are similar.


They are the same ones here's what I got:


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 2, 2014)

probablyedible said:


> Could all of you guys who have received the promo earphones confirm that they are in the same packaging/same anything else as the ones you could get for regular retail price in the shop and other places that carry them?  I got a response and they are saying the earphones in the bonus shop are not the same ones as in the full size shop and so they will not be sending me one even though they are similar.


Pretty sure they're the same ones.


----------



## Pixikins (Jul 2, 2014)

probablyedible said:


> Could all of you guys who have received the promo earphones confirm that they are in the same packaging/same anything else as the ones you could get for regular retail price in the shop and other places that carry them?  I got a response and they are saying the earphones in the bonus shop are not the same ones as in the full size shop and so they will not be sending me one even though they are similar.


The dime ones in the yellow box I bought....the bombshell were the bonus....not same kind but pffffft someone is fibbing


----------



## juleshammond (Jul 2, 2014)

@@jayeme


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 2, 2014)

pixikins said:


> The dime ones in the yellow box I bought....the bombshell were the bonus....not same kind but pffffft someone is fibbing


How do you like the dime ones?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (if you've tried them already)


----------



## Pixikins (Jul 3, 2014)

ikecarus said:


> How do you like the dime ones?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (if you've tried them already)


funny story that.......my brother loves skullcandy too...I had the points....so I figured I'd get him a pair too......that is until I saw made for women all over the box  :hehe:  soooooo still contemplating whether to keep them or take them outta the box and give them to him. Though the bombshell ones are fantastic.....you gotta wonder how different men's ears and women's ears are though as they go on  and on about how the earbuds are designed for women


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 3, 2014)

pixikins said:


> funny story that.......my brother loves skullcandy too...I had the points....so I figured I'd get him a pair too......that is until I saw made for women all over the box  :hehe:  soooooo still contemplating whether to keep them or take them outta the box and give them to him. Though the bombshell ones are fantastic.....you gotta wonder how different men's ears and women's ears are though as they go on  and on about how the earbuds are designed for women


HAHAHA. Yeah, I love the bombshell ones so far but I was thinking of getting a cheaper pair for my brother (LOL) since he goes through them like crazy. May have to rethink the gift-giving since these are designed for women. XD


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 3, 2014)

probablyedible said:


> Could all of you guys who have received the promo earphones confirm that they are in the same packaging/same anything else as the ones you could get for regular retail price in the shop and other places that carry them?  I got a response and they are saying the earphones in the bonus shop are not the same ones as in the full size shop and so they will not be sending me one even though they are similar.


They are full of crap!  They are too the same ear buds/pouch, and same packaging. 

On another note... The warehouse screwed up my last order that I received today.  They only sent me 1 pack of yoga wipes instead of the 3 pack they were supposed to.  I messaged on Facebook for somebody to send me my missing packs.  I just want to be done with them.  Whatever circus they're running in the warehouse is beyond my limit of tolerance from a company.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 3, 2014)

pixikins said:


> funny story that.......my brother loves skullcandy too...I had the points....so I figured I'd get him a pair too......that is until I saw made for women all over the box :hehe: soooooo still contemplating whether to keep them or take them outta the box and give them to him. Though the bombshell ones are fantastic.....you gotta wonder how different men's ears and women's ears are though as they go on and on about how the earbuds are designed for women


My husband loves my bombshell ones, he lost his so he's been using mine. He doesn't care that they are supposed to be for women.


----------



## Pixikins (Jul 3, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> My husband loves my bombshell ones, he lost his so he's been using mine. He doesn't care that they are supposed to be for women.


So they don't fit funky or anything?


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 3, 2014)

He says they fit like any other earbuds.


----------



## inlustro (Jul 3, 2014)

I was really hoping I wouldn't have to post this and that everything would be resolved to my satisfaction, but there are some lingering warehouse issues unfortunately.

On May 28, I placed an order and specifically loaded up my cart to beyond $35 so that I would qualify for the free Mystery pack. 

I received the order the following week, approximately June 2 or 3. But it was missing the Mystery Pack. Knowing that in the past, the MP was shipped separately, I decided to wait a few more days before contacting CS.

By June 10, I had not received the MP, so I emailed to inquire if one was ever sent. I got an immediate response, an apology for the error, and was promised a replacement MP would be on its way.

On June 20, I still had not received the replacement MP, so I reached out again. This time I emailed and then followed up a few hours later with a phone call, and got put in touch with the same person who I had been emailing with. She promised to personally follow up with the warehouse and offered me "something else from the Bonus Shop" as a way of apology, and said she would reach back out to me in a few days once she heard something. Well, that "something" that she heard is something I think you all need to hear. Apparently, according to her via the warehouse, the replacement pack was held up because they needed to verify the shipping address (the very same address where I had received the original order which was missing the MP) which is a load of bull, but *currently there is no mechanism to trigger an alert when an order is not shipped b/c of an error*. So, basically, unless you call in and hound them, or that CS rep is so on top of the ball that s/he will personally follow up with the warehouse, your package will sit, packed and ready to go, in some holding bin of limbo. I was horrified to hear this and urged her, on phone and in the followup email, to relay how utterly unacceptable that practice is. So, again, she apologizes profusely, promises the replacement MP is on its way, along with the "bonus" bonus she had me pick out. I got the "order received, will ship soon" email right away.

Well, now here it is, July 3, and I still have not received ANYTHING. I emailed AGAIN today, and they are STILL SITTING IN THE HOLDING BIN OF LIMBO. Again, I received profuse apologies and a promise to follow up with the warehouse.

What the everlovin' F!?


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 3, 2014)

@@inlustro  The Holding Bin of Limbo needs to end.  Because that's messed up.   :wacko2:


----------



## inlustro (Jul 3, 2014)

It seriously does. That means my shipment sat in that Holding Bin of Limbo for the _entire month of June_. I can't even. I'm keeping my cool b/c it was just a stupid MP, but if they can't get a stupid freebie right why the heck would I trust them with my next $100 order??


----------



## easybreezy (Jul 3, 2014)

inlustro said:


> It seriously does. That means my shipment sat in that Holding Bin of Limbo for the _entire month of June_. I can't even. I'm keeping my cool b/c it was just a stupid MP, but if they can't get a stupid freebie right why the heck would I trust them with my next $100 order??


Someone mentioned this several months ago, so I guess they are doing absolutely nothing about it. They need to have one person (or more) devoted to following up on all of these pending warehouse issues. I don't get what they are thinking...


----------



## mirandamanda (Jul 4, 2014)

inlustro said:


> It seriously does. That means my shipment sat in that Holding Bin of Limbo for the _entire month of June_. I can't even. I'm keeping my cool b/c it was just a stupid MP, but if they can't get a stupid freebie right why the heck would I trust them with my next $100 order??


See, this is why I always, always email them _RIGHT AWAY_ about anything thats missing, leaking or broken. My orders were sitting there in the warehouse, waiting for shipment information, even though they already had it. Jenna was the one who had the warehouse resend the orders through, and she also sent the ones that were already waiting in the warehouse. The problem with the first orders were my shipping address, but after many emails back and forth, I finally convinced her that my address was correct. I initially emailed them after not receiving any shipping emails, which they are supposed to send after two business days and waiting for them for a week. If you're not happy with their shipping then tell them, they need to know that, even if you don't want to complain. How else are they going to know how their customers feel?


----------



## probablyedible (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks to all those for posting pictures of the earphones and confirming they are one in the same as the full size shop.  I am more satisfied with this response than all the ones I have been receiving from Cara.  This is the response I got since I again argued that the GWP earphones are the same ones as in the full size shop.  This sounds genuine and I wished they could've responded like this at the beginning instead of how they were offering different earphones.



> Thanks so much for writing in and I deeply apologize for any continued trouble with this Gift with Purchase!
> 
> I can also confirm that the full-size earphones are the same that we offered with this gift with purchase. However, to clarify, we were allotted a specific amount of stock of these earphones to give out as gifts with purchase, and that stock existed separately from the stock in our full-size shop. Unfortunately, the gift with purchase stock has now been exhausted, and we are unable to send out the earphones that are part of our full-size shop stock. I sincerely apologize for the confusion here!
> 
> ...



I think at this point I will just go ahead and pick two items from the bonus shop.  I'm thinking maybe two of the Ace samples packs?  It's still not near the price tag of $49.99 and not nearly as cool as the earphones but at this point I think that's my only option.


----------



## Angelalh (Jul 4, 2014)

ok guys i did 3 orders 2 days ago and 1 order sunday

i have a po box and i know thats been what has been messing up most of the shipping so i called after i did the 3 orders because i had another question too

and mentioned on the phone that i know theres been issues with po box shipping... she asked if sje could email me and get all 4 order numbers so there wont be any delays

to my surprise the 3 orders i did that day all shipped out the next day (yesterday) and are supposed to be here saturday

but the 1st order from the 29th still hasn't shipped out yet!

so i think if you have a po box and do an order call/email immediately after placing the order and there will be no delays


----------



## crescentmoon (Jul 4, 2014)

inlustro said:


> On June 20, I still had not received the replacement MP, so I reached out again. This time I emailed and then followed up a few hours later with a phone call, and got put in touch with the same person who I had been emailing with. She promised to personally follow up with the warehouse and offered me "something else from the Bonus Shop" as a way of apology, and said she would reach back out to me in a few days once she heard something. Well, that "something" that she heard is something I think you all need to hear. Apparently, according to her via the warehouse, the replacement pack was held up because they needed to verify the shipping address (the very same address where I had received the original order which was missing the MP) which is a load of bull, but *currently there is no mechanism to trigger an alert when an order is not shipped b/c of an error*. So, basically, unless you call in and hound them, or that CS rep is so on top of the ball that s/he will personally follow up with the warehouse, your package will sit, packed and ready to go, in some holding bin of limbo. I was horrified to hear this and urged her, on phone and in the followup email, to relay how utterly unacceptable that practice is. So, again, she apologizes profusely, promises the replacement MP is on its way, along with the "bonus" bonus she had me pick out. I got the "order received, will ship soon" email right away.
> 
> Well, now here it is, July 3, and I still have not received ANYTHING. I emailed AGAIN today, and they are STILL SITTING IN THE HOLDING BIN OF LIMBO. Again, I received profuse apologies and a promise to follow up with the warehouse.
> 
> What the everlovin' F!?


I think this was my problem! I opened up 2 birchbox accounts in addition to my 2 main accounts and both subscriptions keeps on having a problem getting to me. On both accounts either one month its delivered or one month it is not with perpetual limbo. I keep on getting birchbox points and extensions because of the problems. I checked my main accounts where there are no shipping issues and I realized I used the abbreviation of the city and on the ones without shipping issues I used the larger town name. Both are acceptable by the post office. I updated those accounts and I think this is what is causing the issues. 

.................THAT IS REALLY MESSED UP IF THAT IS WHAT IT ALL CAME DOWN TO.


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 5, 2014)

Still waiting for my order from 6/20 to ship :/ I hate that I have to call them every single time I place an order. I'm getting ready to give up on Birchbox.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 5, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> Still waiting for my order from 6/20 to ship :/ I hate that I have to call them every single time I place an order. I'm getting ready to give up on Birchbox.


June 20th?!!! If I were in your shoes, I would give them hell to pay.  You made an order over two weeks ago and they haven't done their part yet? Smh birchbox.


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 5, 2014)

nc42 said:


> June 20th?!!! If I were in your shoes, I would give them hell to pay. You made an order over two weeks ago and they haven't done their part yet? Smh birchbox.


I have UPS my choice and I can see that a label was created on 6/23. My order has just been sitting in their warehouse for almost 2 weeks. I'm calling on Monday and giving them hell. The items I ordered are still in stock (according to their website), so there's no reason why it hasn't shipped. I miss the days when I could order something on a Tuesday and have it in my hands on a Friday.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 5, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> I have UPS my choice and I can see that a label was created on 6/23. My order has just been sitting in their warehouse for almost 2 weeks. I'm calling on Monday and giving them hell. The items I ordered are still in stock (according to their website), so there's no reason why it hasn't shipped. I miss the days when I could order something on a Tuesday and have it in my hands on a Friday.


You have more patience that I do.  After five business days, I would've emailed them to see what's going on.  After that I would harass them daily until it shipped. I'm a good and loyal customer until a company does me wrong. After that I can be a company's worst nightmare, lol. 

Also try their social media (facebook and twitter) if you have them.  Their facebook page responded to me on a weekend, and their twitter rep is pretty good too.


----------



## katiecoll (Jul 7, 2014)

I ordered my sister the LE mermaid box, and the sea salt spray cap was unscrewed and leaked all over the box. I called and they are sending her a new spray and gave 100 points too.


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 10, 2014)

I called Monday to inquire about the order I placed on 6/20. Emily couldn't explain why it hadn't shipped, but she placed another order for me and said it would ship via express shipping. She also gave me 100 points for the trouble.

My order was delivered on Tuesday (even though I never got a tracking email). The GWP Skull Candy earbuds were listed on the packing slip but were not in the package. I didn't really think much of it because I knew they were sold out and Birchbox had already given me a resolution. Today I received the GWP earbuds in a separate package mailed via USPS. I also received tracking for the order Emily placed. Now I'm going to have to email them and see what they want me to do with that second order.

I don't really know what's going on in that warehouse, but Birchbox really needs to get their act together. It's got to be costing them a lot of money.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 10, 2014)

It's situations like that that make me think one day they are just going to go out of business.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 10, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> I called Monday to inquire about the order I placed on 6/20. Emily couldn't explain why it hadn't shipped, but she placed another order for me and said it would ship via express shipping. She also gave me 100 points for the trouble.
> 
> My order was delivered on Tuesday (even though I never got a tracking email). The GWP Skull Candy earbuds were listed on the packing slip but were not in the package. I didn't really think much of it because I knew they were sold out and Birchbox had already given me a resolution. Today I received the GWP earbuds in a separate package mailed via USPS. I also received tracking for the order Emily placed. Now I'm going to have to email them and see what they want me to do with that second order.
> 
> I don't really know what's going on in that warehouse, but Birchbox really needs to get their act together. It's got to be costing them a lot of money.


Yay! I'm glad everything worked out for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lisa80 (Jul 10, 2014)

I placed an order from the Birchbox shop on the 7th and it shipped fast, got the tracking email, it was coming today...yay! And then as I check the USPS site I get this lovely message:

Your item was forwarded to a different address at 11:16 am on July 10, 2014 in HARRISONBURG, VA. This was because of forwarding instructions or because the address or ZIP Code on the label was incorrect. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.

Great! I obviously didn't forward it to an address in another city so I'm assuming this is Birchbox that slapped a wrong label on there...guess I'll be making a call if this doesn't get sorted. :angry:


----------



## katiecoll (Jul 11, 2014)

Lisa80 said:


> I placed an order from the Birchbox shop on the 7th and it shipped fast, got the tracking email, it was coming today...yay! And then as I check the USPS site I get this lovely message:
> 
> Your item was forwarded to a different address at 11:16 am on July 10, 2014 in HARRISONBURG, VA. This was because of forwarding instructions or because the address or ZIP Code on the label was incorrect. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.
> 
> Great! I obviously didn't forward it to an address in another city so I'm assuming this is Birchbox that slapped a wrong label on there...guess I'll be making a call if this doesn't get sorted. :angry:


Oh my gosh, the exact same thing happened to me today! I went back and double checked the address on my account, since it's a brand new one I just opened I figured I may have put the wrong zip code in but nope! I was debating if I should call or not, but I figured if give it a day or two. So weird!


----------



## Lisa80 (Jul 11, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> Oh my gosh, the exact same thing happened to me today! I went back and double checked the address on my account, since it's a brand new one I just opened I figured I may have put the wrong zip code in but nope! I was debating if I should call or not, but I figured if give it a day or two. So weird!


I checked the USPS website this morning and my package has now left Harrisonburg and is headed to Norfolk...still not even close to my city...I guess I will see where it decides to stop off thru the weekend...so annoying...and my address and zip are correct so who knows


----------



## katiecoll (Jul 11, 2014)

Lisa80 said:


> I checked the USPS website this morning and my package has now left Harrisonburg and is headed to Norfolk...still not even close to my city...I guess I will see where it decides to stop off thru the weekend...so annoying...and my address and zip are correct so who knows


My box went to the wrong USPS sorting hub, but my tracking this morning shows they got it to the right one last night and the alert message is gone. I should get it today. Interested to see what the shipping label says that screwed it up!


----------



## Lisa80 (Jul 12, 2014)

katiecoll said:


> My box went to the wrong USPS sorting hub, but my tracking this morning shows they got it to the right one last night and the alert message is gone. I should get it today. Interested to see what the shipping label says that screwed it up!


well my box went to 3 different cities before reaching me today...and Birchbox had the correct address so it was the post office that screwed up...but at least it got to me


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 14, 2014)

So I placed an order on Thursday and with my Ace status said 2-Day air shipping would be here by Tuesday. I still haven't gotten a shipping notice from BB. I am going to call, that's warranted right?


----------



## bonita22 (Jul 14, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> So I placed an order on Thursday and with my Ace status said 2-Day air shipping would be here by Tuesday. I still haven't gotten a shipping notice from BB. I am going to call, that's warranted right?


You definitely should call. Your order should've shipped already.


----------



## celiajuno (Jul 14, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> So I placed an order on Thursday and with my Ace status said 2-Day air shipping would be here by Tuesday. I still haven't gotten a shipping notice from BB. I am going to call, that's warranted right?


I received an order today for which I never received a shipping notice. If your package wasn't delivered today though, and you were supposed to get it, I would definitely let them know. Birchbox's Ace Program needs a lot of help.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 14, 2014)

celiajuno said:


> I received an order today for which I never received a shipping notice. If your package wasn't delivered today though, and you were supposed to get it, I would definitely let them know. Birchbox's Ace Program needs a lot of help.


I agree.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 14, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> You definitely should call. Your order should've shipped already.





celiajuno said:


> I received an order today for which I never received a shipping notice. If your package wasn't delivered today though, and you were supposed to get it, I would definitely let them know. Birchbox's Ace Program needs a lot of help.


I ended up calling (took a few times to get through) and was told that somehow my shipping got downgraded to ground &amp; my account hadn't been upgraded. It has been on the move since Saturday too! Anyway, my rep gave me 100 points and apologized a lot. Hopefully it all comes intact, there was some fragile stuff in there!!


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 14, 2014)

The whole ACE free 2 day is beyond a joke.  I have done it once and it was a disaster.  Doing the normal free shipping works well for me.  I get my package within 3-4 days of ordering.


----------



## rachelshine (Jul 14, 2014)

@@KaitC13 good to know!! I'll definitely just ignore the ~Ace~ perk next time I make an order. 

At least I got 100 points though, free $10 seeing as my entire order was all points anyway LOL.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 15, 2014)

rachelshine said:


> @@KaitC13 good to know!! I'll definitely just ignore the ~Ace~ perk next time I make an order.
> 
> At least I got 100 points though, free $10 seeing as my entire order was all points anyway LOL.


My question is how are they making money, I think this year I have gotten like 50 bucks in points from silly mistakes they keep making at the warehouse :/ that's just crazy,,,,lol... I mean I like my free stuff but wow :/ hahah


----------



## Angelalh (Jul 15, 2014)

ugh the warehouse really really needs to get its shit together!

i ordered an ace sample pack on july 1st

i got my order no acepack

so i emailed and joey told me that they were being packed and sent out on july 9th

i always get my orders in 2-3 days so i emailed again and this is the response

really from july 9th to july 15th they still cant send out a package with 3 random things in it?!?!?!?!?

Hi Angela,

I'm so sorry this hasn't shipped to you yet! The order should have been automatically fulfilled once the inventory was back. I have reached out to our logistics team to push the order through. Currently, it looks like it is in the last stage in the warehouse before shipping out. I will follow back up with you as soon as I hear back.

In the interest of not keeping you waiting any longer, I have also placed a new order for the Ace Sample Pack to ship to you. I will make sure the Sample Pack gets out to you as soon as possible, with whichever one of these methods is fastest.

Very Best,

Joey


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 15, 2014)

I don't think any of them, in any department, really know what the heck they're doing anymore.  Especially with no system of checks and balances etc as stated before.  

In my last order received, I had ordered the yoga mat wipes, which come in a set of 3 packs of 10 wipes each.  They sent me one package of 10 wipes.  So I messaged them on Facebook about it, and said I wanted my missing 2 packs of wipes. 

They sent it to me with next day shipping from UPS, and the warehouse sent me two whole new 3 pack-sets of wipes... so 6 packs of 10 wipes each, when they should have only sent me 2 packs of 10 wipes.. or at most one whole set (3 packs) if they couldn't/wouldn't break them up.  In whole, I got 7 packs of 10 wipes, when I only paid for 3.  

In the long run, the wipes are only 10$ for a set of 3 packs, but still, they seem to have similar mistakes all-the-time.  They are throwing products out like Halloween candy on a daily basis, along with store credit...  They've always had similar problems since before the warehouse move... but they seem to have imploded on irregularities and issues this year!


----------



## sweetharlot (Jul 15, 2014)

So I posted quite awhile ago about how they sent me a Rosanna vessel with a crappy lid that didn't fit. They said they would send a new one and the rep said she would personally assure that the new one had a good lid. Ok. So I get a shipping notice and then a few days later I receive a new vessel. This one is the same if not worse with the lid not fitting. Since it only cost $15 to start and I only paid $5 because I used 100 points I decided to just let it go and not say anything about still not being happy with the item. I figured they would either send ANOTHER bad one or refund me if I sent them back but I didn't feel like dealing with it over $5 anymore.

I forget about it pretty much. Then, weeks later I get another response on the same email that the previous rep sent where she said she would send another, with a different rep saying they can't send another now and they would give me 100 points and refund my original purchase price. Since I'm not happy with the replacement item I decided not to tell them they DID send another. It should have been obvious to them anyway - the replacement order is on my account and everything - so I guess it's shady but I never told them I did get another, albeit also defective, one. It also annoys me because it is still listed as in stock on their site so they obvious plan to keep selling them even though she claimed there was a manufacturing problem and that is why they couldn't send more. I feel like they know they are defective and they know I will complain so that is why they decided to just refund me anyway.

Anyway, to make them look even dumber, as I said I only paid $5 on my card, the other $10 was in 100 points yet they refunded $15 to my CC, not $5 on the CC and 100 points back in my account. So in the end I got 2 defective vessels (I can still use them, just mainly without the lids) for free, 100 points and profited $10 in cash on my CC above what I paid.

How are they making $ indeed??


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 15, 2014)

WTF is going on at bbx? When their warehouse moved from NJ to TN did the NJ employees quit and just hired anyone off the street at their TN warehouse? Geez.


----------



## sweetharlot (Jul 15, 2014)

I placed two more orders (one for my mom and one for me) really early this morning. One shipped almost immediately and the other has not shipped yet. Wonder what will happen this time? I miss the days where my orders were perfect and prompt.

A friend of mine is new to BB and she got THREE boxes and none are the one on her box page. She just asked me how many she is supposed to get in a month, haha. She checked and was only charged once. I'm growing concerned BB is going to put themselves out of business at this point! oO

EDIT: Whoops, I thought I edited my above post to include this post but I guess I made a new post!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 15, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> I placed two more orders really early this morning. One shipped almost immediately and the other has not shipped yet. Wonder what will happen this time?
> 
> A friend of mine is new to BB and she got THREE boxes and none are the one on her box page. She just asked me how many she is supposed to get in a month, haha. She checked and was only charged once. I'm growing concerned BB is going to put themselves out of business at this point! oO


that happened to me back in may, smh


----------



## Angelalh (Jul 16, 2014)

so finally got my ace pack shipped out today

Hi Angela,

You're not bugging me at all!

I have good news, it looks like both the original order and the new order I placed have shipped! You can view your tracking here:

deleted tracking

and here:

deleted tracking

You'll be getting two packs, but please keep them both as an apology from us for how long it took to get this issue resolved.

Very Best,

Joey
Discovery Specialist

ive had 2 shipments with issues the last couple weeks and joey helped with all shes great

i ended up getting an extra ace pack, and 150 points for my troubles

which damn it i deserve after this lol

the order that the ace pack was on was july 1st!!

i got another shipment in today finally and that was ordered on JUNE 29th


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 16, 2014)

My order that I made on the 10th still hasn't shipped. This is the second time I've had to hound them about when my order will ship. A little ridiculous considering I've had orders from other companies ship within a few hours of ordering, or at the latest the next day or two. How they are still having warehouse issues is beyond me, but I shouldn't have to email them about when my order will ship every [redacted] time! I need some of these items for Summerswap, and I'm starting to feel behind on my gift when my big items aren't here yet.


----------



## sweetharlot (Jul 16, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> My order that I made on the 10th still hasn't shipped. This is the second time I've had to hound them about when my order will ship. A little ridiculous considering I've had orders from other companies ship within a few hours of ordering, or at the latest the next day or two. How they are still having warehouse issues is beyond me, but I shouldn't have to email them about when my order will ship every [redacted] time! I need some of these items for Summerswap, and I'm starting to feel behind on my gift when my big items aren't here yet.


I don't understand how sometimes an order ships super fast and then other times it takes many days! I placed 2 orders late Monday and one shipped a few hours later and the other still hasn't shipped. The order that has not shipped yet was smaller and contained only items that were also in the other order that shipped right away! I then placed an order late last night/early this morning and it shipped in like 3 hours. Not nearly as annoying as waiting the 6(!) days you have but it's still annoying because of how often it's not within 2 business days like they claim.


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 17, 2014)

I, too, have been wondering how much money they have lost since the move.  I know we are a small community compared to BB customers as a whole, but just from BB forum - there has been a lot of "freebies" and points awarded.  This year will not be a good profit year for them.  I wonder how many others, who aren't a part of MUT, have complained about orders and have been compensated.

I put in an order for headphones for a BB extra this month - didn't get it. I e-mail and they sent it as a 2 day.  Should be getting it tomorrow.

I pulled the trigger and made an order on something I wanted.  Just waiting on my shipment notice.  Hopefully no screw ups or forgotten order.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 17, 2014)

I've been wondering if maybe the warehouse might be outsourced and if their contract might put the burden for all of this loss on the warehouse contracting company, not Birchbox.


----------



## basementsong (Jul 17, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I've been wondering if maybe the warehouse might be outsourced and if their contract might put the burden for all of this loss on the warehouse contracting company, not Birchbox.


I wouldn't be surprise AT ALL if this were the case.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 17, 2014)

Well good news is I got the shipment email from my order, and apparently it was shipped on the 14th, even though my account said "Processing". So it's supposed to be here Monday the 21st.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 17, 2014)

Still waiting for a box to ship. The label says the box is chilling in their warehouse. So annoyed.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 17, 2014)

I got my order notice today that my order had shipped.

Then I got my order from UPS, today.

I only ordered two days, they were on the ball with this order, the only delay was my shipping email.


----------



## saku (Jul 17, 2014)

i ordered on sunday and had free 2-day shipping. i received my order yesterday, just like estimated. but only got my shipping email today..


----------



## sweetharlot (Jul 17, 2014)

I got a shipping notice for one order right away but didn't get the one for an order I placed right after (that actually shipped at the same time) until 2 days afterward.

We have a total of 4 orders (split, of course, to get 4 mystery pick 2s) coming this way as well as 1 replacement Ruffian Rosary polish. I really hope there are no issues! The more I say that the more I'm probably jinxing it...


----------



## Queennie (Jul 18, 2014)

And is it normal that my Birchbox page of July (What I will be getting) has not updated yet?   -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 18, 2014)

Queennie said:


> And is it normal that my Birchbox page of July (What I will be getting) has not updated yet? -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If you joined after July 8th, nope. It takes ten days to upload the info.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 18, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I don't think any of them, in any department, really know what the heck they're doing anymore.  Especially with no system of checks and balances etc as stated before.
> 
> In my last order received, I had ordered the yoga mat wipes, which come in a set of 3 packs of 10 wipes each.  They sent me one package of 10 wipes.  So I messaged them on Facebook about it, and said I wanted my missing 2 packs of wipes.
> 
> ...


OMG - this just happened tome....I ordered the Jasmine 7 fresh feet wipes (the 3 pack) and I got the fresh feet wipes for kids - only one pack.

they just reordered - I hope I get my 3pack!!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 22, 2014)

I'd like to encourage anyone who is ordering a fairly large order from BB to use UPS shipping. I've gotten one large order from them with UPS and it was very fast, and my latest order is speeding it's way right to my house in the middle of nowhere.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 22, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I'd like to encourage anyone who is ordering a fairly large order from BB to use UPS shipping. I've gotten one large order from them with UPS and it was very fast, and my latest order is speeding it's way right to my house in the middle of nowhere.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It really depends on where you live and what you order. For instance anything coming from the east coast to me, going UPS gets to me in 7 days. FedEx takes 5-6. USPS usually takes 4. So while I appreciate UPS and FedEx coming to my door, UPS is definitely not the fastest for me.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 22, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> It really depends on where you live and what you order. For instance anything coming from the east coast to me, going UPS gets to me in 7 days. FedEx takes 5-6. USPS usually takes 4. So while I appreciate UPS and FedEx coming to my door, UPS is definitely not the fastest for me.


Same for me too.  UPS takes twice as long as USPS for my orders.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 22, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Same for me too.  UPS takes twice as long as USPS for my orders.


me too. i'm team fedex and usps b/c they deliver on saturdays and ups delivers around 6-7pm to my house -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 23, 2014)

I still have yet to get the nail polish that they confirmed for me LAST MONTH.  I had to follow up every week to see what's going on and now they manually have to send it to me, smh.  I'm so sick of micromanaging this company.


----------



## KaitC13 (Jul 24, 2014)

Not BB fault (unless they packaged stuff horribly)...

My most recent order that I purchased with points was damaged.  I went to see where my package was and it was at the local UPS hub but reported damaged.  I'm sure the soap I just purchased busted…I may never find out. 

So either BB didn't pack it well enough or UPS used my box for batting practice.

I just sent BB an e-mail with the tracking link to show them.

As I was typing this I just got an e-mail - looks like they are resending it all over again.  Jenna gave me 100 points for the trouble- yay for that! BUT: Noooooooo….I really wanted to use the brush cleaning kit today!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 27, 2014)

finally got my polish from bbx that wasn't included in my box when it shipped. i got relic and i will get a mani-pedi with this later on this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 28, 2014)

biancardi said:


> OMG - this just happened tome....I ordered the Jasmine 7 fresh feet wipes (the 3 pack) and I got the fresh feet wipes for kids - only one pack.
> 
> they just reordered - I hope I get my 3pack!!


they sent me the same darn item again.  Sigh.  And my other order that had the alima pure tint in holly berry ...they sent me rhubarb...

I am getting tired of these warehouse issues.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 28, 2014)

Oh boy, another problem to report...had a Birchbox order out for delivery today and now it's saying it's been delivered, but UPS hasn't come by and it's not here. It was supposedly just delivered, so it wasn't stolen, I've been home. I just went outside as soon as the tracking updated. But I'll wait until the end of the day, and then I'll have to figure out how to report to UPS, and email Birchbox. It had an item for my Summerswap buddy, so if it doesn't get here this week, I may have to send it out separate from my box.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 28, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Oh boy, another problem to report...had a Birchbox order out for delivery today and now it's saying it's been delivered, but UPS hasn't come by and it's not here. It was supposedly just delivered, so it wasn't stolen, I've been home. I just went outside as soon as the tracking updated. But I'll wait until the end of the day, and then I'll have to figure out how to report to UPS, and email Birchbox. It had an item for my Summerswap buddy, so if it doesn't get here this week, I may have to send it out separate from my box.


Either UPS delivered it to the wrong address, or they scanned it early (which they aren't supposed to do, but it happens).  Hope your package shows up soon!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 28, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Either UPS delivered it to the wrong address, or they scanned it early (which they aren't supposed to do, but it happens).  Hope your package shows up soon!


I'm hoping it was just scanned early, as a 4PM UPS delivery for my house is pretty unheard of early.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 28, 2014)

It made it. Was actually delivered about an hour or two later. I've never had our UPS person do that, which kind of pisses me off.


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 28, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> It made it. Was actually delivered about an hour or two later. I've never had our UPS person do that, which kind of pisses me off.


Sometimes the drivers will scan the rest of the boxes they have for the day all at once, and then go deliver them.  It sames them a little bit of time rather than doing it as they go individually.  But yes, it pisses people off!  Especially if you're specifically waiting around for it or took the day off to get the package etc.  

Was your order right?  That's the million dollar question, lol.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 29, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Sometimes the drivers will scan the rest of the boxes they have for the day all at once, and then go deliver them.  It sames them a little bit of time rather than doing it as they go individually.  But yes, it pisses people off!  Especially if you're specifically waiting around for it or took the day off to get the package etc.
> 
> Was your order right?  That's the million dollar question, lol.


It was surprisingly. But now my FedEx guy is definitely my favorite now. He gets here before noon most days. Curse you UPS making me worry irrationally!


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 29, 2014)

got another ambrosia nail polish on my own, lol. i guess the warehouse didn't forget about me this month, lol


----------



## eliu8108 (Jul 29, 2014)

I ordered a Skin&amp;Co serum with the intention of gifting it, and while it was delivered quickly, it was shipped only in a padded envelope. The box arrived crushed and almost falling apart, along with scratches on the cap. Emailed Birchbox and a new order was placed and I already received a tracking number! Hopefully this one does not get beat up or is at least packaged better..


----------



## chaostheory (Jul 29, 2014)

I order birchbox man for my husband (even tho he's yet to use ANYTHING from his boxes and it's $20 but he insists he likes the box haha)

Anyways it was missing the Clinique moisturizer, resulting in a 4 item box. I emailed them a picture. I wonder if they'll send out the sample or points?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Aug 1, 2014)

I was so excited to see the rose color of the sheer lip lube had come back in stock. The package got here exactly two business days after my order. However, I was disappointed to find the lip product had dislocated from the container and stuck to the cap. I don't know how to get the product out, so I wrote customer service an email. Even worse, I don't think the color will look good on me...it's more pink than pictures.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 2, 2014)

Still waiting for the order I placed on Sunday to ship.


----------



## sstich79 (Aug 4, 2014)

flipflopgirl said:


> I was so excited to see the rose color of the sheer lip lube had come back in stock. The package got here exactly two business days after my order. However, I was disappointed to find the lip product had dislocated from the container and stuck to the cap. I don't know how to get the product out, so I wrote customer service an email. Even worse, I don't think the color will look good on me...it's more pink than pictures.


I had the same problem with mine, and they sent me a replacement.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 6, 2014)

My box has been going to Atlanta, then next stop my local post office since March, but this time it's visiting the East Coast first. I bet it goes back through Fishers, IN before it gets to me.

Your item departed a shipping partner facility at 4:18 pm on August 5, 2014 in ELIZABETHPORT, NJ 07206. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.

- Arrived Shipping Partner Facility, August 5, 2014, 9:56 am, ELIZABETHPORT, NJ 07206

- Picked Up by Shipping Partner, August 2, 2014, 7:11 pm, MOUNT JULIET, TN 37122


----------



## Spazkatt (Aug 6, 2014)

Why do I ever place orders with Birchbox? I got my suki scrub...which leaked. And my pick two was awful TWO of the SAME Proper soaps.

UPDATE: After reviewing the description for the mystery two-pack, it states one should be a deluxe sample, so I sent an email to CS about the leaked Suki and the mystery pack. They placed another order before they even responded to my email ! They also gave me 100pts...


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 7, 2014)

Here it is:

Your item arrived at a shipping partner facility at 3:44 am on August 6, 2014 in FISHERS, IN 46037. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.

- Departed Shipping Partner Facility, August 5, 2014, 4:18 pm, ELIZABETHPORT, NJ 07206

- Arrived Shipping Partner Facility, August 5, 2014, 9:56 am, ELIZABETHPORT, NJ 07206

- Picked Up by Shipping Partner, August 2, 2014, 7:11 pm, MOUNT JULIET, TN 37122


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 7, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> My box has been going to Atlanta, then next stop my local post office since March, but this time it's visiting the East Coast first. I bet it goes back through Fishers, IN before it gets to me.
> 
> Your item departed a shipping partner facility at 4:18 pm on August 5, 2014 in ELIZABETHPORT, NJ 07206. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.
> 
> ...


Mine is doing the same thing.  I have never had a BB go through NJ.  Mine always go TN, IN then to me in IL.  This month it's going from TN to NJ.  Why?!

So irritating.  :angry:


----------



## Angelalh (Aug 7, 2014)

got ya beat... i am also in illinois

8/4/2014 04:26 PM In Transit Fishers, IN 46037 8/4/2014 02:01 AM In Transit LOMBARD, IL 601481212 8/3/2014 03:01 PM In Transit Elizabeth, NJ 07206 8/3/2014 11:12 AM Your package is on its way! Elizabeth, NJ 07206 8/1/2014 08:02 PM Your package has been prepared, and it's got your name written all over it. Mount Juliet, TN 37122 tenessee, new jersey, illinois, then indiana.................. what??????


----------



## LuckyMoon (Aug 7, 2014)

Angelalh said:


> got ya beat... i am also in illinois
> 
> 8/4/2014 04:26 PM In Transit Fishers, IN 46037 8/4/2014 02:01 AM In Transit LOMBARD, IL 601481212 8/3/2014 03:01 PM In Transit Elizabeth, NJ 07206 8/3/2014 11:12 AM Your package is on its way! Elizabeth, NJ 07206 8/1/2014 08:02 PM Your package has been prepared, and it's got your name written all over it. Mount Juliet, TN 37122tenessee, new jersey, illinois, then indiana.................. what??????


 I hope my BB doesn't take that route.  What is going on this month?


----------



## MrsShaw (Aug 8, 2014)

Mine is stuck in illinois, too... it was soooo close and now it's like lost out there. Hasn't moved in 2 days?!?!


----------



## Angelalh (Aug 9, 2014)

on one of my accounts i have 2 tracking numbers now ?!?!??!!?!?

im getting 2 boxes? lol i selected the bronzer for this one

Package 1:
Tracking Number
9274892700464642567237 
Reference Number
BB13225979 
Status
InTransit 
Destination
waterman, IL 60556-0000
 
 

Date Time Description Location 8/8/2014 09:32 AM Your package has been prepared, and it's got your name written all over it.  Mount Juliet, TN 37122
 
 
 
Package 2:
Tracking Number
420605569274892700464642567237 
Reference Number
BB13225979 
Status
InTransit 
Destination
waterman, IL 60556-0000
Carrier
United States Postal Service - Parcel Select Lightweight Delivery Confirmation 


Date Time Description Location 8/8/2014 10:23 AM Your package is on its way! ATLANTA, GA 30349-3623 8/7/2014 09:12 PM Your package has been prepared, and it's got your name written all over it. Mount Juliet, TN 37122


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 10, 2014)

Angelalh said:


> on one of my accounts i have 2 tracking numbers now ?!?!??!!?!?
> 
> im getting 2 boxes? lol i selected the bronzer for this one
> 
> ...


EDIT: oh they are diff numbers. that happened to me last month. i got one box. 2 "packages" in the notice. It was weird.


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 12, 2014)

I placed an order this morning and already have a tracking number. They are actually sending it USPS too. Seems like things may be improving (at least for me they are.)


----------



## Birchbox (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi guys! It's Sarah from Birchbox here. Are you both still having trouble with your box tracking? If things are still looking weird and you haven't receive it yet please send us an email to [email protected] and we can figure out what's going on, thanks! 



LuckyMoon said:


> Mine is doing the same thing.  I have never had a BB go through NJ.  Mine always go TN, IN then to me in IL.  This month it's going from TN to NJ.  Why?!
> 
> So irritating.  :angry:


----------



## Angelalh (Aug 13, 2014)

Angelalh said:


> on one of my accounts i have 2 tracking numbers now ?!?!??!!?!?
> 
> im getting 2 boxes? lol i selected the bronzer for this one
> 
> ...


sooo still no movement with these... and i still dont understand why it wen to atlanta georgia when i am in illinois!!

but some good news!!!! i placed an order and it actually shipped out within 2 days!!!1 i didnt even have to call or email anyone.... this is the VERY FIRST TIME that has happened since the warehouse move


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi folks. Just wanted to let you know we're aware that a Birchbox rep has posted. @@Director is handling the situation at this time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek (Aug 13, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> Hi folks. Just wanted to let you know we're aware that a Birchbox rep has posted. @@Director is handling the situation at this time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


Correct.  We're considering some options. So, please...back to the topic at hand:  *Birchbox Shipping/OOS/Warehouse Issues*


----------



## sstich79 (Aug 15, 2014)

Here, let me get us back on track with my first BB shipping problem! My shipment was missing an item, the Nugg mask variety pack, even though it was listed on the shipping invoice. I absolutely HATE having this problem with shipments, because I always feel like the company is going to think that I am just swiping an item and trying to score another one.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 16, 2014)

Along with a 3-month gift sub, I ordered a Mystery Pick-2, a Laundress Wash &amp; Stain Bar, and Jasmine Seven Feet Wipes 3 Packs of 10. The Wash &amp; Stain Bar and Mystery Pick-2 arrived today with 1 pack of 10 wipes. The packs of 10 are not even listed for sale individually on Birchbox.com. I know this has happened to others, but that was like 2 months ago and I though Birchbox was finally resolving the warehouse issues. I'm going to call on Monday. I get faster results by calling than I ever do when I e-mail Birchbox CS.


----------



## celiajuno (Aug 18, 2014)

Got an order in today. I placed an order for the 5 pack of the Nugg soothing masks and got 1 individual mask. A little sad but at least I can try the one I received and the others will arrive later.


----------



## mochamom25 (Aug 19, 2014)

I finally got my Everygirl box yesterday. I opened it and the body wash had leaked out ... I probably lost about 1/4 of the bottle. It made the tissue paper bleed on to the foil packet envelope and the No. 4 spray bottle and the body wash bottle was sticky. 

I emailed photos to Birchbox and, even though I had just cancelled my subscription, they said they will send me a replacement box. Although it won't necessarily be another Everygirl box, they said it will reflect my profile.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 10, 2014)

I hate having to remind birchbox for my returns. This is the 2nd time I'm doing this and I wait until the 11th business day to let them know.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Sep 11, 2014)

For my August box, one sample actually had a chip out of it, I emailed that image to customer service and they said they didn't have any more of that item, and gave me points (I have never used, nor do I wish to use, points).  But that was nice all the same.

At the time of my email I didn't notice the shampoo/conditioner set in my box was not on my card as part of my box, I did notice the bottles had dust around the top edge (as if left on a shelf for months, untouched).  And I REALLY noticed when the shampoo stripped my hair SO BADLY that I didn't do anything but condition and let water run through my hair for over a week.  I didn't even comb it.  I tossed the bottles so my roommates would'nt use them on accident, and get this...those samples are NO WHERE on BB's website.  Not on my box items list...it's like they never existed.  So needless to say my box was missing whatever should have been there - but I never get any high end name brand items so it's all unknown crappy brands. My only great box was my first one in May.

Today I received my September box and the Mereadesso All-in-one Moisturizer is missing.  I emailed.  Probably get more (unwanted) points.  I'm canceling my sub.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 11, 2014)

BB019 said:


> For my August box, one sample actually had a chip out of it, I emailed that image to customer service and they said they didn't have any more of that item, and gave me points (I have never used, nor do I wish to use, points).  But that was nice all the same.
> 
> At the time of my email I didn't notice the shampoo/conditioner set in my box was not on my card as part of my box, I did notice the bottles had dust around the top edge (as if left on a shelf for months, untouched).  And I REALLY noticed when the shampoo stripped my hair SO BADLY that I didn't do anything but condition and let water run through my hair for over a week.  I didn't even comb it.  I tossed the bottles so my roommates would'nt use them on accident, and get this...those samples are NO WHERE on BB's website.  Not on my box items list...it's like they never existed.  So needless to say my box was missing whatever should have been there - but I never get any high end name brand items so it's all unknown crappy brands. My only great box was my first one in May.
> 
> Today I received my September box and the Mereadesso All-in-one Moisturizer is missing.  I emailed.  Probably get more (unwanted) points.  I'm canceling my sub.


Uhm, do you you understand how the points system works?  You should not be ignoring point reviews each month, and those extra points for screw ups add up to major money to spend!

Each 100 points equals 10$ to spend in the shop, and they save up quickly and are good for a year.  You can use these points to buy anything of any brand in their online shop-not just on items you've sampled.  

You get 10 points per sample in your box, and you can do the review and get points even if you didn't try it or didn't like it.  So you get about half the monthly cost back in points to save and spend.  You can get a lot of good brands in their shop!


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Sep 11, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Uhm, do you you understand how the points system works?  You should not be ignoring point reviews each month, and those extra points for screw ups add up to major money to spend!
> 
> Each 100 points equals 10$ to spend in the shop, and they save up quickly and are good for a year.  You can use these points to buy anything of any brand in their online shop-not just on items you've sampled.
> 
> You get 10 points per sample in your box, and you can do the review and get points even if you didn't try it or didn't like it.  So you get about half the monthly cost back in points to save and spend.  You can get a lot of good brands in their shop!


You know, I get so many emails and have such a hard time trying to navigate their website on my iPhone, that no, I actually didn't know it worked quite like that.  I gave up trying to figure out what 'shops' I could shop in...so I just stick with the brands direct (like Perlier and L'Occitane) or you know...those other two we chat about a lot! LOL! Hmmmm, that sounds simple enough.  I've been a subscriber since May, and only reviewed a few items.  But they gave me 100 points for the leaked and empty item last month...so I have like 190 points.  You are saying I can do one more review and have a $20 credit towards ANYTHING right?  Or does it have to be a 'shop the box' item?


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 11, 2014)

BB019 said:


> You know, I get so many emails and have such a hard time trying to navigate their website on my iPhone, that no, I actually didn't know it worked quite like that.  I gave up trying to figure out what 'shops' I could shop in...so I just stick with the brands direct (like Perlier and L'Occitane) or you know...those other two we chat about a lot! LOL! Hmmmm, that sounds simple enough.  I've been a subscriber since May, and only reviewed a few items.  But they gave me 100 points for the leaked and empty item last month...so I have like 190 points.  You are saying I can do one more review and have a $20 credit towards ANYTHING right?  Or does it have to be a 'shop the box' item?


Points are good towards any item, in any "shop" on their website.  You can buy whatever you want.  You can spend points in increments of 10... so say you buy an item that is 12.99$, and you opt to use points...you have to spend 20$ (200) points.  So when using points always try to get as close as you can to the next increment of points.  Or, if you want an item that is more than the points you have, you can use points towards the purchase and pay out of pocket for the difference (like a built in "sale").  Example:  You have 200 points (20$) on your account, and you want a 40$ item (or order total).  You can put your points towards the total and bring your price down 20$ and pay the rest with your debit/credit on file.  

I tried looking for a thread about the points system... but there either isn't one or I can't find it right now.  If you go to the regular monthly birchbox thread and ask about points they should be able to point you to more info...I'm not the best at searching this website, and their are lots of ladies over there who can navigate this site with their eyes closed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine (Sep 11, 2014)

@, check out https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131763-birchbox-faqs-read-here-before-asking/ for more info on points / how to spend em  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 12, 2014)

I ordered the beauty protector lotion and some tea and I got a skin care set from marcelle belonging to someone in Texas. I am so pissed and I am waiting for birchbox's response.  Their warehouse has screwed up soooo many times since they moved to TN. I'm only tolerating them b/c of their points system.  I wanted to try my goodies after I came back from vacation


----------



## rockhoundluna (Sep 13, 2014)

Goodness that's a pretty big mix-up! I wonder if they sent her your order?


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 13, 2014)

rockhoundluna said:


> Goodness that's a pretty big mix-up! I wonder if they sent her your order?


yeah, probably. it's a breach of confidentiality because i have her address and she probably has mine.  i hope she complains on Facebook so i could be like, "hey i got your order", lol.  i'm not touching it just in case birchbox wants me to send it back.


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks for the tips/link guys! I had a response from my last issue and they are sending me my missing item, and they gave me another 100 points for the shampoo disaster (and I do kinda feel that 100 points I deserve...I was seriously worried about my hair, and a lioness can't have a bad mane!!), so one more review and I'll have $30 to spend.  Crazy I didn't know it was that simple.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 13, 2014)

nc42 said:


> I ordered the beauty protector lotion and some tea and I got a skin care set from marcelle belonging to someone in Texas. I am so pissed and I am waiting for birchbox's response.  Their warehouse has screwed up soooo many times since they moved to TN. I'm only tolerating them b/c of their points system.  I wanted to try my goodies after I came back from vacation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hope they take care of that for you soon. I have had to contact them about every order I have made since they switched warehouses.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 13, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Hope they take care of that for you soon. I have had to contact them about every order I have made since they switched warehouses.


Thanks.  Today, one of my boxes were marked as "undeliverable", yet I got a box from another account today, got the wrong order yesterday, and haven't moved since October 2012, smfh.  I just want my stuff. *pouts*


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 14, 2014)

So I sent birchbox a message saying my september box tracking indicated that my box was "undeliverable as addressed".  I told them that I haven't changed my address since Oct 2012, so I don't know what's going on.  I also told them that I got two other orders from them earlier this week with no issue. I also attached screenshots of the tracking information as proof.

The birchbox rep replied by telling me how to find my clicky truck in my account.  I am so frustrated with this response that I don't know what to do besides banging my head on the wall.  :angry:


----------



## JC327 (Sep 14, 2014)

nc42 said:


> So I sent birchbox a message saying my september box tracking indicated that my box was "undeliverable as addressed".  I told them that I haven't changed my address since Oct 2012, so I don't know what's going on.  I also told them that I got two other orders from them earlier this week with no issue. I also attached screenshots of the tracking information as proof.
> 
> The birchbox rep replied by telling me how to find my clicky truck in my account.  I am so frustrated with this response that I don't know what to do besides banging my head on the wall.  :angry:


Sorry to hear that, sometimes I think they dont even read the emails and just reply.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 14, 2014)

nc42 said:


> So I sent birchbox a message saying my september box tracking indicated that my box was "undeliverable as addressed".  I told them that I haven't changed my address since Oct 2012, so I don't know what's going on.  I also told them that I got two other orders from them earlier this week with no issue. I also attached screenshots of the tracking information as proof.
> 
> The birchbox rep replied by telling me how to find my clicky truck in my account.  I am so frustrated with this response that I don't know what to do besides banging my head on the wall.  :angry:


 Call them. 

Monday – Friday

9:00am – 9:00pm EST

(877) 487-7272


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 14, 2014)

Yeah they told me that they'll send me a replacement box. I'm not a phone person which is why I never call them. I was surprised that I got a response around midnight est from them on a Saturday night.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Sep 14, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> Call them.
> 
> Monday – Friday
> 
> ...


That "undeliverable" thing is the post office's fault. I had an Ipsy bag that came up that way. I got a hold of the supervisor of the mail carriers and sometimes they just put things in the wrong bins and use that code. Usually you get your package the next day.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 14, 2014)

invisiblegirl said:


> That "undeliverable" thing is the post office's fault. I had an Ipsy bag that came up that way. I got a hold of the supervisor of the mail carriers and sometimes they just put things in the wrong bins and use that code. Usually you get your package the next day.


That's good to hear.  I am getting some full sized orders this week from birchbox too so I'll see what will happen.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 15, 2014)

invisiblegirl said:


> That "undeliverable" thing is the post office's fault. I had an Ipsy bag that came up that way. I got a hold of the supervisor of the mail carriers and sometimes they just put things in the wrong bins and use that code. Usually you get your package the next day.


you're right! i got my box today and i'll let customer service know.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 15, 2014)

so birchbox is resending my original order and gave me 100 points for the warehouse mix-up.  i'm sending the wrong items back to their warehouse whenever i get access to a printer.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Sep 15, 2014)

nc42 said:


> you're right! i got my box today and i'll let customer service know.


So glad it came for you. I have a full order from BB that was supposed to be delivered today and somehow it was changed to pickup from out for delivery. No notice was left in my mailbox, so I am assuming it is another one of those mix-ups.


----------



## saku (Sep 15, 2014)

invisiblegirl said:


> So glad it came for you. I have a full order from BB that was supposed to be delivered today and somehow it was changed to pickup from out for delivery. No notice was left in my mailbox, so I am assuming it is another one of those mix-ups.


same thing happened to me last friday for a sub box. it said 'notice left' but no notice. i did an online usps redelivery thing just to make sure. i got the box today.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Sep 16, 2014)

saku said:


> same thing happened to me last friday for a sub box. it said 'notice left' but no notice. i did an online usps redelivery thing just to make sure. i got the box today.


My box came today too. I have learned not to worry , unless things do not arrive the next postal day.


----------



## DragonChick (Sep 16, 2014)

Whoops, wrong thread. Move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 19, 2014)

Ok, so my story. I had a lot of points that I've accumulated since my last order so I decided to spend the points since I also had a 20% off promo code. I bought Imperil Gel Pomade, Philosophy's Take A Deep Breath, Hope in a Jar and Caldrea's Rosewater Driftwood hand soap. I really like Take A Deep Breath thanks to a past Ipsy bag and Caldrea's hand soap in Rosewater Driftwood thanks to Pop Sugar Must Have. Unfortunately the box was packed upside down because when I opened the box I was hit by the scent of the hand soap and sure enough it was open and leaking. I probably lost maybe - at more - two tablespoons worth but honestly not a big deal. I did email to let them know since this isn't the first time I've had a liquid item purchased from them come leaking. They are replacing the hand soap and issued me 100 points for my trouble. Super love Birchbox.


----------



## sweetharlot (Sep 20, 2014)

zadidoll said:


> Ok, so my story. I had a lot of points that I've accumulated since my last order so I decided to spend the points since I also had a 20% off promo code. I bought Imperil Gel Pomade, Philosophy's Take A Deep Breath, Hope in a Jar and Caldrea's Rosewater Driftwood hand soap. I really like Take A Deep Breath thanks to a past Ipsy bag and Caldrea's hand soap in Rosewater Driftwood thanks to Pop Sugar Must Have. Unfortunately the box was packed upside down because when I opened the box I was hit by the scent of the hand soap and sure enough it was open and leaking. I probably lost maybe - at more - two tablespoons worth but honestly not a big deal. I did email to let them know since this isn't the first time I've had a liquid item purchased from them come leaking. They are replacing the hand soap and issued me 100 points for my trouble. Super love Birchbox.


The same thing happened to me with the Caldrea hand soap...they don't package it well at all! Since I've gotten so many 100 point credits in the past and this was ordered in points I didn't say anything but I doubt I'll order things like that from them again. I also got a conditioner from them recently and the cap was just about screwed completely off, it's miraculous that it didn't leak! One more jostle of the box and it would have been all over.

They are so great about things like that though, glad they made it right for you.


----------



## DonutsDriver (Sep 25, 2014)

The "excluded from 2nd day air" thing is bizarre. I have enough points to cover an order and finally use the Aces bonus of free 2nd day shipping. I added the last product to top off the 100 dollars, which was Whish Shave Cream- I got the warning that it could not be shipped 2nd day air. Boo! Just out of curiosity, I added the Whish set that included both the shave cream and the body butter. And wouldn't you know it? That can ship 2nd day air. I tried the same thing with nail polish (obviously, as it's listed) But the Modern Mermaid box will ship 2nd day air and includes nail polish. This is the most exhausting type of cart Tetris ever.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Sep 25, 2014)

DonutsDriver said:


> The "excluded from 2nd day air" thing is bizarre. I have enough points to cover an order and finally use the Aces bonus of free 2nd day shipping. I added the last product to top off the 100 dollars, which was Whish Shave Cream- I got the warning that it could not be shipped 2nd day air. Boo! Just out of curiosity, I added the Whish set that included both the shave cream and the body butter. And wouldn't you know it? That can ship 2nd day air. I tried the same thing with nail polish (obviously, as it's listed) But the Modern Mermaid box will ship 2nd day air and includes nail polish. This is the most exhausting type of cart Tetris ever.


I have been going through the same thing with Birchbox. They have made some bizarre changes to their shipping policies, and apparently it was recent. I could not even order makeup remover wipes with my 6 months 20 percent off code last week. I find it really interesting that this month I am receiving perfume samples in both of my BB's , but cannot use my points to order any fragrance from the site. Alaska and Hawaii are now also being excluded in the specialty monthly boxes. Honestly I do not care if something ships two days or not, I would just like the ability to be able to use my points for anything I want. Although I do wonder now, whether or not I will be receiving any more fragrance or nail polish samples in my boxes ever again. Yes, I did receive the Modern Mermaid as well and that contained both fragrance and nail polish!!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 27, 2014)

invisiblegirl said:


> I have been going through the same thing with Birchbox. They have made some bizarre changes to their shipping policies, and apparently it was recent. I could not even order makeup remover wipes with my 6 months 20 percent off code last week. I find it really interesting that this month I am receiving perfume samples in both of my BB's , but cannot use my points to order any fragrance from the site. Alaska and Hawaii are now also being excluded in the specialty monthly boxes. Honestly I do not care if something ships two days or not, I would just like the ability to be able to use my points for anything I want. Although I do wonder now, whether or not I will be receiving any more fragrance or nail polish samples in my boxes ever again. Yes, I did receive the Modern Mermaid as well and that contained both fragrance and nail polish!!


I through the same thing with my APO address. I was able to order the Modern Mermaid box but I couldnt order the in full bloom box because of the nail polish. Also cant get any of the PSY either even though I can pick it from the emails. This its what shows at the bottom of the selection email: 

Unfortunately, sample choice and the LAGGIES box are not available for subscribers with APO/FPO/DPO military shipping addresses. Customers in HI and AK may not select the Laggies box.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Sep 27, 2014)

JC327 said:


> I through the same thing with my APO address. I was able to order the Modern Mermaid box but I couldnt order the in full bloom box because of the nail polish. Also cant get any of the PSY either even though I can pick it from the emails. This its what shows at the bottom of the selection email:
> 
> Unfortunately, sample choice and the LAGGIES box are not available for subscribers with APO/FPO/DPO military shipping addresses. Customers in HI and AK may not select the Laggies box.


That just does not seem fair about not being able to even pick a sample choice. All of these new rules just seem to be a little too random to me .


----------



## JC327 (Sep 27, 2014)

invisiblegirl said:


> That just does not seem fair about not being able to even pick a sample choice. All of these new rules just seem to be a little too random to me .


I agree, ireally hate that APO adresses always seem to get the short end of the stick.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 17, 2014)

Tracking for both my October Birchbox and my order from Fortune Cookie Soap each say Delivered at 12:57pm October 16th. Neither has been delivered. I'm hoping they show up tomorrow. This has happened with a few packages lately, and the mailman usually leaves a card in my mailbox the next day saying I have to pick it up at the post office, but there was no card today.


----------



## ViciousT (Oct 21, 2014)

So I placed an order on the 10th...used all my hoarded points and only had to pay $5 out of pocket.  Was really excited about my order.  Then I received half of the order just a few days later.  Awesome.  Now, the other half, eleven days later...still has no shipped.  Is this normal?  Should I consider it a problem or just wait...Wouldn't be so bad but the second half is a gift :/


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 21, 2014)

ViciousT said:


> So I placed an order on the 10th...used all my hoarded points and only had to pay $5 out of pocket.  Was really excited about my order.  Then I received half of the order just a few days later.  Awesome.  Now, the other half, eleven days later...still has no shipped.  Is this normal?  Should I consider it a problem or just wait...Wouldn't be so bad but the second half is a gift :/


Call Birchbox CS.  I would have called as soon as I got the package with only half the order.  Sending only part of what you ordered without an explanation is not acceptable.


----------



## ViciousT (Oct 21, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> Call Birchbox CS.  I would have called as soon as I got the package with only half the order.  Sending only part of what you ordered without an explanation is not acceptable.


The first time I contacted them their response was due to shipping rules some items can't be shipped together.  The first shipment was just a pencil sharpener, a pick two, and the Alessandro polish correcting pen.  Second half is just two tea cups.  I can understand the pen and cups not being shipped together...but I seriously want to know where my tea cups are now...


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 21, 2014)

Still no September Birchbox.  Today is 3 business days since my Birchbox and my Fortune Cookie Soap order went missing.  According to tracking, they still were both delivered last Thursday.  I waited until lunch and called the local Post Office.  The lady I spoke to said the they'll ask the mail carrier, then she said the Birchbox didn't even have an address on it.  Uh, WTF, Birchbox?  And if they can't find my packages, how does she know it doesn't have an address on it?  She couldn't explain that, except, "It doesn't show an address."  Grrrrr!  I just want my packages.


----------



## ViciousT (Oct 22, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> Still no September Birchbox.  Today is 3 business days since my Birchbox and my Fortune Cookie Soap order went missing.  According to tracking, they still were both delivered last Thursday.  I waited until lunch and called the local Post Office.  The lady I spoke to said the they'll ask the mail carrier, then she said the Birchbox didn't even have an address on it.  Uh, WTF, Birchbox?  And if they can't find my packages, how does she know it doesn't have an address on it?  She couldn't explain that, except, "It doesn't show an address."  Grrrrr!  I just want my packages.


That is just craziness...


----------



## meganbernadette (Oct 22, 2014)

Weird question- I'm ACES and usually when I place orders they are shipped via 2 day priority mail. I know on the website it states that only $100+ orders will be shipped by 2 day priority mail, however the last 4 orders that I placed on both of my ACES accounts were about $40 orders and they were shipped by 2 day priority mail. Yesterday, I placed an order and it's being shipped via standard shipping, projected to be delivered in 5 days. Has anyone else come across a situation like this? I don't want to email them because the website states priority 2 day shipping for ACES is only on orders over $100... but its so weird that my orders have all been shipped via 2 day priority before. Hm.


----------



## saku (Oct 22, 2014)

meganbernadette said:


> Weird question- I'm ACES and usually when I place orders they are shipped via 2 day priority mail. I know on the website it states that only $100+ orders will be shipped by 2 day priority mail, however the last 4 orders that I placed on both of my ACES accounts were about $40 orders and they were shipped by 2 day priority mail. Yesterday, I placed an order and it's being shipped via standard shipping, projected to be delivered in 5 days. Has anyone else come across a situation like this? I don't want to email them because the website states priority 2 day shipping for ACES is only on orders over $100... but its so weird that my orders have all been shipped via 2 day priority before. Hm.


i don't think that's unusual. it's probably just coming from a different warehouse. mine are like that too.


----------



## meganbernadette (Oct 22, 2014)

saku said:


> i don't think that's unusual. it's probably just coming from a different warehouse. mine are like that too.


I probably just got lucky before with the 2 day


----------



## ikecarus (Oct 22, 2014)

meganbernadette said:


> Weird question- I'm ACES and usually when I place orders they are shipped via 2 day priority mail. I know on the website it states that only $100+ orders will be shipped by 2 day priority mail, however the last 4 orders that I placed on both of my ACES accounts were about $40 orders and they were shipped by 2 day priority mail. Yesterday, I placed an order and it's being shipped via standard shipping, projected to be delivered in 5 days. Has anyone else come across a situation like this? I don't want to email them because the website states priority 2 day shipping for ACES is only on orders over $100... but its so weird that my orders have all been shipped via 2 day priority before. Hm.


This has happened to me too. I'm part of the Aces program and a couple of my orders just shipped 2 day priority mail even though they were under $100. I think the fact that you have standard shipping may either be a) they caught on and are now shipping standard for everyone again or B) you have something in your order that has to be shipped by ground (whether it is your actual purchase or your mystery sample pack, assuming you added one/your order was over $35.


----------



## ViciousT (Oct 22, 2014)

BAHHHHHH!  So 11 days after placing my order I find out the item is not in stock, will not be restocked...I was super excited and one was a gift.  Getting 100 pts and a refund...however, I already told DH about his "gift" and now I get to tell him no gift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And I just checked...got the 100 sorry pts...but no refund?


----------



## ViciousT (Oct 22, 2014)

Ok...kinda peeved here...my order was for this awful Allesandro Nail Polish Correcting Pen for $9, the Anastasia sharpener for $6, and two Bodum Yo-Yo tea sets for $10 each...I also added a sample pack (of course)...and used a 25% discount code + points which brought my total to $5 out of pocket.  Awesome I thought.  Well after 11 days and no full order and no real answer I finally get above answer.  I was cool with that, until I realized the total for what I received not counting the sample pack, was worth $15...which would have been covered with points...so I'm still spending points plus about $3 out of pocket...making the total more than it's worth.  And considering they messed up my order, they really better NOT be charing me for the pick two... 

Do I call them again?  Cuz they're kinda taking my money, not much it would seem, but $5 is a lot when you don't work and have to ask about every darn dime you spend....


----------



## ViciousT (Oct 22, 2014)

So yeah...basically from my pov...and any insight here would be appreciated...if my original order *ONLY* consisted of the items I actually received (and not the items they let me order but didn't even have nor would ever again have in stock), it would have been $15...what I actually paid was 200 pts + $5 =$25 right?  They "refunded" me $1.20 + 47 pts.  So they kept 153 pts...which for me in the shop is $15 right?  Which would COVER the items received...so on top of technically $15 in pts, I'm being charged $3.80.The value of the two items, not counting mystery sample pack, including my discount was $11.25  I think what BB and I fail to communicate on, is I still see it as being  about $9 over the value of what I received...and they effed my order up.  I really don't think I'm ok with this...I *GET* the refund calculator they used...I get that, I do...but I don't think they get I'm still losing something in this deal....am I just being a pain or is there some logic to my madness? Yeah I got 100 sorry pts  but that covers the extra amt I'm being charged technically...and sorry to be a complainer but I really feel I'm being done wrong.  Rant over... :angry:


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 23, 2014)

saku said:


> i don't think that's unusual. it's probably just coming from a different warehouse. mine are like that too.


Mine as well. 



ikecarus said:


> This has happened to me too. I'm part of the Aces program and a couple of my orders just shipped 2 day priority mail even though they were under $100. I think the fact that you have standard shipping may either be a) they caught on and are now shipping standard for everyone again or B) you have something in your order that has to be shipped by ground (whether it is your actual purchase or your mystery sample pack, assuming you added one/your order was over $35.


Good theory, this happens to me too and I haven't figured out the reason. One odd thing though - my first Fall Fete box shipped 2 day and then the second one I ordered a few days later was shipped standard and took 5 days.



ViciousT said:


> BAHHHHHH!  So 11 days after placing my order I find out the item is not in stock, will not be restocked...I was super excited and one was a gift.  Getting 100 pts and a refund...however, I already told DH about his "gift" and now I get to tell him no gift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And I just checked...got the 100 sorry pts...but no refund?


I emailed the second I didn't get one of my items and they said it was out of stock and I should've been notified. I wasn't and it sounds like you obviously weren't either. They refunded me when I contacted them but it took a few days to show. I finally got an automated email and points many days later. Their system sucks. They should let customers know ASAP. I would contact them again and explain.

I am still waiting to hear when the $#%@ my add on candle from October is going to ship. It annoys me to get add on choices email for November when they haven't even honored October! It would be one thing if they would say we are expecting to get them in on X date and that I will then it on X date. It has been a week since the email saying they would ship "shortly" which was still days after I got my box without the add-on and I contacted them. I was told it would ship that week...which was LAST week. Now this this week is almost over and no communication. They haven't even offered a refund. 100 points doesn't mean much. This candle is also a gift and I was assured I'd have it by November 3rd when I told them this...


----------



## ViciousT (Oct 23, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> Mine as well.
> 
> Good theory, this happens to me too and I haven't figured out the reason. One odd thing though - my first Fall Fete box shipped 2 day and then the second one I ordered a few days later was shipped standard and took 5 days.
> 
> ...


I would so call them if I were you...I feel like if you don't speak to them on the phone they may just keep the money and never tell you...my order was going on two wks when someone finally let me know I wouldn't be getting it...usually I think they have the best cs...but how hard is it to know when something is out of stock?   It wouldn't be so bad except I'm horrible at surprises and I spilled the beans about this gift...I was so excited...then I got to say hey...you're not getting it  :blush:


----------



## ViciousT (Oct 24, 2014)

And today I got a replacement for my sage+fasten perfume that was open...I thought the envelope was kinda stinky...this one was also open only this time I got covered in ink from the wet, disintegrating packing slip. I think I won the shipping lottery.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 24, 2014)

ViciousT said:


> BAHHHHHH!  So 11 days after placing my order I find out the item is not in stock, will not be restocked...I was super excited and one was a gift.  Getting 100 pts and a refund...however, I already told DH about his "gift" and now I get to tell him no gift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And I just checked...got the 100 sorry pts...but no refund?


Sorry to hear that the same thing happened to me with an order for Recipe for men deodorant the hubby loves it and i was so happy to get it with points. Took them over 2 weeks to let me know it was out of stock.


----------



## JC327 (Oct 24, 2014)

ViciousT said:


> And today I got a replacement for my sage+fasten perfume that was open...I thought the envelope was kinda stinky...this one was also open only this time I got covered in ink from the wet, disintegrating packing slip. I think I won the shipping lottery.


Oh no! I hope their cs is able to help you out.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 24, 2014)

I called Birchbox CS after work today. The mailman doesn't know where he delivered my packages last Thursday. I told the girl on the phone it's been 8 days, 6 whole business days and I've given up. I called the post office every day since Tuesday. She said she'd issue me a new box and 100 points.

I call BS. I know they've already told other people they can't send them a new box because they ran out. I also know if I re-subscribe on my 2nd account any day before November 1st they would send an October box on that account. Yes, I got 100 points, but I just want my darn Birchbox before October is over. I do not believe I will get one. I'll get a "sorry-they're-out-of-stock" e-mail next week.


----------



## ViciousT (Oct 25, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Oh no! I hope their cs is able to help you out.


At this point I'm just not even trying....



PeridotCricket said:


> I called Birchbox CS after work today. The mailman doesn't know where he delivered my packages last Thursday. I told the girl on the phone it's been 8 days, 6 whole business days and I've given up. I called the post office every day since Tuesday. She said she'd issue me a new box and 100 points.
> 
> I call BS. I know they've already told other people they can't send them a new box because they ran out. I also know if I re-subscribe on my 2nd account any day before November 1st they would send an October box on that account. Yes, I got 100 points, but I just want my darn Birchbox before October is over. I do not believe I will get one. I'll get a "sorry-they're-out-of-stock" e-mail next week.


Sometimes the points isn't worth the frustration...I hope you get it soon!


----------



## EricaD (Oct 25, 2014)

ViciousT said:


> Ok...kinda peeved here...my order was for this awful Allesandro Nail Polish Correcting Pen for $9, the Anastasia sharpener for $6, and two Bodum Yo-Yo tea sets for $10 each...I also added a sample pack (of course)...and used a 25% discount code + points which brought my total to $5 out of pocket. Awesome I thought. Well after 11 days and no full order and no real answer I finally get above answer. I was cool with that, until I realized the total for what I received not counting the sample pack, was worth $15...which would have been covered with points...so I'm still spending points plus about $3 out of pocket...making the total more than it's worth. And considering they messed up my order, they really better NOT be charing me for the pick two...
> 
> Do I call them again? Cuz they're kinda taking my money, not much it would seem, but $5 is a lot when you don't work and have to ask about every darn dime you spend....


It's the Bodum Tea sets that they told you were OOS, right? If so, that makes no sense. I ordered one on the 24th, and got an email that it shipped later that same day.


----------



## ViciousT (Oct 27, 2014)

EricaD said:


> It's the Bodum Tea sets that they told you were OOS, right? If so, that makes no sense. I ordered one on the 24th, and got an email that it shipped later that same day.


Yep...I placed my order over the phone too...so you would think if it was in or out they would know...


----------



## ViciousT (Oct 27, 2014)

On the plus side, the points I received as sorry and my refund points covered the modern mermaid box that I've been eyeing since June...so I guess it all worked out.


----------



## EricaD (Oct 27, 2014)

ViciousT said:


> On the plus side, the points I received as sorry and my refund points covered the modern mermaid box that I've been eyeing since June...so I guess it all worked out.


But still, the lack of consistency is ridiculous. There's no excuse for it at this point, it happens too often. 
BTW, my tea set arrived today, and it's the correct item, so they definitely had them.

I'm glad you got your points.


----------



## ViciousT (Oct 28, 2014)

EricaD said:


> But still, the lack of consistency is ridiculous. There's no excuse for it at this point, it happens too often.
> 
> BTW, my tea set arrived today, and it's the correct item, so they definitely had them.
> 
> I'm glad you got your points.


I genuinely wonder how much their mistakes cost them...


----------



## LethalLesal (Oct 30, 2014)

So I never received my October box.  I contacted them back on the 22nd, and Nathaniel told me they would either send me out one, and they can't guarantee it's going to be the Laggies box that I picked, or they will email me in a few days to let me know they won't be sending me one at all. 

No box, no word from them, nothing.  I emailed again yesterday after my mail arrived, and still no response.  The mail just got here again, and still no box.  

I want my damn $10 back and some bonus "We're sorry" points.  Should I call them to get better customer service?  They never seem to S my D as much as they do some of you ladies here when it comes to the we're sorry points.  They just give me a half hearted apology usually, even though I've never had many problems with them.  

I also was supposed to have won the set of Gone Girl book for the Birchbox book club through Twitter, and I never got those either.  

This month freaking SUCKED for me with BB.  I was REALLY looking forward to the Laggies box and the books, like, a LOT.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 30, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> So I never received my October box.  I contacted them back on the 22nd, and Nathaniel told me they would either send me out one, and they can't guarantee it's going to be the Laggies box that I picked, or they will email me in a few days to let me know they won't be sending me one at all.
> 
> No box, no word from them, nothing.  I emailed again yesterday after my mail arrived, and still no response.  The mail just got here again, and still no box.
> 
> ...


Call them. Address one issue at a time until you get the responses you want for that particular issue, then address the next issue. Otherwise it can lead to confusion by the Birchbox rep. and unsatisfactory responses to all the issues if you let Birchbox lump them all together.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 30, 2014)

And ... still no October Birchbox for me ... I waited and waited in hopes it would show up when I should have called the day after it went missing. I think I might re-sub on my 2nd account tomorrow (payday) so I can actually receive an October box.


----------



## LethalLesal (Oct 30, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> Call them. Address one issue at a time until you get the responses you want for that particular issue, then address the next issue. Otherwise it can lead to confusion by the Birchbox rep. and unsatisfactory responses to all the issues if you let Birchbox lump them all together.


Funnily enough, I got an email from UPS letting me know a package is coming tomorrow from Random House Inc., which is the publisher for the books.  I'm so stoked about this set of books.  I've recently decided to start a collection of books so that when we buy our house next year, I'll have actual BOOK to fill my bookcases with.  Plus, all of the BB book club picks have been amazing. 

Still no word back on my October box, though.  I'm pretty ticked and I want my money back.


----------



## LethalLesal (Oct 31, 2014)

They finally got back to me.  They did ship out a replacement box back on the 24th, but it hasn't moved... so I'm guessing that one got "lost" too.  But at least I have the tracking number for it now. 

They are refunding my $10 and sending out next month's box for free.  I'm happy. 

I still wanted that friggan Laggies box though =(


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 31, 2014)

I called and asked for tracking on my replacement box.  It "shipped" on the 27th.  It's still sitting in Fishers, IN since that day.  I am not impressed.  Oh, and I discovered today we have 4 different mail carriers depending on the day of the week.  It appears the postmaster asked the wrong idiot where he left my packages.  Also, the whole neighborhood is having mail problems with both USPS and UPS.  I don't like Newgistics, but mail delivery in general just bites right now.  It's not Birchbox's fault.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 1, 2014)

I got a Birchbox today. The contents match what's been shown on my October Box Contents since it updated a couple weeks ago, except the Mally lipstick is pink, not coral. The tracking number, however, doesn't match either the one for the box that went missing or the one Emily at Birchbox CS e-mailed me for the replacement box. Fortunately, my name and address are on the shipping label.


----------



## chocolatesauce2 (Nov 1, 2014)

I had multiple problems with a nail polish I ordered. I ordered a polish in Marina. After googling, I saw that I got it in Riviera instead. Called and voiced my complaint, they put in another order to send the correct one and I STILL got Riviera. Like how could that possibly happen? I dont wanna make a big deal about it especially since the nail polish was only $8.50 and I don't want them to think I'm trying to get points but I'm so mad about it.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 2, 2014)

LethalLesal said:


> So I never received my October box.  I contacted them back on the 22nd, and Nathaniel told me they would either send me out one, and they can't guarantee it's going to be the Laggies box that I picked, or they will email me in a few days to let me know they won't be sending me one at all.
> 
> No box, no word from them, nothing.  I emailed again yesterday after my mail arrived, and still no response.  The mail just got here again, and still no box.
> 
> ...


Definitely call them, they usually make things right.


----------



## JC327 (Nov 2, 2014)

chocolatesauce2 said:


> I had multiple problems with a nail polish I ordered. I ordered a polish in Marina. After googling, I saw that I got it in Riviera instead. Called and voiced my complaint, they put in another order to send the correct one and I STILL got Riviera. Like how could that possibly happen? I dont wanna make a big deal about it especially since the nail polish was only $8.50 and I don't want them to think I'm trying to get points but I'm so mad about it.


You should contact them because you should get what you paid for.


----------



## tinysurprise (Dec 3, 2014)

Question. Birchbox is shipping me a replacement LE box becuase there were some items missing in mine. They created a shipping label for me to return my defective box. Honestly, I wish they would have just mailed me the missing items. I don't want to send my box back until I get the replacement and check that everything is there. Is there a time limit for returning the box? Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Sadejane (Dec 3, 2014)

I ordered the Conscious Commerce box on black friday (with the 25% off code) and it arrived today . . such fast shipping.  Unfortunately, it was missing the gym clutch.  This is the first time in any sub box that I've had an item missing. . .

Anyway, I emailed customer service and let them know about the issue.  Within 30 minutes, the customer service rep had replied and generated an order for a replacement clutch. Plus, she added 100 BB points for my "trouble" (it was really no trouble, since I didn't have to send the whole box back or anything).  

Anyway. . super big props for Birchbox customer service; it only wants to make me give them even more business (and oh, I will!).  The box was only $32 after the discount code and using $10 in points, so I feel like they probably lost money on this transaction (but gained a loyal customer!).


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 3, 2014)

tinysurprise said:


> Question. Birchbox is shipping me a replacement LE box becuase there were some items missing in mine. They created a shipping label for me to return my defective box. Honestly, I wish they would have just mailed me the missing items. I don't want to send my box back until I get the replacement and check that everything is there. Is there a time limit for returning the box? Thanks for your help!!


I would tell them that is unacceptable to have you mail it back. You have a very good point about getting the replacement and making sure everything is there first. Let them know that you have misgivings about this process because 99 percent of the time Birchbox does not ask for the LE box that's missing stuff to be returned at all. They let the customer keep it and send a replacement.


----------



## Spazkatt (Dec 4, 2014)

So I have been MIA, as I have been out of state visiting family for the holiday. Anyhow, I got my order and there was no Chuao bar. I placed my order right after I got the email letting me know it was back in stock.  Well, I checked my email to find that it was actually out of stock, so they refunded my money and gave me 100 sorry points. Then, to top it off I got my THIRD mystery pick two sample of two hairkop foils!!! 

P.S. and for some reason they subtracted 24 points for a $6 chocolate bar, WTH?


----------



## Lilith McKee (Dec 8, 2014)

So annoyed I keep trying to call CS and it keeps stating that "the number you have dialed is not a working number.”  Is anyone else having this issue?

I received damaged items in my last order it would have been nice to just be able to call them about it, now I have to wait at least 2 days for resolution through email (oh me and my 1st world issues lol).  

Just wondering if anyone else trying to contact CS via phone has had this issue?


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 8, 2014)

If anyone else ordered the Chuao chocopods, make sure you check the pods on delivery... I ordered two as stocking stuffers, and since they arrived in unsealed boxes, I couldn't resist peeking. I probably wouldn't even have noticed if I hadn't ordered two sets, but one was clearly less full than the other. Sure enough, two samples missing.

ETA  This was my first problem on any BB account (aside from a busted perfume I ignored because I don't use perfume anyway). I requested a replacement for the two missing samples, which is all I really wanted. They're sending me a whole new chocopod and 100 points "for my trouble" (like others have said, what trouble, really?). A+ customer service. I'm sure feeling like a happy and loyal customer right now, and I hope all their generosity pays off longterm.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 8, 2014)

I just got an email a week after ordering (and supposedly after the package was delivered) that one of the items that I ordered was not in stock.  They offered 100 points. However, the item that I ordered was the sole reason for me to place an order (and I got other items to match it).  I also ordered at 25% off.  They don't sound like they are waiting until its back in stock and resending it.  Sounds like it's just "oh well, its not there so we will just throw points and you can order some other time at full price"


----------



## isabelfromcali (Dec 12, 2014)

New BB subscriber here, and so far so good! Should be receiving my second box this weekend. I've been really impressed by the speed with which they have delivered to me and responded to my Customer Service inquiries. Crossing my fingers that the other months go this smoothly!!

...Glossybox on the other hand...  :wacko:


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 13, 2014)

This must be my week for screwed up orders.  The Body Shop shorted me an item (still waiting to hear back from them; I tried calling and was on hold for 25 minutes...).  My nail polish rack from Amazon arrived broken (already got the refund).

And then there's Birchbox.

I ordered three Mirenesse eyeliners (in different colors).  I received two of them and a mascara.  Well, they should make it right, I'm sure.  (They REALLY want me to have that mascara -- I got it in BOTH boxes this month, too.)

Also, my women's pick2 had men's items in it.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 13, 2014)

isabelfromcali said:


> New BB subscriber here, and so far so good! Should be receiving my second box this weekend. I've been really impressed by the speed with which they have delivered to me and responded to my Customer Service inquiries. Crossing my fingers that the other months go this smoothly!!
> 
> ...Glossybox on the other hand...  :wacko:


Welcome!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 13, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> This must be my week for screwed up orders.  The Body Shop shorted me an item (still waiting to hear back from them; I tried calling and was on hold for 25 minutes...).  My nail polish rack from Amazon arrived broken (already got the refund).
> 
> And then there's Birchbox.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that! Have you contacted them yet?


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Dec 13, 2014)

JC327 said:


> Sorry to hear that! Have you contacted them yet?


Yes.  I did get the "we'll bump you to the top because you're an Ace" e-mail but I wasn't expecting much since it's Saturday.  Hopefully I will hear from them on Monday.


----------



## SetToStunning (Dec 16, 2014)

Birchbox had one address on the upper label (where it has my name) and an entirely different address on the barcode label at the bottom. And the bottom address BELONGS TO THE POST OFFICE?? wttttf???

I emailed birchbox and asked them to make sure it didnt happen again - my box was going to be returned to sender but i called the post office and they offered to attempt redelivery


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 16, 2014)

SetToStunning said:


> Birchbox had one address on the upper label (where it has my name) and an entirely different address on the barcode label at the bottom. And the bottom address BELONGS TO THE POST OFFICE?? wttttf???
> 
> I emailed birchbox and asked them to make sure it didnt happen again - my box was going to be returned to sender but i called the post office and they offered to attempt redelivery


I think that's just a thing Birchbox does now. Both my November boxes, the October box on my main account, and the one December box (also main account) that I've got so far are like that. I wonder if that explains how my boxes went missing a couple months ago.


----------



## SetToStunning (Dec 16, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> I think that's just a thing Birchbox does now. Both my November boxes, the October box on my main account, and the one December box (also main account) that I've got so far are like that. I wonder if that explains how my boxes went missing a couple months ago.



Soooo weird. I think it must have confused the hell out of my mailman. why on earth would they put the post office address on it?


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 17, 2014)

SetToStunning said:


> Soooo weird. I think it must have confused the hell out of my mailman. why on earth would they put the post office address on it?


Wow. No wonder the mail man marked my mail as undeliverable at times. I never checked the front of the package. I only had this problem with Bbx. Thank god they realized their mistake and return the item to my house.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 17, 2014)

They're sending me a second December men box after assuring me I would get a January box. Yes, this is on the same account. Wtf? I am still waitin for a response from customer service.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 17, 2014)

The only reason why I know this is because I just got a shipping notice for a December box. This is what I get for giving birchbox man a second chance.


----------



## Jen51 (Dec 17, 2014)

With the problems we both had with the BBman subscriptions, I don't care how much my hubby and son love the products.  I am waiting for a shipping notice on the January box and then canceling as fast as my fingers can hit the cancel button.  But look on the bright side - you may get some more socks lol.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 17, 2014)

Jen51 said:


> With the problems we both had with the BBman subscriptions, I don't care how much my hubby and son love the products.  I am waiting for a shipping notice on the January box and then canceling as fast as my fingers can hit the cancel button.  But look on the bright side - you may get some more socks lol.


Word, lol. I just got a response and they promise they sent me a January box with my pick your sample. I am skeptical because January boxes don't ship until the 25th.

I love those socks too, but I'm not paying $49 a pack. I'll stick to men's socks at express, lol.


----------



## SetToStunning (Dec 20, 2014)

So as a follow up to the weird label BB customer service got back to me and she said she'd never seen a label like that and didn't know why it was that way. Obviously shes in CS and not logistics, but weird to me that she'd have no idea about it either.


----------



## atomic (Dec 21, 2014)

After seeing all the shipping problems lately with different companies (Ulta, Quarterly, etc.), I was pleasantly surprised to see that my Birchbox order from Thursday night is already in my state and scheduled for Monday delivery.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 3, 2015)

I placed an order on December 5th.  I just sent this e-mail because I haven't got the last item yet.  

》Hello, Birchbox Customer Service,

When is my Chella sharpener going to ship?  It's been almost a month since I placed this order.  It is still listed as available in the Birchbox shop.  There was no notification at checkout that the sharpener was out of stock.  Please ship the product I ordered.

Thank You 《


----------



## Bloodflowergrl (Jan 3, 2015)

Is this a new one?

My Birchbox order arrived POSTAGE DUE!?! WTF? It wasn't left for me because of that..I received a slip in my mail box. $5.88.

Haven't heard anything back from Birchbox yet.....


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 3, 2015)

Bloodflowergrl said:


> Is this a new one?
> 
> My Birchbox order arrived POSTAGE DUE!?! WTF? It wasn't left for me because of that..I received a slip in my mail box. $5.88.
> 
> Haven't heard anything back from Birchbox yet.....


I've followed the MUT Birchbox threads pretty closely since March of 2012 and this is the 1st time I've heard of this. Birchbox uses pre-paid labels, so I'm not sure how this could happen on an order. I would recommend calling the Post Office on Monday, them call Birchbox.


----------



## Bloodflowergrl (Jan 4, 2015)

PeridotCricket said:


> I've followed the MUT Birchbox threads pretty closely since March of 2012 and this is the 1st time I've heard of this. Birchbox uses pre-paid labels, so I'm not sure how this could happen on an order. I would recommend calling the Post Office on Monday, them call Birchbox.


Thanks, sure seemed weird to me! Hopefully I'll get it all straightened out tomorrow...just really bummed to not have my items yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cluck Gable (Jan 9, 2015)

I used the BLENDERNOW code a while back to score a Beauty Blender double when I spent of $X and added a gift subscription to my order. Well, the box containing my goodies arrived, but there were no beauty blenders to be seen despite my preempting the problem and contacting CS to ensure I'd added the code correctly. (To which they responded yes and I should get the double in my box with my other goods.)

It's funny, I saw a lot of confusion about the offer on Facebook at the time and CS assured people that it would all be taken care of and that we could go and place our orders, no problems. As it turns out, no, no it hasn't been taken care of and I have had to liaise with BB a second time this week over a messed up purchase.

The above aside, BB's CS is pretty awesome. I have really enjoyed communicating with a few of the reps I've dealt with. They've been so proactive and cheerful and I really appreciate that. :wub:


----------



## Cluck Gable (Jan 12, 2015)

Just an update as BB's wonderful CS has again worked their magic: I'm receiving the Blender double at no cost to me and have had 100 sorry points applied to my account for my inconvenience.

Seriously, BB's CS is world class. I know my order should have been correct to begin with, but I can't be anything but satisfied with how quickly they resolved the issue. Thank you, BB! :sunshine:


----------



## Spazkatt (Jan 14, 2015)

My latest box from BB was strange. There was a plain brown box with the BB shipping label ripped off the BB logo box, taped onto the plain box and inside was the BB logo box almost crushed flat! I was positive my items were going to be destroyed, but whoever packed the box did a great job the items were bubble wrapped twice and tightly taped shut. In the past I received boxes with more fragile items thrown in the box w/o any wrapping. Ex nail polish that destroyed an entire boxes contents. So it looks like they are learning to pack things better.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 16, 2015)

I bought some items cashing in all of my points.  The items were a bust- hand cream that smelled like play doh. I called CS and was reassured that I could return everything and get my points back. I shipped everything using their label on December 23. My account still shows zero points. I emailed at the beginning of January and was told to expect delays because of the holiday.  Even if I don't count Dec 24,25,26, 31 and Jan 1, it's been ten business days. Would it make me a jerk to send another email?


----------



## easybreezy (Jan 16, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I bought some items cashing in all of my points.  The items were a bust- hand cream that smelled like play doh. I called CS and was reassured that I could return everything and get my points back. I shipped everything using their label on December 23. My account still shows zero points. I emailed at the beginning of January and was told to expect delays because of the holiday.  Even if I don't count Dec 24,25,26, 31 and Jan 1, it's been ten business days. Would it make me a jerk to send another email?


I would follow up.  I have returned a few things to BB over the years, including during the non-holiday season, and they have always been slow with return processing.  I think I have had to email them about it every single time!

ETA: Usually, I will wait the 10 business days, email, and they will process the return right away after I ask them about it.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 27, 2015)

Still waiting on an order to update on a package that shipped a week ago.  The USPS and birchbox are telling me to wait longer.  Ughhhh, I just want my stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I keep getting my birchbox "arch nemesis" everytime I have a problem and she does nothing. Nothing at all. My birchbox man was screwed and no resolution, and now my full size orders are screwing up.  They also sent my package using the wrong method, smfh. No hazmat items or anything.


----------



## DragonChick (Jan 27, 2015)

nc42 said:


> Still waiting on an order to update on a package that shipped a week ago.  The USPS and birchbox are telling me to wait longer.  Ughhhh, I just want my stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I keep getting my birchbox "arch nemesis" everytime I have a problem and she does nothing. Nothing at all. My birchbox man was screwed and no resolution, and now my full size orders are screwing up.  They also sent my package using the wrong method, smfh. No hazmat items or anything.


I'd call and ask to talk to a supervisor and explain the situation and ask them what they can do to fix it. I keep hearing their phone CS is better than their email CS on problem issues.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 27, 2015)

DragonChick said:


> I'd call and ask to talk to a supervisor and explain the situation and ask them what they can do to fix it. I keep hearing their phone CS is better than their email CS on problem issues.


Thanks.  I sent an e-mail last week, tried to reach them on facebook and twitter with no luck, and left a voicemail since they weren't available.  They followed up via e-mail since I was at work and I missed their call.  I'm just over birchbox and usps blowing me off.


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 28, 2015)

They reshipped my order. Thank God.


----------



## lyncaf (Feb 5, 2015)

In my recent order, one of the items (box of tea) wasn't included in the shipment. I paid for it, but it now shows out of stock on the product page. Why did they take my money for something if they didn't have the inventory. I would be okay if they had sent me a message to say it was backordered or something, but I haven't heard anything. I emailed to see what's going on. Their stuff seems to take so long to come back into stock I don't want to wait a month for something I've already paid for.


----------



## lyncaf (Feb 5, 2015)

Update already: They said the tea is out of stock and they refunded me and gave me 100 sorry points. I'm happy with that, but I do wonder if they would have just kept my money and not done anything if I hadn't written to them. Usually companies keep on top of their own inventory and reach out to customers when something isn't available.


----------



## Beckilg (Feb 7, 2015)

Ordered an amika wand in the acetastic sale. Clutch clasp was broken and the heat glove is missing. Seems to me I got someone's returned wand... I emailed. We'll see what they say.


----------



## Beckilg (Feb 9, 2015)

-1 for birchbox customer service. They avoided my question and gave me sorry points for an unresolved issue.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Mar 4, 2015)

I re-subscribed on my 2nd account on 2/23 and the $10 charge went through.  I expected my February box to ship 2/28 because I un-sub and re-sub a lot and 9 out of 10 times it ships on the 5th day after I re-sub (unless I re-sub on the 1st of the month, then there tends to be issues), but I haven't gotten a shipping notice and my account has a non-clicky truck that says March Box Shipping Information.  There was not charge on March 1st, eventhough I am still subscribed.  I just realized the card I use for that account has a $0 balance.  Uh oh.  I should not be getting a March box based on that.  Totally my fault for not paying attention to the card balance.  I am going to call them in a bit.  I want my February box on my 2nd account.  There's nothing on my account warning me I need to update my card.  I wonder what's going on.


----------



## liilak (Mar 10, 2015)

So I ordered some tea during the Hiberate sale and I called a week later after nothing was showing up on tracking a week after it shipped.  The CS agent gave me 100 sorry points and put in another order on expedited UPS.  Well, I got my order in my mailbox a few days later, thinking that was the order she put in for me.  Now more than a week later UPS shows up with the replacement tea.  Well, there's been heavy snowfall in the NYC area where I am so I don't blame them for anything.  Happy to have the extra tea (I don't think I'll contact them about returning the extra because it was a very small order of tea, probably worth less than return ship fees).


----------



## SouthernSass (Mar 30, 2015)

Any one else ever had email issues with Birchbox? Back in December I changed the email on one of my accounts. A week or so later I noticed I wasn't receiving any emails. I looked at my account and my email had a typo. I corrected and updated the account. 3 months later I'm still not getting shipping emails, pys emails, promotions, etc. I've emailed BB 5 times now. 4 times they said the issue was fixed.

Today they said that on Decemeber 18th 2014 they sent an email that got returned with a gmail error code. The error code said the email address didn't exsist and there was probably a typo in it. They said I needed to fix this with gmail! I have repeatedly told them I accidentally put in the wrong address and corrected it a week later. I don't think it ever updated in their system.

So frustrated. Why did they tell me 4 times that the problem was fixed if they hadn't even TRIED to send an email since December.....


----------



## LethalLesal (Apr 1, 2015)

Not an "issue" per-se, but I sure freaking wish they would stop sending me items they've already sent me for my mystery pick two.  =(  I get so excited only to open them and it's stuff I already had and didn't care for.


----------



## Noel Snow (Apr 11, 2015)

My order came with no mystery sample pack as far I could tell. Then I noticed a weird thick roll of bubble wrap on my living room floor. What happened to the little plastic baggies?


----------



## Sadejane (Apr 30, 2015)

I love Birchbox and other than 1 missing item in a previous shipment (the Conscious Commerce box was missing the gym pouch thing. . they took care of it right away and sent me the pouch separately), I haven't had any 'bad' luck with BB shipping.   

But I notice lately that tons of things are listed on their website as "out of stock."   I don't know if they just carry low inventory or if they don't prepare for the demand on certain items.  Almost all the Rifle Paper Co. things are out of stock, the S'well water bottles, Kusmi tea. . .I could go on and on.  What is going on over there!?  Or has this always been a problem?


----------



## ScopeIt (May 2, 2015)

Man, I feel like such a problem child! Almost every order I place arrives with some sort of issue, usually a spilled or damaged item. Even one of my boxes this month had a spilled item (BP oil all over everything) -- I didn't even bother emailing them, I didn't feel like it warranted a new box or points. But it's still an "issue", you know?

The order I received today, my cleanser leaked all over everything. Only about 1/10th of the bottle spilled, and everything was fine after a quick rinse, but it's still super annoying. I emailed them to alert them that this particular cleanser doesn't appear to seal well and could probably use some extra packaging like a bag. I also told them that I don't feel like it necessarily warrants points or a replacement item since so little spilled.


----------



## Sadejane (May 8, 2015)

My order came pretty fast, in less than 6 days, so I'm happy with that.   I had four smallish things at the bottom of a huge box with the big air bubble things over the top.  Everything arrived in OK shape, but the way it was packed allowed everything to roll around the bottom. 

My mystery sample pack included two little cardboard packets of Oscar De La Renta body wash and a vial of the Ojon rare oil. I'm 'meh' on the body wash but excited to try the rare oil.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hectors Friend (May 12, 2015)

I got the oil and Delarenta too.  

But my Nexxus conditioner had leaked.  They took care of it immediately and another is on the way.  (I would have been fine with points.)


----------



## jmaddensgirl (May 18, 2015)

Grr, shipping has not updated since the 13th!


----------



## Saiza (May 18, 2015)

I'm still waiting for my monthly Birchbox, it says it was delivered last Thursday to my mail box, but I haven't received it. Still haven't gotten it 3 days later, emailed Birchbox, haven't heard back yet. I was so excited for my samples this month!


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (Jun 8, 2015)

Anyone else feel like shipping is delayed this month? I usually have my box by the 10th, but I don't even have any shipping information yet.


----------



## tulippop (Jun 12, 2015)

I am miffed.  I'm so miffed right now that I just want to whinge.

I ordered a few items that I received broken and dirty and also the wrong color for one of them.  I email CS and tell them exactly what happened.  She said to mail it back and she would mail me new replacements and the correct color.  I came home to the shipment all happy and open it to find that they just mailed me back THE SAME THINGS I MAILED THEM.  

The Under the Sun box with a broken Laura Mercier eyeshadow that shattered and had brown eyeshadow all over the box dirtying items that weren't sealed.

And the Japanoese brush set that I ordered in silver - there's only silver on their website in the description and in the picture and in the darn title of the item - for which they sent me brown.

I have to wake up and leave for work well before usps opens.  I come back well after they close.  The only time I have to mail stuff back for returns when I need to go in is on Saturdays (which is shitty since it's the only day I get to sleep in) and honestly I don't even want to do that.  I just want to toss this in the rubbish bin and be done with it.  This is not the first or second or third time that I've received broken or wrong items from BB and this last one just pissed me off.

I emailed back a rather hostile note since I was pissed off.

Edit and now I just read that it's OOS.  This pisses me off as the CS rep said that she was having them mail her the box FIRST to make sure that everything was ok and then she would mail it out to me.  The return address says NYC on it.  I think she just kept the damn box for herself.  I am pissed.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jun 19, 2015)

Tulip- although you cannot buy the LE box anymore, they still have the individual items listed in the shop. They should be able to make replacements. Sometimes it is better to just call them and be able to have a conversation in real time.


----------



## Weebs (Jul 24, 2015)

I recently used some saved up points to get a leave in conditioner and a Pura Vida anchor bracelet.  The leave in conditioner was sent in a box all by itself, which came unscrewed at the top and spilled all over the box.  USPS had to wrap it in a plastic bag in order to continue to deliver a now empty bottle to me. :/  I sent BB an email.... THEN I opened the 2nd package to find a Tweezerman pimple popper tool and a set of Mally lip sticks (and I don't do lip stuff).  UGH.  Where's my stuff?!  So mad right now.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 25, 2015)

Weebs said:


> I recently used some saved up points to get a leave in conditioner and a Pura Vida anchor bracelet.  The leave in conditioner was sent in a box all by itself, which came unscrewed at the top and spilled all over the box.  USPS had to wrap it in a plastic bag in order to continue to deliver a now empty bottle to me. :/  I sent BB an email.... THEN I opened the 2nd package to find a Tweezerman pimple popper tool and a set of Mally lip sticks (and I don't do lip stuff).  UGH.  Where's my stuff?!  So mad right now.


Pimple popper?!? :wacko:   I didn't even know that was a real thing.


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 25, 2015)

I bought the Tweezerman pimple tool long time ago thinking it was a good idea and couldn't figure out how to use it. It definitely didn't work for me. To me it felt like it damaged the skin more than helped it.


----------



## Noel Snow (Jul 26, 2015)

Reija said:


> I bought the Tweezerman pimple tool long time ago thinking it was a good idea and couldn't figure out how to use it. It definitely didn't work for me. To me it felt like it damaged the skin more than helped it.


I use a John James size 13 beading needle. It makes a tiny incision that lets all the puss out. The Tweezerman thing seems to saw the top off of zits, which would just leave a big scar. I'm sure that dermatologists would say any kind of popping is a no no. But if they ruled the world the only "makeup" we could wear would be chapstick and moisturizer.


----------



## Weebs (Jul 26, 2015)

So they are sending me a new bottle of the leave-in, however, they said that "due to inventory issues" they can't send me the bracelet and refunded me the points for it.  I was fine with that BUT the bracelet is STILL in stock on the website - in both blue and green colors so I sent an email back saying what the heck. Here was their reply to me about it:

"Items do still show up on our website when they are out of stock. This is so that you know that we carry that line or product. Upon checkout, it confirms that the item is sold out. I can completely understand your frustration that it is not apparent earlier in the transaction."

Well, that's a load of %@#$. Other Pura Vida bracelets I want are listed as "sold out" and what really gets me is that some of the bracelets were listed as an "add on" to the box this month.  Sometimes I think Birchbox has gotten too big for their own good.  I've been with them since the beginning (on and off - right now with two accounts!) and it used to be great to get totally surprise boxes with random things.  This "choose your sample" thing has landed me with repeats of items I'd never use and the "choose your color" for the lip stuff last month really ticked me off.  I don't do lip stuff (it's the only makeup I don't wear) yet picking a color was the only option.  I even tried NOT picking a color on one of my accounts and _still_ ended up with one.  I put on the coral color and my BF totally laughed and said I looked like a clown.  

Sorry for the rant!  I'm just fed up with Birchbox... I love them and I've sampled some great holy grail products I ended up purchasing from the shop (buying with my own $$ and sometimes using points).  The very worst part about the order I received this time is that the invoice was sitting at the bottom of the box, totally folded open with the wrong stuff packed on top of it.  Are they even checking what they are doing over there?!

In other news, I have a blackhead tool that works wonders for tiny blackheads.  You just push the teeny tiny circle portion on to the blackhead and it extracts it without "popping" it or damaging the skin.  This tweezerman thing they sent me looks like a torture tool with a HUGE circle on one end.  There is no WAY I'd try to use it on my pimples.


----------



## Kimsuebob (Jul 27, 2015)

Weebs said:


> So they are sending me a new bottle of the leave-in, however, they said that "due to inventory issues" they can't send me the bracelet and refunded me the points for it. I was fine with that BUT the bracelet is STILL in stock on the website - in both blue and green colors so I sent an email back saying what the heck. Here was their reply to me about it:
> 
> "Items do still show up on our website when they are out of stock. This is so that you know that we carry that line or product. Upon checkout, it confirms that the item is sold out. I can completely understand your frustration that it is not apparent earlier in the transaction."
> 
> ...


I really love the pura vida bracelets but I got tired of them always being sold out on birch box. So I finally just went to the pura vida site and they had a pop up for 30% off if you signed up for their newsletter and shipping is always free in the U.S. Plus they have a sale section. There are so many choices though! I think I have about 8 of them now. I know it's not the same as getting them with points from BB but worth looking into if you like them.


----------



## Weebs (Jul 28, 2015)

Kimsuebob said:


> I really love the pura vida bracelets but I got tired of them always being sold out on birch box. So I finally just went to the pura vida site and they had a pop up for 30% off if you signed up for their newsletter and shipping is always free in the U.S. Plus they have a sale section. There are so many choices though! I think I have about 8 of them now. I know it's not the same as getting them with points from BB but worth looking into if you like them.


You are AWESOME.  Thank you so much!!!  I didn't even think to go to their website and buy them... duh me!  LOL


----------



## SetToStunning (Aug 11, 2015)

My Candidly Nicole box is missing TWO samples. WTF.

of course it's the two i was most interested in. I didn't get the laqa &amp; co or the st tropez and the st tropez was the reason i picked this box.

I assume i am just going to get offered points since the box is sold out now.  this sucks.  :angry:

edit: they replied and said they had extras to send me (lol why didn't you just put them in the box in the first place...) so I'm glad about that!


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 13, 2015)

I just got a notice my shipping is running behind. What does that mean? How many more days? I usually get my boxes late but haven't seen an email notice before.


----------



## Mnky (Sep 25, 2015)

I placed an order Sunday. Was excited when I got my shopping notice Monday. But here it is Friday and according to UPS tracking, it hasn't even been picked up yet. Anybody else have this issue? My last order came from Tennessee... So I wouldn't think it would be because of the pope's visit!


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 26, 2015)

The orders seem to take longer to get, at least it has been that way for me until I made Ace.


----------



## Jennifer Doane (Sep 30, 2015)

I am SUPER bummed that they Power Pose box sold out in less than 24 hours. I had it in my cart and was going to spend 35 to use the code from my September box but it wouldn't work. Later that day, I was able to get a code from a friend and it still wouldn't work so I was going to check out without the code and it it told me it was out of stock.  I was going to get it to celebrate my 5 years of being cancer free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Noel Snow (Oct 1, 2015)

drowningmermaid said:


> I am SUPER bummed that they Power Pose box sold out in less than 24 hours. I had it in my cart and was going to spend 35 to use the code from my September box but it wouldn't work. Later that day, I was able to get a code from a friend and it still wouldn't work so I was going to check out without the code and it it told me it was out of stock.  I was going to get it to celebrate my 5 years of being cancer free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I don't understand how they could run out since they started having the boxes available for purchase in the shop. The customer favorites is apparently still there, but that's probably never going away since it's all stuff they always have on stock (harvey prince etc.). I've also heard people saying they got codes from family or friends and they didn't work. Mine did but I used it almost the day after I got it. Maybe they expired before the date printed on them. You could try emailing cs to ask if they are going to put the boxes up for sale in the shop.


----------



## Jennifer Doane (Oct 3, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I don't understand how they could run out since they started having the boxes available for purchase in the shop. The customer favorites is apparently still there, but that's probably never going away since it's all stuff they always have on stock (harvey prince etc.). I've also heard people saying they got codes from family or friends and they didn't work. Mine did but I used it almost the day after I got it. Maybe they expired before the date printed on them. You could try emailing cs to ask if they are going to put the boxes up for sale in the shop.





Noel S. said:


> I don't understand how they could run out since they started having the boxes available for purchase in the shop. The customer favorites is apparently still there, but that's probably never going away since it's all stuff they always have on stock (harvey prince etc.). I've also heard people saying they got codes from family or friends and they didn't work. Mine did but I used it almost the day after I got it. Maybe they expired before the date printed on them. You could try emailing cs to ask if they are going to put the boxes up for sale in the shop.


I did and they basically said there was nothing they could do.


----------



## SetToStunning (Oct 4, 2015)

More shipping issues!! My Sept box never got here, they sent a replacement... And it still isn't here yet. :c


----------



## Weebs (Oct 19, 2015)

The tracking for my Oct box hasn't moved since Oct 3rd (stuck is Fishers, IN) so I contacted CS and they won't send me a replacement (box is out of stock) and just credited me for it so I'll get a free Nov box.  :/


----------



## MarieS (Oct 19, 2015)

Ok, this is weird.  Last month I got one box but another box was displayed in my account.  This month I get a box marked mishap.  It is torn, there is no card, no tissue just five items rattling around.  I've just about had it.  If I drop Birchbox I can justify the Zoe Box.


----------



## crescentmoon (Oct 29, 2015)

:/ I got an automated reply saying my gwp ran out and that it could not be shipped. "Please be assured you were not charged for the item". Then it ends. I was like, that's it?? Couldn't you throw in even an extra booby prize mystery sample pack? I already ordered it so it wasn't like I was trying to use a promo that had been discontinued. The promo was worth about 30 bucks so its not like I thinks its unreasonable. Hey ill even take another ace tea bag kit tgat was like $2 value.

I emailed cs. If nothing else that reply system should be rewritten.


----------



## Noel Snow (Oct 29, 2015)

crescentmoon said:


> :/ I got an automated reply saying my gwp ran out and that it could not be shipped. "Please be assured you were not charged for the item". Then it ends. I was like, that's it?? Couldn't you throw in even an extra booby prize mystery sample pack? I already ordered it so it wasn't like I was trying to use a promo that had been discontinued. The promo was worth about 30 bucks so its not like I thinks its unreasonable. Hey ill even take another ace tea bag kit tgat was like $2 value.
> 
> I emailed cs. If nothing else that reply system should be rewritten.


I had this happen when they were supposed to send a Juliette Has a Gun perfume sample. The email said they weren't sending the sample and I wrote a cranky email to CS. They sent a pick two separately. Then when my order arrived it had a completely different GWP in it. They sent the setting powder sample they used to have. You should get something either a replacement GWP or a Mystery pack or both.


----------



## crescentmoon (Oct 30, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> I had this happen when they were supposed to send a Juliette Has a Gun perfume sample. The email said they weren't sending the sample and I wrote a cranky email to CS. They sent a pick two separately. Then when my order arrived it had a completely different GWP in it. They sent the setting powder sample they used to have. You should get something either a replacement GWP or a Mystery pack or both.


They wrote back and said anything available in the gwp. I asked for the eyeko lash curler.


----------



## ViciousT (Nov 3, 2015)

Cashed in my pts on the Ace sale for a Lovely Day box...mostly for the perfume...and it arrived broken and reeking, even though it was safely packaged...and they can't do anything about it...no big deal except the tea was soaked in perfume...the whole box was soaked..I seriously wonder if someone knew it was busted when they packaged it...


----------



## crescentmoon (Nov 4, 2015)

New issue. Just realized I never got the blowout collection. Looked at my shipping notice and a label was created and never shipped. I emailed cs. But if I never remembered I wouldn't have known.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 3, 2015)

Does Birchbox Customer Service ever answer the phone lately?  It doesn't matter what time I call lately, there's a message stating their currently closed or currently unavailable due to high call volume and please check out their helpdesk at [email protected]  Since when do they close at 5pm EST and not answer their phone any time between 9am and 5pm?  I hate e-mailing them because either my issue never gets resolved or it takes 5 e-mails with pictures to get it resolved.


----------



## Noel Snow (Dec 3, 2015)

PeridotCricket said:


> Does Birchbox Customer Service ever answer the phone lately?  It doesn't matter what time I call lately, there's a message stating their currently closed or currently unavailable due to high call volume and please check out their helpdesk at [email protected]  Since when do they close at 5pm EST and not answer their phone any time between 9am and 5pm?  I hate e-mailing them because either my issue never gets resolved or it takes 5 e-mails with pictures to get it resolved.


As far as I can tell they actually don't have a phone service at all anymore. It's been like that for a few months. They want you to use their chat feature during their normal business hours or send a message. I've heard good things about chat correspondence as well as facebook messages. I've not gotten great results myself by emailing. When the codes for referrals didn't go out I was told to just place my order, send my order number to my specialist and they would apply the discount. Meanwhile people who asked the same question via chat got 100 points added to their account.  :wacko:


----------



## Srhrfh1964 (Dec 3, 2015)

I've come in here to read things before but this is my first post. Partly because I'm at a loss. I've been really annoyed at birchbox lately and recently received a gift subscription card for them and for whatever reason the code keeps coming up invalid. I emailed and all I got was a response that told me how to redeem the code which duh I already know how to do! I've been with birchbox for years and this is getting so bad that I'm really considering leaving...so frustrating!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 4, 2015)

Noel S. said:


> As far as I can tell they actually don't have a phone service at all anymore. It's been like that for a few months. They want you to use their chat feature during their normal business hours or send a message. I've heard good things about chat correspondence as well as facebook messages. I've not gotten great results myself by emailing. When the codes for referrals didn't go out I was told to just place my order, send my order number to my specialist and they would apply the discount. Meanwhile people who asked the same question via chat got 100 points added to their account.  :wacko:


I've tried their chat.  They don't reply in under 10 minutes.  By then I've gotten a call and had to click away from the chat.  I ended up continuing the conversation via e-mail, which did not lead to an acceptable resolution for my issue with my September Birchbox not having the description card.


----------



## Srhrfh1964 (Dec 4, 2015)

I finally scheduled for them to call me today, and thankfully all has been resolved with my issue. I went through the live chat and that was terrible and took forever, and then emails back and forth for a day. But after actually talking to a real live person the problem is fixed finally!


----------



## aaclever (Dec 28, 2015)

so I was missing two samples in my Decemeber birchbox. Emailed CS and they said they would send me a new box and I would have it in 10 business days.  Well that was 10 days ago, and haven't gotten a shipping notice (which they said they would send me). Do i send them another email?


----------



## Noel Snow (Jan 2, 2016)

aaclever said:


> so I was missing two samples in my Decemeber birchbox. Emailed CS and they said they would send me a new box and I would have it in 10 business days.  Well that was 10 days ago, and haven't gotten a shipping notice (which they said they would send me). Do i send them another email?


That's probably a good idea.  Once I was missing an item and emailed hoping to have it shipped separately.  They said they were sending a whole new box but it never came. I think I ended up letting it go because I got the missing item from Ipsy or in a mystery sample pack. I miss the days when you could call their hotline.


----------



## aaclever (Jan 2, 2016)

Noel S. said:


> That's probably a good idea.  Once I was missing an item and emailed hoping to have it shipped separately.  They said they were sending a whole new box but it never came. I think I ended up letting it go because I got the missing item from Ipsy or in a mystery sample pack. I miss the days when you could call their hotline.


 I  know its hard not to speak to a live person! Get a live chat or something!! Long story short, they sent all out the Dec. boxes so they gave be 50 points and a free February box! So I'm okay with don't really need more perfume!


----------



## Sadejane (Aug 3, 2016)

So, I placed an order a few weeks ago and my box finally arrived yesterday.  It was missing one item that I had paid for (the No. 4 detangling comb).  I was able to get someone from customer service to assist me via chat, and he was really helpful.  The weird thing is that my invoice showed 3 items ordered and a total of 2 that were sent.   

The discovery specialist looked into it and said they no longer have the comb and would not be able to fulfill my order.  I was offered a refund, but no points or anything as a 'sorry.'   I'm OK with the refund because there are too many issues lately with placing orders (I posted on the monthly thread, but another order I placed was supposed to ship free but the site kept adding $5 shipping. I was told to place my order and then I would be issued a refund. . . I put the order in yesterday but have yet to hear back about when to expect a refund).

I think this is a sign that it's time to cancel my other box (I closed my second account last month) and do my shopping elsewhere.  The hassles just aren't worth it.


----------



## pearldrop (Aug 7, 2016)

Sadejane said:


> I think this is a sign that it's time to cancel my other box (I closed my second account last month) and do my shopping elsewhere.  The hassles just aren't worth it.


My thoughts exactly. I am tired of their inconsistent service and non-transparent changes.


----------



## pearldrop (Oct 29, 2016)

Birchbox warehouse and CS is driving me crazy nowadays. There is a huge quality decline. The most recent big issue was with the sunny side box. First glasses were cracked (got replacement), then kopari oil turned out to be completely dry (just glitter on inner walls and dropper) which I'm trying to get resolved but finding unresponsive CS front. There is no quality control in their warehouse st all. Did anyone else experience the same issue with Kopari?

Oh, they started charging immediately (not when product is shipped out as usual). And it took them 9 days to figure out product I ordered is OOS and took 15 days to refund the money they charged :/ CS takes many days to respond even on Facebook. I don't like this new Birchbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mirandamanda (Feb 9, 2017)

So I just received an order, I used the PAMPERME code which was supposed to include a 12 piece kit of both full and sample sizes. Did not get 12 pieces, I got three.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So disappointed but I already reached out to their CS and said that had I known that set was going to sell out or if there were problems with it I would've used another code (specifically the one for the skin set or the one for the speaker). They got back to me and said there were inventory issues with the pamperme set and are sending me the speaker. At least they made it right, I got a response within minutes of sending that email.


----------



## pearldrop (Sep 25, 2018)

I was unsubscribed for a long time and just resubscribed at the beginning of this month (September 7) to get the full size MAC lipstick gift with subscription. They didn't ship my box until today and this is their response to my inquiry:

"Unfortunately it looks like the box we intended for you is currently unavailable, due to unforeseen inventory issues. We didn't want to send you a box with product that didn't fit to your Beauty Profile so we have issued a full refund for your charge. This is certainly not the standard nor typical of the service Birchbox strives to provide and we sincerely appreciate your patience and understanding with this issue."

Please note that they also cancelled the MAC GWS although the refund is for this month's box only and they didn't cancel the recurring subscription charges! They couldn't even send the curated box and they took almost 20 days and my inquiry to tell me they won't be sending anything. When I left Birchbox, the service was not this bad. Is this the new norm? Not a happy camper here  

PS: I asked about the GWS and pointed out that this is Birchbox's mess up and not mine. CS rep said she is sending the freebie as a one time courtesy.


----------



## Twitter Beauty (Sep 27, 2018)

pearldrop said:


> I was unsubscribed for a long time and just resubscribed at the beginning of this month (September 7) to get the full size MAC lipstick gift with subscription. They didn't ship my box until today and this is their response to my inquiry:
> 
> "Unfortunately it looks like the box we intended for you is currently unavailable, due to unforeseen inventory issues. We didn't want to send you a box with product that didn't fit to your Beauty Profile so we have issued a full refund for your charge. This is certainly not the standard nor typical of the service Birchbox strives to provide and we sincerely appreciate your patience and understanding with this issue."
> 
> ...


Ya, seems as if this is the new BB (or the norm now).  They should know when a long time subber, that unsubbed, then comes back, appreciates it a bit.  Anyhow, it's nice they are sending a freebie.  Let us know what you get!   Freebies!


----------



## pearldrop (Nov 27, 2018)

Twitter Beauty said:


> Ya, seems as if this is the new BB (or the norm now).  They should know when a long time subber, that unsubbed, then comes back, appreciates it a bit.  Anyhow, it's nice they are sending a freebie.  Let us know what you get!   Freebies!


Thanks   I received the advertised GWP, MAC lipstick in Gumball, but the CS rep sent it to my old address in the system (my subscription and order had my new shipping address). There was a bit of drama in there, I tried really hard to reach the new occupant of my old house to retrieve my package and the new tenant couldn't care less, didn't bother to respond ? Luckily, I am still in the same city and managed to get it


----------

